#ubuntu-community-team 2010-09-20
<highvoltage> moo
<Technoviking> super cow powers!!!
<czajkowski> morning
<duanedesign> morning cjohnston
<duanedesign> d'oh
<cjohnston> :-(
<duanedesign> evening cjohnston
<duanedesign> :)
<cjohnston> uh huh
<cjohnston> now you will talk to me
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> :-P
<duanedesign> haha
<duanedesign> well, if i have too :P
<duanedesign> how is mr johnston today?
<cjohnston> ehh
<cjohnston> one of them days
<cjohnston> ready for it to be over
<duanedesign> ahh
 * czajkowski is up for the Ca team meeting 
<paultag> aye
<duanedesign> Ca team?
<czajkowski> CAlifornia team
<duanedesign> ah, of course
<nigelb> morning
<nigelb> czajkowski: rather early?
<czajkowski> just a tad
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> highvoltage: heh, a little bit sleepy today ;) ?
<duanedesign> hey there nigelb
<highvoltage> nigelb: not really! but have been way too busy for a sunday!
<highvoltage> (but it is about time for me to go to bed and not pass go)
<nigelb> highvoltage: heh busy on sunday sounds like my weekend tooo
<nigelb> I think I got 2 hours of sleep :(
<nigelb> I'm going to be fried alive at work today :(
<duanedesign> nigelb: might have to take a nap at lunch :)
<nigelb> duanedesign: contemplating working half day
 * duanedesign nods
<nigelb> well half day is how long I'll run wiith 2 hours of sleep
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<dpm> hi kim0, good morning and welcome back! How were holidays?
<kim0> dpm: how are you man .. The holidays have been great indeed :)
<dpm> kim0, I'm well, thanks, glad to hear you had a good time :)
<kim0> yep .. some much needed relaxing :)
<kim0> problem now is combating my Inbox :)
<dpm> :)
<vish> highvoltage: around?
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> vish: it's like 4:26 where highvoltage is
<vish> czajkowski: oh! lets keep pinging him then ;)
<duanedesign> morning all
<popey> Yo!
<highvoltage> hey vish  (and czajkowski was spot on)
 * nigelb yawns and waves
 * highvoltage waves back
<nigelb> morning highvoltage, duanedesign, and popey :)
<czajkowski> hows folks today
<vish> highvoltage: hey.. wanted to ask about the edubuntu artwork.. :)
<highvoltage> vish: fire away! we'll certainly be looking for a new default wallpaper for 11.04, and also some othe contributed ones
<vish> highvoltage: cool! and what are the icons you want updated in Breathe.. ? [it might very well be one of the icons i had done ;p ]
<highvoltage> vish: in particular, there are a few ones with a lot of brown in them, like the show desktop icon. we've had some feedback on the notification are icons... we've had some reports that people like the monochromatic theme of ubuntu's default
<highvoltage> not so much for the monochrome part, but for the consistency part
<highvoltage> so I was wondering whether some new notification area icons that fit better would be a good idea (I know that's a lot of work)
<vish> highvoltage: ah , you could just use the ubuntu-mono , and have it fallback to breathe
<vish> right now ,ubuntu-mono fallsback to Humanity
<highvoltage> vish: ah. well, that could work. I'd like real breathe icons for that though.
<nigelb> get a room! :p
<highvoltage> (as in, probably not completely monochromatic)
 * nigelb has been wanting to say that on IRC for soooo long.  Finally!
<nigelb> haha
<vish> highvoltage: ah! we did try to work on that , but that might be a bit more easier when gnome3 lands
<vish> highvoltage: right now ,we have to have two themes one for dark panel and one for light... but when symbolic icons land , we can do them in the same theme
<highvoltage> vish: ah, cool. I need to read up a bit on that :)
<highvoltage> nigelb: :)
<vish> highvoltage: cool, so I'd add you folk in "help welcomed" section ? ;)
<highvoltage> vish: yep!
<highvoltage> vish: just caught up with -artwork and saw Thorwil's e-mail, I do think that the theme needs to change somewhat... but at least not to the degree where it won't be Breathe anymore
<vish> cool.
<JanC> http://www.osor.eu/news/be-political-party-moving-to-a-complete-open-source-desktop  ☺
<jono> hi all
<nigelb> hi jono :)
<AlanBell> o/
<popey> o/
<kim0> o/
<vish> o/
<AlanBell> jono: http://ubingo.libertus.co.uk/
<czajkowski> AlanBell: only showing the 30 again...
<AlanBell> yeah, it should
<czajkowski> ok
<nigelb> that's how its supposed to work
<Pendulum> AlanBell: it has a dirty word in it.... Vista
<AlanBell> I only made it huge when looking for more words
<nigelb> Pendulum: +1
<popey> AlanBell: are apple and microsoft on the list?
<AlanBell> Pendulum: maybe I should change that to Windows 7
<AlanBell> popey: keep refreshing
<popey> heh
<popey> AlanBell: process, thread, pegatron, freescale, magical, dont panic,
<popey> or do you have enough words now?
<AlanBell> don't panic is a good one
<czajkowski> AlanBell: OMG!
<popey> heh
<popey> I think that was a suggestion, not an exclamation
<czajkowski> popey: ello my dear
<popey> AlanBell: governance?
<vish> AlanBell: i dont think "dont panic" would come up in marks's , maybe robbiew's ;)
<nigelb> popey: I see that
<vish> oh that was for popey ^ :)
<nigelb> AlanBell: are you adding words very fast?
<nigelb> I just saw OMG!
<vish> AlanBell might be just tricking us all into getting drunk at the same time :p
<popey> AlanBell: OEM?
<nigelb> Dell
<czajkowski> Touch screen devices
<nigelb> multitouch
<AlanBell> yeah, "don't panic" probably won't come up
<Pici> ARM
<czajkowski> thats teh word
<AlanBell> all in!
<Pici> oh, thats already there.
<nigelb> AlanBell: branding?
<vish> damn Pici beat me to it! ARM for sure!!!!!
<nigelb> linaro!
<popey> AlanBell: floccinaucinihilipilification
<vish> lol!
<Pici> Is LoCo in there?
<popey> hahah, he added it :)
<czajkowski> COMMUNITY!
 * AlanBell adds "if address==popey.com include floccinaucinihilipilification" code
<popey> :)
 * popey wonders if AlanBell is tailing his logs
<AlanBell> community is word #3
<vish> Desktop!
<nigelb> AlanBell: zareason
<czajkowski> CAnonical is for me
<czajkowski> or Slick
<czajkowski> depends if you go across or down
<AlanBell> let me just show you the full list
<Pici> Good idea.
<nigelb> yeah
<nigelb> Best thing to do
<vish> :D
<AlanBell> it is still random, community is #3 in the array that it randomises
<nigelb> AlanBell: Red Hat, fedora,
<vish> lol! windicator! no way. ;)
<nigelb> sound notification menu
<nigelb> (or is it indicator?)
<AlanBell> pulse audio
<highvoltage> moo2all
<Pici> packaging
<vish> launchpad!
<nigelb> on that node, bzr and git
<nigelb> *note
<czajkowski> not really in the speach though
<nigelb> BTRFS
<vish> nigelb: thats for keybuck :)
<nigelb> vish: hrm, true, mark doesn't go too much into low level
<nigelb> kernel!!!
<AlanBell> bazaar might be mentioned
<nigelb> how can we not have that
<jcastro> who made that bingo board AlanBell?
<jcastro> pure genious
<Pici> 'burndown' or 'burndown chart'
<AlanBell> jcastro: me
<nigelb> jcastro: AlanBell ;)
<AlanBell> just for that /me adds "Castro"
<AlanBell> ok, seen enough of the big board now?
<popey> hang on
<nigelb> chasm?
<nigelb> IRC?
<popey> scott should be in there
<nigelb> heh
<vish> robbie
<popey> surprised chasm isnt in there
<nigelb> also, grandma
<vish> oh did i miss the full list AlanBell mentioned?
<nigelb> vish: refresh
<AlanBell> chasm is there
<nigelb> PPA
<vish> gnome-shell
<nigelb> fork
<nigelb> how can open source *not* be there :p
<vish> AlanBell: does he use bacon rather jon-o?
<vish> use bacon in the sense, "refer to as" not use in bread ;p
<nigelb> haha
 * nigelb remembers something about jono and shoes in style from last time
<nigelb> lingering memory
<nigelb> derivates, userbase, *linux*, distro
<czajkowski> flip flops
<nigelb> AlanBell: ^^
<nigelb> (not flip flops, above that)
<nigelb> czajkowski: ta, exactly.
<nigelb> AlanBell: did we kill it? :p
<sense> good afternoon
<nigelb> sense: afternoon :)
<nigelb> AlanBell: florida (well, duh)
<nigelb> python?
<AlanBell> nigelb: I killed it (missed a comma)
<nigelb> AlanBell: haha
<sense> hi nigelb
<AlanBell> right, I think that is enough
<AlanBell> jcastro: of course it means that it is now doubly essential that the icecast server is set up in time for the keynote
<nigelb> heh, totally agree
<nigelb> AlanBell: Note:  Last time it was set up, wrong room advertized
<AlanBell> anyone want to throw together a few lines of javascript so that when you click on a <td> it sets a class to highlighted or something
<paultag_> I have that written AlanBell
<paultag_> AlanBell: sec, let me get you the git branch
<AlanBell> great
<paultag_> AlanBell: http://github.com/whube/whube/blob/master/libs/js/tablehover.js
<paultag_> AlanBell: depends on jQuery, it should be easy enough to change
<AlanBell> cool, I will do that at some point
<nigelb> AlanBell: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/497058/
<nigelb> err, wait
<paultag_> nigelb: that won't remove it, see my snippet :)
<paultag_> AlanBell: aye, let me know how it goes :)
<AlanBell> nigelb: that needs jquery too doesn't it
<paultag_> yup AlanBell. Just change it to an onHover
<nigelb> AlanBell: you want simple javascript?
<nigelb> paultag_: he wanted on clicky
<paultag_> Oh
<paultag_> well then my code is wrong
<AlanBell> I was thinking simple javascript (and yes, on click and it doesn't need to remove it)
<AlanBell> but jquery is OK
<paultag_> OK, then I'm wrong. Ignore my sample :)
<nigelb> AlanBell: then http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/497059/ should work
<nigelb> paultag_: what do you think? ^^
<paultag_> nigelb: that works, but it needs jQuery, but it's correct :)
<nigelb> paultag_: meh, everyone's lazy to write normal javascript now
<paultag_> nigelb: aye
 * nigelb uses jquery for almost everything
<nigelb> ok, back to work.  I need to go home before its too late
<AlanBell> you use google hosted jquery?
<nigelb> AlanBell: self hosted
<paultag_> AlanBell: I usually have my webapp wget it, just incase it's placed behind a firewall or something
<paultag_> webapps *
<nigelb> sometimes, I develop offline, don't like depending on a webserver
<paultag_> aye nigelb
<nigelb> s/webserver/external server
<paultag_> nigelb: you don't need a server :P
<paultag_> nigelb: if you're just doing jQuery + HTML
<nigelb> paultag_: gah, I meant to say, I din't want to depend on google for develping on jquery - especially when offline
<paultag_> nigelb: :)
<paultag_> righto, back to work
<paultag_> God, I can not find any documentation for gstreamer. I think I'll need to spend a week doing the stumble blindly thing. :(
<sense> paultag: Search in Synaptic for packages with 'gstreamer doc' in their names?
<paultag_> sense: thanks :)
<sense> You're most welcome!
<popey> \o/ community
<sense> yay for community!
<paultag_> mmhum!
<paultag_> I'm still going to do a hello world post on it
<paultag_> All I want to do is output a simple sine wave :(
<paultag_> Oh well! Time to hack!
<jono> dpm, all set for the strat review?
<dpm> jono, yes, mumble or skype?
<jono> skype please
<dpm> ok, logging in...
<dpm> jono, ready to roll
<duanedesign> doctormo: ping
<doctormo> duanedesign: pong
<duanedesign> doctormo: hello!
<doctormo> :-)
<duanedesign> I was booking my flight and wanted to make sure it was OK to get there Sunday?
<doctormo> duanedesign: Yes
<doctormo> duanedesign: We should be putting our names down on the wiki here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-N/Attendees But no one else has so I'm worried.
<doctormo> jcastro: Do we have a wiki page for UDS-N and is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-N it?
<jcastro> we do
<jcastro> fixed it this weekend
<jcastro> and your page is now listed
<duanedesign> doctormo: i saw their was a shuttle company that runs a shuttle between the airport and hotel
<duanedesign> the bus system only gets 1.5 miles from the hotel. a bit of a walk but cheap cheap cheap :)
<doctormo> duanedesign: There will be organised transport to and from the hotel, that's what the wiki page is going to help with.
<doctormo> Thanks jcastro :-) Very kind.
<duanedesign> doctormo: ill add my info before the end of the day
<dpm> have a good rest of the day everyone, see you tomorrow!
<duanedesign> off for a bit, everyone have a great afternoon
<jcastro> jono: ~25 minutes until our call?
<jono> jcastro, yup
<jono> jcastro, I have plans for you, Castro
<sense> Was the Ubuntu-Debian IRC channel #ubuntu-debian or #debian-ubuntu?
<jcastro> it's ok, finished off my "plans I want to do that will get overrun."
<cjohnston> uh oh... lol
<cjohnston> d-u sense
<jcastro> sense: I dunno I always mix them up, let me know which one. :)
<cjohnston> d-u jcastro
<sense> I'll check and report back!
<sense> -ChanServ- [#debian-ubuntu] www.debuntu.com
<sense> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-debian] The place to discuss Getting the most out of the Debian *and* Ubuntu is #debian-ubuntu on irc.oftc.net
<sense> I think I'll go to OFTC. ;) The other two channels on Freenode have 3 and 2 users.
<jcastro> I thought they were supposed to be linked?
<jcastro> they are supposed to be
<sense> jcastro: I can just confirm that #ubuntu-debian on Freenode is empty and just contains a reference to the #debian-ubuntu channel at OFTC, which is the correct one.
<jcastro> I am 90% sure they are supposed to be connected because I used to connect all the time and I never even set up OFTC in my client
<jcastro> also, welcome back sense
<sense> thx jcastro :)
<vish> jcastro: hey , no one seems to be able to reproduce the tomboy bug! :s
<vish> or oh! sense might just be able to ;)
<sense> What bug?
<jcastro> vish: if that bug was reproduceable we'd be flooded by now I think
<vish> yea.
<sense> I am mangling with libappindicator-cil right now, my manginling includes bumping the assembly version, so I'm not sure how representative my test results would be. :)
<jcastro> I use it extensively and on my 3 machines it all works. ken and karl can't reproduce it
<vish> sense: 627744
<sense> thx
<jcastro> sense: did you see directhex's commit message?
<jcastro> totally awesome
<jcastro> er, merge request
<sense> jcastro: Yeah, at long last something that solves the mess.
<jcastro> directhex has proposed merging lp:~directhex/indicator-application/gapi_is_a_pile_of_shit into lp:indicator-application.
<jcastro> hah, awesome
<vish> hehe!
<sense> It truly is crap, so some extent.
<sense> Half of it are tedious Perl scripts.
<sense> With very long regexes.
<paultag> hahahaha!
<paultag> jcastro, that rules so hard
<paultag> That man needs a beer
<sense> jcastro: Remember the time it took to write Banshee.AppIndicator? That was GAPI2 making me scream.
<jcastro> sense: speaking of, the mpris/soundmenu bits are working awesome for me now
<sense> jcastro: Yeah, Bertrand and Conor really did an awesome job there.
<sense> I wasn't involved!
<sense> The GobjectIntrospection wiki page of GNOME Live! has been listening Mono as one of the possible things where it could be used, but unfortunately the guys behind Gtk# want to use their own parser.
<jcastro> jono: skype or mumble?
<jono> jcastro, Skype please
<jcastro> ok all set
<highvoltage> have you guys tried big blue button?
<jcastro> not yet
<jcastro> is it awesome?
<paultag> jcastro, what-his-name was telling us about it
<czajkowski> aloha
<jcastro> jono: is the youtube channel on a rebranding list somewhere?
<jcastro> it's still orange/yellow city
<sense> hi czajkowski!
<czajkowski> sense: hey there how are you
<sense> czajkowski: I'm doing fine. Happy that direxthex managed to crush the GAPI problems I've been suffering from for so long. :) How are you?
<czajkowski> ntb, going to bed early tonight KNACKERED
<sense> Smart plan
<czajkowski> aye
<highvoltage> jcastro: it's quite nice, it's like an open-sourcy web-exy thingy. we have one runnin on http://bbb.revolutionlinux.com if you want to try it out
<highvoltage> goodnight czajkowski
<jcastro> thanks, maybe at the end o the week when I can free up some time
<czajkowski> sense: tomorrow poke me re team re appaovals
<jcastro> have you moved there yet?
 * czajkowski is going to bed 
<czajkowski> wake me under pain of death folks :)
<sense> czajkowski: sleep well
<sense> I'm going off as well, see you guys!
<jcastro> <--- 5 minute EOD warning, last chance if you need anything today!
 * cjohnston needs all sorts of stuff today jcastro ;-)
<nhandler> jono: If you get a chance, could you possibly approve my join request for ~lernid-devs ?
<jono> nhandler, I am not involved in Lernid anymore
<jono> and haven't been for a year
<jono> nhandler, you should mail mbudde
<nhandler> jono: He has gone MIA. We are basically trying to get it somewhat usable again
<jono> nhandler, has he?
<nhandler> jono: At least according to nickserv, last seen nearly 5 weeks ago
<jono> hmmm
<jono> nhandler, approved
<nhandler> Thanks jono. jcastro will be glad to not need to deal with our merge requests anymore ;)
<jono> :)
<jono> thanks, pal!
<jcastro> anyone know where IS hangs out on irc?
<nhandler> You can find channels about a certain topic by using alis: /msg alis list *TOPIC* list *canonical*
<nhandler> Err, sorry about that, but #canonical-isd is what you want
 * nhandler should change that alias
<AlanBell> jono: s/Away/Await/ in your blog post
<jono> AlanBell, ahhh thanks
<jcastro> it's #canonical-sysadmin
<paultag> jcastro, dude, we're getting some rough kick-back on domain issues with locos
<jcastro> ok so let's back up
<paultag> jcastro, is there any way we can find a way to get us hooked up to a person at canonical who can deal with some of this stuff?
<jcastro> first off, who registers the loco domains?
<jcastro> canonical, or the loco?
<paultag> jcastro, would you mind joining us in -lococouncil to talk with the guy who's having issues?
<jcastro> ddorda?
<jcastro> yes
<jcastro> he's been pinging me all day
<paultag> jcastro, thanks man, let me send you an invite, let's get this resolved and off our plates :)
<jcastro> and I am still trying to understand what the problem is
<jcastro> popey: you're not on ignore
<jcastro> i've been trying to find out the problem /all day/
<paultag> jcastro, ugh, sorry man
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> it's ok
<jcastro> I thought he just wanted some juice on his RT tickets
<jcastro> I didn't know they were just arguing over the domain
<jcastro> paultag: ok dinner for me, if something actionable comes out of this then just mail me whatever task
<paultag> jcastro, OK. Have a nice night :)
<jcastro> paultag: at first I was like "ugh, illinois, I swear..."
<paultag> jcastro, hahahaha!
<jcastro> now I see it's a totally different country. :p
<paultag> jcastro, Me too, It took me a few minutes to work it out as well
<paultag> jcastro, this has been going on for like 2 years :/
<jcastro> thank god for popey
<paultag> jcastro, +1
<jcastro> I know
<paultag> jcastro, get out of here, you said you were going to dinner
<popey> heh
<jcastro> paultag: wait, just one more question
<jcastro> if it's been like 2 years
<jcastro> oh, nm.
<paultag> jcastro, its a real lame situation, the dudes even threatened Ddor in real life -- they're in the IDF
<jcastro> !
<paultag> jcastro, yeah, you don't want to get involved with this, we've been working to try and take care of it on the LC level
<paultag> Alright, well I've got to run to work
<paultag> jcastro, get to dinner, we can chat later if you still have questions ( or popey ;) )
<nhandler> jcastro: Sorry about that. I wasn't sure what exactly you were looking for
<jcastro> man dude
<jcastro> I would just tell the guy to register something else and drop it
<maco> No manual entry for dude
<jcastro> but then again, threat of physical violence is totally unacceptable
<nhandler> maco: There might not be a man dude, but there is a man man ;)
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-09-21
<doctormo> nhandler: No manual entry for man.
<doctormo> I dislike git SO much, how unsable is it's UI
<doctormo> unusable*
<nhandler> doctormo: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/en/man1/man.1posix.html
<JanC> nhandler: there's also man(7)  ;)
<nhandler> :)
<nhandler> 45
<paultag> doctormo, git is super usable
<paultag> doctormo, just take your time and learn it :)
<pleia2> good documentation for it is difficult to find, I <3 bzr because it has such amazing documentation with pretty pictures
<pleia2> I seem to recall git magic being pretty good
<nhandler> bzr is not perfect. I tried playing around with pre-commit hooks, and it was a pita
<pleia2> I still love svn, but that's because I don't tend to work on big projects and I have bash scripts of awesomeness built around bits of it ;)
 * nigelb blinks
<nigelb> pleia2: svn fan? ohgodno
<nigelb> doctormo: +1 on git.  paultag and I have been doing awesome stuff on it independently :)
<paultag> +1
<paultag> nigelb, git rules my socks.
<nigelb> mine too ;)
<nigelb> nowadays, I type git status on bzr branches :p
<nigelb> And I also realized that its not just me, which is conforting
<paultag> +1
<paultag> Oh shiz nigelb
<paultag> nigelb, I wrote tons of git tools I never told you about
 * nigelb kicks paultag 
<paultag> nigelb, they're for doing branch reviews
<paultag> nigelb, it works really really really well
<paultag> nigelb, and even caches the branch tarball and stuff. It's allowed me to work about 200x faster without crossing branches
<nigelb> wow
<paultag> nigelb, check it out -- let's take this to PM
<ara> morning all!
<kim0> morning folks o/
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<dpm> morning kim0
<kim0> dpm: morning man
<dpm> hey :)
<popey> Yay! It's only 9AM and I've already been called Hitler this morning.
<dpm> popey, some people just start with a coffe, but that's something else
<dpm> anyway, good morning :)
<popey> morning!
<czajkowski> aloha
<njm> Hey Guys, since I updated my Ubuntu 10.04 Remix on my netbook, my 3G USB Dongle doesn't work anymore...  It says: waiting for usb device to settle in dmesg.  Any ideas?
<vish> hmm , the UDS sessions tracks seem confusing! or is it just me! o.0
<vish> the community track seems clear though ;p
<czajkowski> vish: where?
<czajkowski> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-n/ nothing there
<vish> czajkowski: the "tracks" are confusing.. last time , it was easier as desktop/design/community/..
<vish> this now seems like a huge mixedbag , and anything can be among those tracks..
<czajkowski> oh it seems they are changing things around thistime
<czajkowski> I remember mdz doing a lot of feedback from uds last time
<vish> hardware compatibility can be related to desktop/server..
<czajkowski> this must be the result
<vish> hehe , not sure if others understand better though ;)
<vish> now where can a design bp go! ..
<vish> ivanka isnt even a track lead, is there no design track this time?
<vish> development process can be the largest collection, everything can be in that one  ;p
<doctormo> paultag: As far as git's UI goes, it doesn't have good suitable defaults, you can tell an expectant underdeveloped CLI when action commands have no context ability.
<doctormo> paultag: For instance it should be possible to say (in some way) bzr go-back-one, but it isn't, because those sorts of shortcuts are considered superfluous to programmers, but good additions for designers.
<duanedesign> morning all
<doctormo> hey duanedesign, all booked?
<duanedesign> doctormo: am doing it this morning. Is their anything else i need to do as far as accomodations?
<doctormo> duanedesign: The deadline is the 26th, be available on sunday and make sure you have enough money in paypal etc to push to me.
<duanedesign> doctormo: ok. How much will that be?
<doctormo> duanedesign: Hopefully ~$180-$200, we'll have to see.
<jcastro> yo
<doctormo> morning jcastro
<kim0> morning jcastro
<popey> lo dinda
<dinda> howdy popey
<dinda> popey et al:  do you know of any schools using Ubuntu/edubuntu?
<popey> http://opensourceschools.org.uk/award-winning-open-source-notre-dame-high-school.html
<popey> http://opensourceschools.org.uk/alton-convent-low-cost-computer-suite.html
<popey> etc
<popey> :)
<AlanBell> Bishops Fox school
<czajkowski> aloha
<dinda> sweet - thanks!
<czajkowski> I do love productive lunches
<czajkowski> planning next conference before this one is even over
<dinda> AlanBell: where is Bishops Fox located?
<AlanBell> Taunton I think it is
<AlanBell> A303, past StoneHenge, keep going for flippin ages
<popey> "South west england" :)
<AlanBell> almost to daviey's place I think
<dinda> popey: that Notre Dame school even does bespoke ICt consulting for 500 pounds/day
<dinda> not a bad way to raise funds for your school
<popey> wow
<dinda> http://www.notredame-high.org.uk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=280&Itemid=201
<czajkowski> impressive
<cjohnston> jcastro: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/633515
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 633515 in summit "Support white space in track names (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,Fix committed]
<popey> uhoh dinda has been got by the twitter virus
<dinda> popey: yeah, was trying to follow paulhaigh of notre dame school and all heck broke loose
<czajkowski> happened me earlier on as well
<popey> you're not alone, many people have been got by it
<dinda> popey: how do i kill it?
<popey> pas
<popey> *pass
<czajkowski> had to use gwibber and not use web
<czajkowski> but gwibber is acting up so...
<popey> it only affects you if you use the website
<popey> ah, there is an easy fix
<popey> http://mobile.twitter.com/
<popey> use that instead
<popey> and delete the offending tweet
<popey> and then stay away from twitter.com until its all fixed
<czajkowski> gotcha
<jcastro> popey: does that autorefresh?
<popey> does what autorefresh?
<jcastro> that mobile twitter
<popey> dunno
<jcastro> http://seesmic.com/app is what I use
<czajkowski> jcastro: ello ello
<jcastro> czajkowski: hi2u
<popey> jcastro: keep using seesmic
<jcastro> I love it
<jcastro> stick it in app mode = for the win
<popey> :)
<czajkowski> jcastro: want any more info added t the uds pages?
<jcastro> it's all looking good!
<jcastro> popey: I've been all webapp for 2 months
<czajkowski> jcastro: asked itnet7 to give me some info on local info so waiting to add that.
<jcastro> except for one, banshee
<jcastro> czajkowski: yeah I suspect the local stuff won't fill out until right before
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> and I've added the page for people to add their arrival departures but I dont think people are using the wiki, which was the idea but folks wanted the page, *shrugs*
<jcastro> everyone smile for my screenshot!
<popey> :D
<popey>    ____
<popey>  _|  _ \
<popey> (_) | | |
<popey>  _| |_| |
<popey> (_)____/
<popey>          
<czajkowski> :)
<jcastro> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/5720/screenshot_002.png
<jcastro> behold
<popey> bah
<popey> stupid irc client
<popey> does seesmic do identica?
<jcastro> that irc client is all web
<popey> ahhhhh
<jcastro> "built in screen"
<jcastro> 0 work on my part
<popey> interesting!
<czajkowski> nice layout
<jcastro> it has problems, I'm more helping the guy by giving feedback
<jcastro> overflow of channels sucks for example, see the >>
<jcastro> but he's making good progress,  enough for me to seriously not /need/ irssi
<jcastro> though it can be painful sometimes
<popey> :)
<popey> not sure I could switch away from irssi
<jcastro> it's painful
<czajkowski> jcastro: in what way ?
<jcastro> I am wired for irssi
<dinda> czajkowski: you heard of this group:  http://www.educatetogether.ie
<jcastro> but this has some nice features, it inlines pictures for example
<czajkowski> dinda: nooooo
<dinda> czajkowski: looks like they helped this school set up an edubuntu lab:  http://opensourceschools.org.uk/node/729
<czajkowski> interesting
<czajkowski> I'll be ginving some talks soon to the one in Limerick
<czajkowski> kids are older
<czajkowski> about Ubuntu and how I got involved, how they can
<czajkowski> what they can do etc
<dinda> czajkowski: in Ireland do computers come with MS pre-installed? or do you have to buy the OS separately?
<czajkowski> pre installed with MS on them
<popey> you can get some naked in the uk
<popey> AlanBell setup a website to list them http://nakedcomputers.org/
<AlanBell> I did
<dinda> czajkowski: nice on the talk.  if you happen to take any nice pics please post them
<czajkowski> dinda: will do.  I did 3 talks last year in colleges, so hoping to try and do the same this time around
<AlanBell> kind of lost interest in that project after getting a bit of a kicking about the logo
<czajkowski> running next conference in May in UL so hoping to get the limerick school using Ubuntu at it
<dinda> czajkowski: nice!
<czajkowski> AlanBell: meh logo was fine, but there are always gonna be people who see an issue with it.
<czajkowski> dinda: you should come! education and ubuntu :D
<czajkowski> dinda: I may even be able to get you sponsored.....
<dinda> czajkowski: believe me, I'm working on it!
<czajkowski> dinda: last weekend in May is waht I'm working at now
<dinda> czajkowski: you have a website for the event?
<czajkowski> this was just decided at lunch time
<czajkowski> dinda: atm ossbarcamp.com will have info on this weekends event, but I clear it down shortly afterwards for the next one
<jcastro> maco: around?
<dinda> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Education/Conferences
<czajkowski> dinda: ahhh
<maco> jcastro: yep, just got online
<maco> did i break something?
<dinda> I'm gathering up all the potential places we might want to make an appearance or sponsor someone to talk
<jcastro> maco: we're trying to get people to vote more on SE, as in, vote up good questions, just passing the word around.
<maco> ahok
<czajkowski> dinda: Limerick is nice in May :D
<czajkowski> dinda: plus you know you want to come to Ireland
<dinda> czajkowski: I've always wanted to visit Ireland
<czajkowski> this is a good  reason...
<czajkowski> you should put plans in motion :D
<dinda> czajkowski: I grew up in an Irish Catholic school, know more Irish folks songs than Spanish!
<czajkowski> I also need to sort out some speakers in Limerick over the next coming moths for my old uni
<czajkowski> dinda: ahh yes :) I went to school with nuns
<czajkowski> scarey and nice people at the same time
 * AlanBell will book a family holiday to Co. Clare for last week in May
<czajkowski> see cogs are now in motion
<czajkowski> bringing it up tonight at AGM which is also during loco council meeting.
<jussi> czajkowski: Ive been chatting to my dad about putting together a "Loco pack" or so for loco's and other unitis looking for a promotional pack of printed goods with their loco name on it (at an affordable price). do you think this would be useful?
<czajkowski> yeah could be
<czajkowski> sometimes folks get really cheap deals locally
<czajkowski> and i giess it'll depend on what's in it tbh
<jono> hey all
<jono> dpm, all set?
<dpm> jono, can you give me 2 min to save the documentation with the portal proposal on the wiki?
<jono> dpm, sure
<dpm> thanks, nearly done
<dpm> jono, ok, all set
<jono> dpm, cool
<nigelb> jussi: ahem, the "affordable" varies.
<nigelb> Things are cheaper for us here rather than get it printed somewhere else
<jono> kim0, hey
<kim0> jono: hey
<jono> any more updates from IS re. the Cloud Portal?
<kim0> jono: well I'm just fixing the ami viewer which is currently broken, once done, I'll bug them today
<jono> kim0, thanks
<jono> kim0, also, please go and add to the 11.04 plan which portal work actions you would like to do in 11.04
<jono> kim0, think about what new work could benefit the portal
<kim0> aye aye
<jono> to do this I would like you to reach out to Scott Moser, Dustin and Daviey to see what they think should be done
<kim0> jono: sounds good
<jono> kim0, I reviewed the other elements you put in there, they look good
<jono> when you have added the portal additions lets hop on the phone and review it
<jono> later this week
<kim0> jono: sure ..
<jono> cheers kim0
<jono> ara, czajkowski, around?
<czajkowski> I am indeed
<czajkowski> jono: sup?
<jono> I want to do a review of our existing resources and how easy it is to get involved (more on this is coming in a blog), but would you be happy to be one of the people involved in leading this assessment, and focusing on LoCos?
<czajkowski> sure
<jono> thanks
<jono> more details forthcoming
<jono> I would like to have someone else involved in LoCos to help, maybe paultag?
<czajkowski> sure
<jono> paultag, happy to help?
<czajkowski> if he can with college
<ara> jono, hello?
<jono> ara, hey!
<jono> ara, I want to do a review of our existing resources and how easy it is to get involved (more on this is coming in a blog), but would you be happy to be one of the people involved in leading this assessment, and focusing on QA and how people can help with bug triage?
<ara> jono, sure, count me in
<jono> ara, awesome, is there someone in the community who you think would be interested in helping with this?
<jono> on the QA side
<jono> I pref want two people for each area to focus on it
<jono> kim0, I want you to do the same for the Sever community, is that OK?
<ara> jono, for testing, charlie-tca, for bug triaging, kamusin?
<jono> ara, do you think kamusin would be interested in helping?
<ara> we need to ask :)
<jono> ara, would you mind asking?
<jono> that is Victor, right?
 * kim0 reading
<jono> dpm, I would like you to do this for the translations community
<jono>  a review of our existing resources and how easy it is to get involved (more on this is coming in a blog)
<kim0> jono: generally sounds ok .. perhaps more info in our call
<jono> kim0, yup
<jono> going to be blogging about it today
<kim0> cool
<ara> yes, that's victor
<jono> doctormo, fancy helping with this to assess the art community?
<ara> I guess it all depends on the kind of task
 * kim0 now afk 
<jono> thanks kim0
 * doctormo is catching up
<jono> ara, it won't be a lot of work
<dpm> jono, sure. When do you need it? Would tomorrow be ok?
<jono> I basically want us to (a) assess what the on-ramp is for our communities, (b) how easy it is to get involved (c) how easy it is to find help, and (d) what improvements we need to make
<ara> jono, are you only interesting in bug triaging?
<jono> dpm, no, not yet, thanks though
<jono> dpm, I will mail out with a schedule
<dpm> jono, ok, cool
<jono> ara, I think all of QA might be ok too
<jono> ara, lets do quality in general
<jono> I will send a mail to everyone with details of the plan
<jono> it will be coupled with a blog
<ara> jono, sounds good
<Pendulum> jono: can I make a suggestion that you ask someone on the doc team for input? They're one of the teams that for new comers tends to feel like it has a higher barrier of entry (at least in my experience)
<jono> Pendulum, that is on my list too :)
<doctormo> jono: You need an assessment of the art community? which one? users, contributors or marketers?
<jono> Pendulum, who do you think would be two good people to lead the docs team effort?
<jono> doctormo, anyone who wants to participate
<maco> Pendulum: where higher barrier to entry is like a fortress wall?
<jono> doctormo, I am going to send details about how this will work, but are you happy to lead it?
<Pendulum> maco: something like that. :P
<doctormo> jono: Sure, you have my bow.
<jono> doctormo, thanks
<jono> my devious plan is coming together :-)
<czajkowski> jono: you're on fire aren't you today
<jono> now if only I could cancel all these phone calls to actually do some work
<jono> czajkowski, heh, we will see :-)
<czajkowski> jono: clearly older wiser ... :p
<Pendulum> jono: probably mdke (who has been around a while) and maybe starcraftman (sightly newer and also involved in beginners team so will have a sense of how newbies see stuff)
<jono> thanks Pendulum
<doctormo> jono: Your quotes are too easy to get creative with: http://imagebin.ca/view/OXURHX.html
<jono> doctormo, lol
<vish> popey: i think you might need to tickle jfo, into looking at the PrtSc bug ;)
<vish> too many kernel bugs..
<nigelb> ok, so dholbach is still alive and yes he can survive without internet apparently: http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs670.snc4/61062_1396153112840_1502583932_30893202_5982730_n.jpg
<jcastro> his hair looks great!
<popey> vish: good call!
<nigelb> jcastro: heh, totally!
<jcastro> hey vish
<jcastro> did we ever talk about fonts?
<jcastro> like packaging all those freely available fonts from google?
<vish> jcastro: nope.. i dont recall that.
<jcastro> I believe we were both interested in finding someone to do that, but I don't recall the details of our conversation
<vish> wasnt me.. :)
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> if you happen to run into a font conversation with someone who wants to help send them to me. :p
<vish> sure thing! :)
<vish> jcastro: when can we start filing blueprints?
<vish> are the tracks final? i cant find a design track..
<sense> good evening
<vish> how to get a  http://art.ubuntu.com/  like  http://qa.ubuntu.com/  ?
<vish> almost every community team has a link on ubuntu.com ..
<sense> vish: WordPress and theme ripoff!
<vish> sense: hehe! i dint mean theme , but the u.c addy :)
<sense> vish: In that case, ask the sysadmins real nice, I think.
<jcastro> hey sense
<sense> hi jcastro!
<sense> How're you doing?
<jcastro> good good
<sense> great
<jcastro> jono: I'm ready whenevs
<jono> jcastro, do we have a call?
<jono> nothing in my calendar
<jcastro> don't we always have a call EOD for me tuesdays?
<jcastro> it used to be my "strategic thinking mentorship" call or something
<jono> no we canceled them
<jono> remember?
<cjohnston> lol
<jcastro> I am totally ok with that!
<jono> I don't think we need two calls a week
 * jcastro goes to do something else before he gets assigned something
<jono> particularly as we get on the phone when we need to
<jono> don't need the mentoring calls now I am not thinking about firing you
<jono> j/k
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjLO_CrZRmM
<jcastro> I love the way the guy says "you are fired!"
<jono> hah
<maco> jono: youve stopped thinking and have decided?
<cjohnston> ouch
<jono> maco, heh, not quite
<doctormo> jcastro: Not as good as Back to the Future, the way to fire someone is with a million fax machines around their house.
<highvoltage> hey vish, how are things?
<humphreybc> hurro
<AlanBell> humphreybc: o/
<humphreybc> AlanBell: so who were you talking with?
<AlanBell> oh all sorts
<humphreybc> okay
<AlanBell> so we discussed the other day that humphreybc's OMG feed would techincally be eligible for the planet.ubuntu.com aggregator
<AlanBell> it being posts from an Ubuntu member about Ubuntu
<vish> highvoltage: heya
<AlanBell> so tell us what you think humphreybc
<humphreybc> sure
<humphreybc> so
<vish> highvoltage: just a few getting things sorted out still.. you guys should try to think of the direction you want..
<humphreybc> instead of having two planet feeds, which would be weird
<humphreybc> I figured I could just replace my current planet feed with my OMG! feed
<vish> argh!
<humphreybc> then i'll probably shut down my personal WP blog
<humphreybc> as there isn't much point for it anymore, any personal stuff unrelated to Ubuntu I can blog at my website
<highvoltage> vish: *nod* I'm collating ideas and messages and makeing sense of it all
<humphreybc> so I simply have to change the feed from whatever it is now to this: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/author/humphreybc/
<AlanBell> on a technical level http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/author/humphreybc/feed goes to the wrong place
<humphreybc> yeah
<humphreybc> let me figure that out
<sense> humphreybc: Does that imply you see OMG!Ubuntu! as a personal blog, rather than a news platform?
<humphreybc> sense: nope?
<vish> well , humphreybc has been pretty clear the OMG comments do not apply to COC and that OMG is not restricted by the COC..
<vish> not sure why this is being done :/
<sense> humphreybc: Just curious, because Planet Ubuntu used to be person based (before the Design Team was aggregated) and I thought that was its purpose.
<AlanBell> the code of conduct applies to people, not places
<humphreybc> I would argue that OMG! is part of the community, like it or not, and I'm an ubuntu member
<humphreybc> sense: we're not aggregating OMG! Ubuntu!
<czajkowski> humphreybc: taking that attitude doesnt help
<humphreybc> we're aggregating my particular feed
<humphreybc> czajkowski: what attitude? Simply stating facts
<vish> humphreybc: its not that its not part of the community but when you highlight ridiculous comments its gets to be pretty obnoxious at times
<sense> humphreybc: I see that, but that is still a selection from the posts of OMG!Ubuntu!, not your personal musings.
<AlanBell> Ben has signed the CoC so it applies to what he writes at all times
<czajkowski> humphreybc: like it or not.... comments is not really polite tbh
<highvoltage> sense: planet ubuntu is supposed to be a window into the the world of the developers that work on ubuntu
<sense> highvoltage: I hope more people than just developers.:)
<vish> highvoltage: would you highlight or delete silly obnoxious comments?
<vish> on your blog ?
<highvoltage> sense: indeed!
<sense> I don't think that the CoC should apply to comments written by other people on your blog.
<humphreybc> anyway, we have moderators too
<humphreybc> it's not like there is any swearing
<vish> sense: its does not have to apply , but it does matter when one is trying to gather them
<sense> I just think that it would be a bad signal to other news blogs to include this one on the Planet, allowing it to reach a very wide audience, simply because one of the authors is an Ubuntu member.
<humphreybc> and we try to keep the sexist, racist, etc comments down (although Nixie's posts seem to generate them pretty quickly)
<highvoltage> well, humphreybc is an ubuntu member, so he signed the CoC and it thereby implies to all ubuntu activities he conducts himself in
<sense> What if Ryan Paul would aggregate his posts on Ars on the Planet?
<humphreybc> sense: Isn't full circle magazine or some other news site on the planet?
<sense> humphreybc: Not sure, but if it is I'm against that.
<pleia2> akgraner links her ubuntu user blog, so it's not like humphreybc's proposal is anything new
<vish> highvoltage: but he flirts with COC when he is at OMG.. thats the whole point..
<highvoltage> humphreybc: swearing is only offensive to old people these days, you can do a lot worse
<humphreybc> pleia2: that's the one
<AlanBell> sense: it would be a *great* signal to other news outlets that if they want to be on planet ubuntu they have to become members!
<pleia2> as long as posts abide by the CoC, I don't see a problem with it
<sense> pleia2: The thing is, that is her Ubuntu User BLOG, not her feed of articles written for tha magazine, right.
<pleia2> (we all have problems with comments, I've had some pretty exceptional ones on some of my posts)
<highvoltage> AlanBell: heh!
<pleia2> sense: ubuntu user is a magazine, she writes the blog for the magazine
<pleia2> they may not end up in print, but that's what it is
<sense> Planet Ubuntu should be a window into the world of people working on Ubuntu. You can say what you want about who is and isn't a part of the community, but covering Ubuntu news is not a contribution to the Ubuntu thing.
<vish> sense: ++
<highvoltage> we have the fridge for news anyway.
<sense> I was just going to say that.
<sense> We've got the Fridge for in-communtiy news.
<humphreybc> sense: so you believe that OMG! Ubuntu! isn't helping the community?
<sense> Outside coverage is excellent, very welcome, but should be independent.
<highvoltage> (which has some problems but it's being revamped anyway)
<vish> AlanBell: several times this has been mentioned that they can contribute to fridge..
<sense> it does help the community, but it is not a part of the direct communtiy of people working on Ubuntu.
<pleia2> humphreybc: you're welcome to ask the community council if there is a problem with inclusion, but I don't see one
<vish> humphreybc: it would be wrong to say that OMG does not help, but it has its pit falls , which you actively try to protect
<humphreybc> sense: How do you define the "direct community?"
<humphreybc> isn't that exclusion?
<AlanBell> I think there have been changes, the moderation at OMG ubuntu has certainly improved the comments
<pleia2> AlanBell: *nod*
<humphreybc> we -do- have a code of conduct too
<nigelb> technically, we can't oppose tbh
<nigelb> you're well within planet rules to add your feed
<sense> humphreybc: You cannot include everyone who uses Ubuntu in the community of people who contribute to building Ubuntu. OMG!Ubuntu! is not a service from the people working on Ubuntu, but a independent news service, which happens to have some people writing for it who are also contributing to Ubuntu in a (more) direct manner.
<highvoltage> yep, if humphreybc applied the CoC to those posts, then there's no reason why they can't be included
<pleia2> sense: that statement is terribly confusing
<vish> nigelb: technically its cant!
<AlanBell> and OMG ubuntu is reaching a wide and somewhat mainstream audience, that audience has to be *part* of the community and we have to bring it in rather than push it away
<sense> If we'd allow humphreybc's OMG!Ubuntu! posts, then Ryan Paul's Ars technica posts should be allowed too if he wants too.
<pleia2> AlanBell: I agree :)
<AlanBell> sense: I see no issue with that
<AlanBell> sense: has that request been denied?
<highvoltage> whoops, s/applied/applies/g
<pleia2> no such request has been made AFAIK
<vish> AlanBell: isnt planet blog an aggregate of ubuntu members or ubuntu teams?
<AlanBell> vish: yes
<sense> The thing is, that are news sites, not personal blogs. You don't write there because you feel like blogging about something, or want to show the rest of the community what you've beenw orking on, but because something happened and you want to cover the story.
<sense> If you want to even approach something you call journalism you need independecy.
<maco> i never had the impression when writing for any of the handful of other blogs ive written for that i could include posts from them on planet
<czajkowski> so are we now allowing businesses to add their blogs to planet ubuntu ?
<pleia2> we've even welcome the FSF posts about ubuntu on the planet so long as there is a member taking care of them (FSF doesn't have ubuntu posts, it turns out, but we are open to it)
<AlanBell> czajkowski: like my one?
<maco> if i thought they were relevant, i would make a post on my aggregated blog with an "oh by the way.... <link>"
<highvoltage> sense: OMG!Ubuntu is really much closer to a collaborative blog than a 'news site'
<vish> AlanBell: isntOMGUbutnu part of OHSO a business oriented site?
<sense> highvoltage: There is a company behind it, I believe.
<pleia2> czajkowski: we've been allowing businesses for about a year, there is a whole procedure for addition
<pleia2> czajkowski: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntu#Corporate Blogs
<humphreybc> vish: It's part of a network, sure.
<AlanBell> vish: yes and theopensourcerer.com is the blog associated with theopenlearningcentre.com
<czajkowski> pleia2: yes and are omg going to ask for their feed under humphreybc to be added
<AlanBell> my /author/alanbell feed is syndicated to the planet
<czajkowski> AlanBell: aye did you go through the corporate blogs?
 * vish reads more about that..
<pleia2> czajkowski: I invited him to ask the CC above
<AlanBell> czajkowski: nope
<humphreybc> "Planet Ubuntu is not only a window to the world of individuals who contribute to Ubuntu, it is also a place for companies."
<humphreybc> there are some guidelines
<czajkowski> AlanBell: then you probabvly should then as well
<sense> Who changed that? That sounds horrible.
<maco> sense: its how dell ended up on the blog
<maco> er on planet
<vish> why were DELL blogs stopped?
<nigelb> some technical problem
<highvoltage> sense: ask jono about it, I believe he was involved
<vish> oh! they are back?
<pleia2> vish: the feed broke and started sending non-ubuntu stuff accidentally :\
<nigelb> remember we got flodded?
<AlanBell> yeah, but those are for corporate blogs with non-members contributing
<maco> i thought it was a social reason
<sense> I think that non-human entitities have no place on Planet Ubuntu.
<maco> like them promoting their windows systems on planet constantly
<nigelb> also, uupc is on planet
<humphreybc> non advertising nature, check. subset of blog entries (mine) - check. Community council, we can ask. 3 month trial (sure), one ubuntu member (me) and sustained and active interest.
<vish> humphreybc: what prevents you from posting on your own blog?
<pleia2> humphreybc: yep
<sense> There is commercial interest here.
<popey> i removed dell from planet ubuntu
<sense> There are ads on OMG!Ubuntu!.
<vish> humphreybc: is this a promotional opportunity? of OHSO?
<humphreybc> sense: not in the feed though
<humphreybc> no
<pleia2> sense: we don't have a problem with commercial entities
<vish> s/of/for
<pleia2> we want to be inclusive of companies who are using and promoting ubuntu, that's why corporate blogs are allowed
<humphreybc> at the moment I have to post on two blogs if I want to post the same message to planet, and OMG! (example: Ubuntu Manual announcements)
<popey> maco: the feed was broken
<humphreybc> would be easier for me if I could just post on one
<sense> humphreybc: You're using a news blog for personal announcements?
<maco> hm in that case ought to poke markdude about za's blog
 * maco thinks allowing corporate blogs was a bad idea to start with though
<vish> maco: +1
<sense> maco: +1
<czajkowski> +1
<highvoltage> sense: surely there's an element of self-promotion for omg!ubuntu! here, but there's no rule against it.
<pleia2> maco: an ubuntu member needs to take "ownership" of the feed in case Something Goes Wrong (like dell), so if there is a person who is in a position to do that it'd be great to see zareason's blog up there
<nigelb> I'd be interested in knowing what AlanBell comes up with like the recent tie with vtiger.  I'm sure there would be other use cases.
<sense> Anyway, I really need to go now, see you all everybody!
<nigelb> So coporate blogs isn't really that bad an idea.
<highvoltage> nigelb: they're a good idea, if done right
<humphreybc> As Ubuntu grows, you're probably going to have more stuff happening like this
<maco> unfortunately
<pleia2> I certainly understand the opposition to corporate blogs, I just don't agree, they are a vital part of our chasm-crossing strategy and it's nice that we have a way to show support for that
<highvoltage> pffft
<pleia2> yeah, you don't have to agree :)
 * maco would lol if a red hatter became a member and got red hat's blog on planet
<vish> heh!
<highvoltage> pleia2: corporate blogs are now *vital* to our chasm-crossing strategy? yes, I'd like to disagree thanks :)
<maco> (does rh have a blog?)
<AlanBell> my understanding of the "corporate blogs" thing was it relates to members managing a team blog including non-members
<vish> yeah , why not!
<highvoltage> pleia2: nice, perhaps. vital? I don't think so!
<pleia2> maco: there are restrictions outlined, they have to be ubuntu related somehow
<nigelb> maco: hrm, there is already a fedro ambassador posting to planet
<nigelb> *fedora*
<AlanBell> an author feed from a member on a corporate blog isn't quite the same thing needing special approval
<maco> AlanBell: if it was that, itd be ubuntu team blogs... like having a blog for the Ubuntu Accessibility Team or like how there is one for the Kubuntu blog
<pleia2> AlanBell: yeah, I think we went a bit off-topic with this tangent
<maco> highvoltage: i guess it depends what chasm you're trying to cross. i cant think of any chasms that involve businesses i'm intersted in
<nigelb> humphreybc: will all your posts be tagged Ubuntu?
<humphreybc> nigelb: ?
<nigelb> Or only the personal level, contribution-related ones?
<nigelb> humphreybc: tagged for the planet I mean
<humphreybc> I think the plan that all of my posts would go to the planet
<highvoltage> maco: I can't believe that there's any chasm that we want to cross that depends so vitally on companies blogging!
<vish> humphreybc: why is it you dont want to blog in your personal blog.. is copy pasting too tough?  this just seems like trying to promote OMG!
<maco> highvoltage: right well.. i generally figure blogging is for humans. what companies do is called a press release
<AlanBell> nigelb: they are all about ubuntu
<humphreybc> nigelb: but it's not a big deal to only grab certain tags
<humphreybc> AlanBell: yeah, well it is an ubuntu blog :P
<pleia2> highvoltage: I meant companies investing in, supporting and selling hardware with ubuntu are vital, including them in the community via the planet is us showing support
<humphreybc> vish: my current personal blog just exists for posting stuff on the planet
<pleia2> not that blogging is vital, of course it's not :)
<highvoltage> maco: I think companies can blog just as much as humans can. they can have status updates, news on birthday parties, who got married, etc
<humphreybc> seems dumb for me to have to post stuff twice just for a planet
<vish> humphreybc: it did exist even before right?
<popey> humphreybc: you seem to want it both ways, it _is_ an ubuntu blog, and it _isn't_ an ubuntu blog
<vish> humphreybc: you cant OMG , sync from your feed?
<humphreybc> vish: sure, but I didn't use it for much other than ubuntu
<nigelb> humphreybc: I know, but I was wondering if all your posts would be coming or the specific ones related to UMP, etc were coming to planet, like the ones you have to now copy paste
<highvoltage> pleia2: that's better :)
<vish> why cant OMG..
<popey> its an ubuntu blog enough that you can get on planet ubuntu, but its not ubuntu enough that people can get away with saying pretty disrespectful stuff
<humphreybc> popey: we're used to it
<humphreybc> example
<humphreybc> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/linux-conf-au-2011-schedule-released/
<humphreybc> this post
<vish> why i feel this would be a bad choice is, OMG!Ubuntu! a bad breeding place for misguided folks..  and humphreybc being a member is not trying to fix that but rather encourage that misguidedness ..
<humphreybc> didn't post on my own blog, didn't hit planet ubuntu
<humphreybc> I consider that sort of stuff quite Ubuntu community related?
<highvoltage> I guess if it was up to me I'd let humphreybc add it and give him the benefit of the doubt. if he abuses it then it should just be removed.
<pleia2> highvoltage: ditto
<AlanBell> vish: so we need to provide guidance for misguided folks
<pleia2> just like any other member blog
<humphreybc> vish: "A bad breeding place for misguided folks" ?
<nigelb> pleia2: +1
<maco> so like the trial period for corporate blogs?
<vish> humphreybc: yep.. you know it..
<humphreybc> vish: I don't think so
<humphreybc> If you mean the mainstream, then sure
<pleia2> maco: no, we've had to remove some personal blogs that were problematic in the past
<humphreybc> As Ubuntu grows you're going to have to learn to deal with more of these sort of people
<humphreybc> nobody likes it
<pleia2> members have guidelines too, they need to abide by the CoC to be on planet :)
<humphreybc> but OMG! Ubuntu! is popular
<AlanBell> I think humphreybc could do some great articles about how the OMG audience could contribute in more constructive ways
<vish> humphreybc: what is Ubuntu?
<vish> humphreybc: who makes Ubuntu?
<humphreybc> ?
<pleia2> AlanBell: yeah, that'd be great (or maybe WE can write them for omgubuntu, at least I have been invited to do a guest post)
<vish> humphreybc: do you know that this is a community project or not..
<maco> AlanBell: more constructive than ogling nixie?
<pleia2> it reaches a great new audience
<vish> humphreybc:  why do you say mention "Ubuntu Camp" and try to create segregation?
<humphreybc> pleia2: AlanBell: you guys would be welcome to guest post as often as you'd like
<highvoltage> vish: *breathe* :)
<humphreybc> vish: wait, what?
<AlanBell> vish: so we need to *remove* segregation and draw OMG and it's audience in to the community
<pleia2> AlanBell: +1
<humphreybc> I think you're being more segregating by alienating the OMG! community
<maco> they're a different community? when did that happen?
<vish> humphreybc: that was you recent comment on lp ..
<maco> how do people even learn about these not-on-planet blogs?
<nigelb> hey, it was your blog post that said "ubuntu camp"
<humphreybc> I think it's in everyone's best interest (and numerous skype calls with the Bacon has confirmed this) that OMG! and the community strengthen ties rather than stretch them even thinner
<vish> humphreybc: you are actively mentioning "Camps" why not try to bring more people in?
<AlanBell> vish: today I have been doing a load of work to get the Ubuntu Manual actually packaged and in the repos, to draw it in to the rest of Ubuntu as it has been seen as a distinct project
<humphreybc> vish: huh?
<pleia2> humphreybc: I agree, I really hope we can make that happen
<highvoltage> maco: dig, reddit, google, google reader shared items, links posted on irc and much more
<maco> AlanBell: why not integrated into the Docs project?
<AlanBell> maco: one step at a time
<maco> we shouldnt have manual AND docs
<humphreybc> maco: http://www.facebook.com/omgubuntu
<popey> maco: we are where we are
<pleia2> maco: there have been numerous discussions about that, they are ongoing :)
<maco> oh puke, there's a facebook page?
<highvoltage> maco: oh yes and facebook, twitter, identica, etc :)
<humphreybc> maco: with 8000 fans, no less
<pleia2> documentation pools, format discussions, etc etc
<maco> eww twitter :P proprietary! EVIL!
<doctormo> guys talk too quick! can't read backlog with empathy.
 * pleia2 hugs doctormo 
<maco> doctormo: get a real irc client?
<humphreybc> doctormo: empathy! eww!
<humphreybc> I would highly advise to keep the docs vs manual argument out of this :P
<vish> humphreybc: you "camp" reference on lp > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/615300/comments/14
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 615300 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Enable default Evolution signature as "Sent from Ubuntu" (affects: 16) (heat: 138)" [Medium,Fix released]
<pleia2> maco: I don't think calling facebook and twitter evil is helping, this is why omgubuntu is so popular and hits a super wide audience and some of us are still struggling to get past local lugs
<maco> ugh lets just forget THAT bug report ever happened
<popey> vish: camp is a perfectly valid word to use about a group of like minded people
<pleia2> they actually hit and take advantage of mainstream tools and get an audience beyond what the ubuntu community itself tends to
<humphreybc> vish: I think it's more a figure out speech
<popey> humphreybc: +1
<vish> popey:  this is the same that humphreybc  maintains on OMG too.. , why separating.. ?
<maco> pleia2: ubuntu has a fb page. isnt that enough?
<humphreybc> figure out speech? figure OF speech
<highvoltage> maco: why? it was a very notable bug
 * humphreybc isn't used to being up before 9am
<pleia2> maco: not if people like you speak of it with such distain and look down upon people who use it
<maco> highvoltage: because it's a black mark on all of ubuntu
<vish> popey: since when where there two camps within? wasnt aware of it..
 * nigelb calls timeout
<jono> humphreybc, popularity is not everything
<highvoltage> maco: I accept ubuntu with all its problems, I don't think it's necessary to hide them. we should instead remember and not repeat.
<maco> pleia2: didnt say anything about people who use ubuntu. just see no use in splitting and having TWO fb pages
<humphreybc> jono: I didn't say it was?
<highvoltage> (sheesh I sound way too preachy there, sorry)
<jono> and popularity doesn't always mean good
<doctormo> I can't read all of the backlog (stupid technical gtk reason) but OMG is a brand of an online magazine with it's own community. What's the problem?
<pleia2> maco: there are loads of fb pages for loco teams and other ubuntu teams
<maco> doctormo: humphreybc wants it on planet
<humphreybc> doctormo: Alan suggested that my author feed could be aggregated to the planet if I wanted it to
<jono> humphreybc, it is just that you have pointed out OMG!Ubuntu's popularity a few times here and a few times yesterday when we talked
<maco> doctormo: well wants his author feed on planet
<AlanBell> doctormo: the discussion is subscribing /author/humphreybc to the planet
<jono> popularity can lead to ego and ego leads to assholes
<humphreybc> maco: well hang on a second, I didn't say "I want my blog on the planet"
<jono> just something to keep in check
<popey> I can't help but feel the motivation for humphreybc putting his 'feed' from omg on planet ubuntu rather than his own blog serves only one purpose, drive more traffic to omg
<highvoltage> maco: he wants only his blog from that site on the planet, not the entire site
<popey> given his posts already get aggregated from his blog
<humphreybc> popey: wait wait wait
<humphreybc> I never asked for this
<czajkowski> popey: my feeling also
<maco> highvoltage: i said "author feed"
<humphreybc> stop jumping the gun
<popey> humphreybc: ok :)
<AlanBell> it was indeed my suggestion
<czajkowski> which is why i'm rather against it
<doctormo> maco: I can't see why they can't have a very specific tag which means "This is an OMG scoop and relivent to the Ubuntu community"
<maco> popey: exactly
<popey> humphreybc: you're kinda asking for it now
<czajkowski> doctormo: as they'll tag every single post
<popey> whether AlanBell originally suggested it or not
<humphreybc> Alan suggested it to me, I slept on it. I figured it would be easier for me to just have one blog on the planet than the two
<humphreybc> popey: I don't mind
<popey> you're here in the community channel that you never ever come to
<humphreybc> It's not the end of the world
<vish> thats why i'v been saying this seems just like a promotional issue
<doctormo> czajkowski: Then we'll deal with that abuse like we do with any other.
<humphreybc> popey: Alan asked me to come in
<humphreybc> (to discuss it)
<AlanBell> popey: because I suggested discussing it here
<popey> right
<AlanBell> and not just going ahead and doing it because that would be a bad way to do this
<humphreybc> Hate to sound like a dick, but just pointing out facts: I don't think OMG! needs to be aggregated on planet ubuntu to get more page views.
<doctormo> humphreybc: What's the opportunities of getting the Ubuntu Weekly News onto OMG?
<jono> and there is another popularity reference ;-)
<jono> j/k
<highvoltage> humphreybc: afaik, you don't even need to ask for permission to add your blog if you're a member. if you are a member and abide by the CoC, just add it, if someone objects they can take it up with the CC. simple as that.
<humphreybc> jono: It's a fact
<humphreybc> I'm not doing this for page views
<humphreybc> that's just stupid
<doctormo> humphreybc: "known self motivation" not fact ;-)
<jono> humphreybc, I am not suggestion you are, but I am suggesting that popularity is not always equal to quality
<AlanBell> highvoltage: yeah, but I suggested not blundering in and doing it and having a row afterwards
<humphreybc> highvoltage: Well I don't want to ruffle anyone's feathers before doing something *so* controversial ;)
<popey> heh
<highvoltage> what's so controversial about adding a blog to planet? it happens all the time.
<highvoltage> people can just deal with it.
<jono> personally, I couldn't care less what you aggregate on Planet Ubuntu, but I don't think this is about aggregation
<jono> it is about the style of commentary on OMG
<popey> do we have a style on planet ubuntu?
<popey> can i please vote off death metal? :)
<jono> popey, Ubuntu + Metal
<pleia2> lol
<jono> only those categories
<jono> :-)
<Pendulum> popey: CoC friendly?
<highvoltage> jono: if he steps out of line, his feed can be easily removed
<humphreybc> Excuse me, but, I didn't realise having "style" was against the CoC.
<jcastro> yeah, you wanna see controversy, post about metal
<vish> Pendulum: +1
<jono> humphreybc, it isnt
<pleia2> or post about women in foss, I've had some very special comments on the subject
<jono> none of this is about the CoC
<Pendulum> humphreybc: I was saying the style is CoC friendly. Not anything else.
<maco> pleia2: you dont delete them?
<jono> the CoC is about good conduct
<AlanBell> jono: it is about drawing OMG and it's community in, rather than having the impression that is is outside of the community
<jono> humphreybc, is never disrespectful
<highvoltage> humphreybc: if style means being offensive, cocky and rude- then yes
<pleia2> maco: nope
<jono> AlanBell, totally agree
<Pendulum> in other words, anything on Planet Ubuntu needs to be CoC friendly
<popey> AlanBell: might be helpful if humphreybc didn't perpetuate the idea that OMG _is_ outside the ubuntu community
<maco> i have a half dozen comments sitting in my moderation queue so that ive got them for later reference but they dont show up where anyone but me has to be subjected to them
<AlanBell> popey: that is the bug I am trying to fix
<popey> humphreybc: has said to me previously that he/they don't owe ubuntu anything
<jono> humphreybc, do you consider OMG to be part of the community?
<popey> whcih seems somewhat broken
<humphreybc> popey: well it's hardly a core part
<vish> popey: haha! see, that what I'v been trying to say!
<humphreybc> popey: ?
<jono> humphreybc, ^^
<popey> a broken attitude to take
<czajkowski> bah
<humphreybc> where did you get that from? don't owe? what?
<doctormo> popey: It's an amorphous thing the community, as porous as it is uneasy
<humphreybc> core as in - it's not accepted
<jono> humphreybc, do you consider OMG to be part of the community?
<highvoltage> isn't adding a feed to planet ubuntu *making* it more part of the community?
<popey> humphreybc: you specifically said that to me
<humphreybc> popey: when?
<popey> you want logs?
<jono> humphreybc, let me be more specific, do you operate OMG under the premise that you feel it is part of the community?
<humphreybc> jono: I don't know. It's not up to us to decide if we're part of the community or not.
<doctormo> humphreybc: Do you and do0d operate OMG with the view of serving the community?
<humphreybc> It's up to the community.
<jono> humphreybc, well, it is
<humphreybc> I think we're serving Ubuntu
<popey> yeah
<humphreybc> We're helping, in some way.
<doctormo> humphreybc: You're programmers?
<czajkowski> really??
<jono> it is up to you if you participate under the auspices of the community
<popey> lots of people get their 'news' from omg
<humphreybc> doctormo: ahh.
<popey> yup czajkowski I'd agree with humphreybc there
<jono> humphreybc, so do you consider that you serve the community?
<maco> popey: thank you for using quotes :)
<humphreybc> So we have to be programmers to help, do we?
<popey> maco: meant in a tabloid way
<jono> humphreybc, I never said that
<humphreybc> Okay, well in that case, I should bugger off, I'm not a programmer.
<maco> popey: i know :)
<popey> there are a significant number of people who like what omg do
<jono> I am asking if you feel you serve a function in the community
<maco> popey: hence the thanks!
<popey> and appreciate the content / insight / style
<popey> omg is good to have around
<humphreybc> jono: Yes, of course
<jono> humphreybc, cool, then you are part of the community
<doctormo> humphreybc: I didn't say what i meant in the right way.
<humphreybc> OMG! serves a purpose like all other people and teams in the community
<jono> and we should welcome OMG into the fold more and more
<jono> it serves a valuable function
<AlanBell> we need to inspire OMG to be better than it has been. We don't do that by pushing it away.
<pleia2> jono: +1
<jono> however, there are cultural and conduct standards that we enforce
<nigelb> AlanBell: agreed
<jono> I am not suggest OMG has breached them, but if you want to be part of the community I think it would be useful for you to enforce them
<humphreybc> jono: you can't say we aren't trying
<Pendulum> jono: +1
<jono> humphreybc, I never said that
<maco> humphreybc: may i request that you or someone at OMG learn to package and package up the 3rd party apps you guys recommend and put them through REVU or through Debian Mentors so they get properly reviewed rather than always recommending third party stuff? it makes me wince when i see people told to get out-of-repo software
<popey> i asked joey why you guys didnt use the ubuntu code of conduct
<jono> humphreybc, doesn't imagine things I am saying, read what I am saying
<popey> joey said that he didnt think you were allowed
<jono> oops
<humphreybc> maco: we're too busy
<jono> s/doesnt/don't
<popey> which shows me a bit of a disconnect
<AlanBell> maco: that would be an awesome thing for the OMG contributors to get going with
<maco> humphreybc: you're promoting bad security practices!
<jono> humphreybc, I want you to be part of our community, and I dislike the resentment I hear to OMG
<humphreybc> maco: It's not our fault, that's how Ubuntu is.
<jono> I think you provide a fantastic news service
<jono> but as I told you last night, I would prefer if you took the BBC approach and not the Fox News approach
<humphreybc> when Ubuntu gets bigger, are you going to go and blame Ars Technica for "promoting bad security practices"? Shouldn't you fix them at this end?
<pleia2> maco: I don't think we need to compell journalists to become techies, we all have our strengths and weaknesses
<jono> I can't stop you from doing anything, but it is friendly advice - everyone here would love OMG if the news was not filled with opinion
<doctormo> I'd say they were more like the Inquirer and less like the register.
<maco> humphreybc: ars isnt trying to get their "go use 3rd party stuff" posts on planet
<pleia2> I'm hoping that advertising on omgubuntu will inspire a packager to package something, thats how it works :)
<jono> maco, there is nothing wrong with OMG highlighting 3rd party stuff, we are not a walled garden
<doctormo> humphreybc: Yes we will blame Ars if they promote bad security policies.
<maco> fine, *at least* file a WNPP bug in debian then
<czajkowski> jono: be nice if some of the stuff was factual rather then what it seems to be is sometimes personal attacks on ubuntu
<AlanBell> maco: there are stacks of posts from people on planet about interesting stuff that comes in a tar.gz
 * maco giggles at "journalist"
<jono> my only grievance with OMG is that humphreybc uses it as a pulpit sometimes
<jono> and I think its a bit cheap
<humphreybc> I wouldn't add my feed to the planet if that gave everyone an excuse to lambast anything on OMG!. For example, if my feed was on the planet, and nixie posted something (that didn't appear on the planet) that created controversy, my feed being on the planet shouldn't create some sort of rally cry of "shut OMG! downn!!!"
 * vish smiles with maco 
<jono> humphreybc, you should have OMG on planet
<AlanBell> humphreybc: agreed
<humphreybc> jono: what, the entire thing?
<jono> if you are part of our community you are welcome to
<czajkowski> jono: +1 indeed how many people feel to be honest
<humphreybc> All 10 posts a day?
<nigelb> humphreybc: ohgodno
<jono> humphreybc, I would have o objection to that personally
<maco> 10 posts O_O criminey youd flood the thing
<jono> however...
<humphreybc> Yes, I wouldn't want that.
<nigelb> you'd flood the planet
<AlanBell> that would have to go through the corporate blog approval process
<maco> there's only ~20 posts/day to start with
<humphreybc> Flooding the planet isn't what we want to do
<jono> you can't choose to be part of the community and get exposure and then choose to not be part of the community when people slam you for being inappropriate
<doctormo> The Ubuntu Weekly News doesn't post every item seperately.
<jono> the community is a culture, not a part time job
<humphreybc> doctormo: that's because it's a weekly newsletter
<popey> i would like to see all of the OMG posts on the planet
<AlanBell> or joey/nixie/others would have to become members (which would be good)
<nigelb> doctormo: feel free to give us feedback about the newsletter
<humphreybc> AlanBell: not under the corporate rules
<humphreybc> but I'd love to see them become members
<jono> humphreybc, my recommendation to you is to scrap the opinion and rants from OMG and then you will purely be an awesome news site
<nigelb> doctormo: highvoltage, Pendulum, amber, and I are among the few people you could talk about uwn
<jono> any +1s on that/
<humphreybc> jono: yes, don't worry, we're doing that
<jono> any +1s on that?
<AlanBell> humphreybc: indeed, either/or
<pleia2> jono: +1
<AlanBell> +1
<popey>        _
<popey>    _  / |
<popey>  _| |_| |
<popey> |_   _| |
<popey>   |_| |_|
<IdleOne> +1
<popey>          
<jono> :-)
<Pendulum> +1
<humphreybc> popey: lol
<doctormo> +1
<vish> +)
<nigelb> +1
<popey> Behold our massive consensus!
<jono> humphreybc, have a blog for opinions, keep them there, have OMG for quality news
<humphreybc> If we put the OMG! feed on the planet, I'm going to go and hide for a week
<humphreybc> in a cave
<jcastro> popey: clearly we need a council
<humphreybc> underground
<humphreybc> in the afghan mountains
<jono> humphreybc, so are you happy to do that? to keep the opinion out of the site
<popey> Indeed!
<doctormo> humphreybc: Take your plane, it's a long ride to the nearest cave.
<humphreybc> jono: of course
<popey> Formulate the OMG!Council! STAT!
<jono> awesome
<humphreybc> heh
<pleia2> popey: lol
<jono> then we behold a new era of the OMG!
<vish> lol!
 * jono hugs humphreybc
<humphreybc> haha
 * humphreybc is smiliung
<humphreybc> smiling, even
<AlanBell> yay
<jono> and I would encourage everyone here to give humphreybc a chance
<humphreybc> I guess peace does work?
<popey> humphreybc: are you stroking a small white cat too?
<humphreybc> popey: hahaha
<jono> let's not pre-judge, let's support their work, it is a great news site
 * pleia2 hugs humphreybc 
<vish> humphreybc: dont get this the wrong way, i *am* subscribed to OMG feeds ,n i do like how tedious d0od is at it..   but there is a running attitude on the blogs that OMG is a separate entity from Ubuntu which is what i'm not happy with.. :)
<jcastro> (I was joking about the council before anyone gets any bright ideas)
<humphreybc> jcastro: nice
<doctormo> I do have a cat on my lap
<nigelb> jcastro: somone did I think
<jono> ok, I am going to go back to creating work for jcastro and czajkowski
<jono> thanks humphreybc, keep up the awesome work
<jcastro> KEEP ARGUING
<jono> lol
<humphreybc> I think having OMG! aggregated to the planet will encourage our writers (mainly myself) to watch the tone
<nigelb> jcastro: HAHA
<jono> humphreybc, lets talk about aggregation when you have had a few months of no opinions/rant
<humphreybc> and I'll tell nixie off too :)
<jcastro> humphreybc:  my only beef is linking to things
<Pendulum> jcastro: bored?
<pleia2> doctormo: I have one on my desk, she has laid claim to my mouse (I think she's trying to hatch it)
<jono> humphreybc, sound good?
<czajkowski> jono: cool, should keep me out of trouble
<humphreybc> jono: sure
<jono> humphreybc, :-)
<humphreybc> jcastro: linking to things
<humphreybc> ?
<jcastro> sometimes joey posts "omg, this and that and foo bar" but doesn't link to the mailing list announcement or whatever
<jono> czajkowski, nothing keeps you out trouble, chuck :-)
<humphreybc> oh right
<humphreybc> yeah
<humphreybc> jcastro: a lot of them come through our tips bnox
<humphreybc> box*
<humphreybc> and the original tipper doesn't link, so it's hard for us to track it down
<cjohnston> 3/ws
<humphreybc> generally, we give source
<Pendulum> humphreybc: it's a responsible journalism thing to track down, though
<humphreybc> at the bottom
<jcastro> right
<humphreybc> Pendulum: yeah, I know. We try.
<czajkowski> jono: sooooo true :)
<jcastro> if you get tips like that I guarantee it's probably on -devel, -desktop, or -announce
<czajkowski> jono: ended up at skynet meeting, i may be poking canonical folks to come over to give talks
<humphreybc> yeah
<humphreybc> You guys know Joey actually has a journalism degree, right?
<humphreybc> (and that Ohso is his full time job)
<doctormo> humphreybc: so does jono
<humphreybc> doctormo: I know this
<nigelb> pleia2: heh, I'll take the outcome if she manages to hatch it ;)
<jono> czajkowski, cool
<Pendulum> humphreybc: yes. that's another reason that it's better for him to check sources. because he knows better than to not do so
<jcastro> jono: really? you have a journalism degree?
<doctormo> whoever isn't a journalist by necessity, leave the irc room ;-)
<humphreybc> jcastro: lol
<pleia2> doctormo: hehe
<jono> jcastro, not a degree, but I was a journalist for three years
<jcastro> yeah my only issue is like, when we announce things on -desktop (like the chromium thing) I spent alot of time making sure I addressed a ton of stuff people might ask. And then when they don't get links people just make stuff up
<jcastro> and then next thing I know people are asking our browser team questions about hypothetical problems that don't exist
<humphreybc> jcastro: totally
<jcastro> when they should be hacking making ubuntu better
<doctormo> jono: Sorry I get confused between qualifications and experence all the time.
<jono> doctormo, no worries, pal!
<czajkowski> there is a massive difference in posts by jono and joey
<humphreybc> jcastro: if you are announcing something you think we'll pick up, email it to us with the link, much easier
<humphreybc> Ubuntu is a pretty large area to cover
<jono> I would rather have experience over qualifications any day
<jono> unfortunately, I am an idiot
<humphreybc> and since we're opening up more blogs, we're basically stretched thin
<jono> :-)
<pleia2> yeah, I've had great luck with submitting stuff to omg, they make it easy and pick up a lot
<jono> humphreybc, I promise you will get more exclusives from us when you get rid of the ranty nature of OMG
<jcastro> anyway that was my only beef
<humphreybc> czajkowski: Joey's aren't about a metal band? :P
<Pendulum> humphreybc: why stretch thin rather than concentrate on doing your best on a more consolidated basis? (I'm honestly curious)
<humphreybc> Pendulum: we're also bringing on more authors
<humphreybc> but we're trying to expand
<humphreybc> (you may have noticed ubuntugamer.com sitting around for ages)
<humphreybc> :P
<jono> humphreybc, my advice: continue to grow your community, fact check everything, stick to the news and keep opinion out - and never, ever post rants just because you can
<AlanBell> ok, so to recap humphreybc will concentrate on making his OMG posts of a high non-ranty standard such that they can be aggregated to the planet in the not too distant future
<jono> do that and you will have the New York Times
<jono> as opposed to the National Enquirer
<humphreybc> ha
<humphreybc> AlanBell: yep
<humphreybc> jono: are posts like this okay? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/how-scalable-is-open-source/
<Pendulum> humphreybc: I understand that. I guess my style is just more to make sure I have the best I can of one thing I'm doing before expanding. And since even you seem to be aware that OMG isn't as good as it could be...
<humphreybc> (admittedly asks more questions than it answers!)
<humphreybc> Pendulum: OMG! has been around for about a year, it has a niche
<humphreybc> the niche has worked pretty well
<AlanBell> humphreybc: that was one of the best posts ever in my opinion!
<jono> humphreybc, yep
<humphreybc> but yeah, Joey does tell me off when I do ranty things
<jono> oops
<jono> humphreybc, I would leave that off
<jono> or...make it clear that this is an OPINION PIECE
<humphreybc> humphreybc: well, we have the editorial thing on the left
<jono> humphreybc, let me give you an example:
<humphreybc> that's what the categories are for
<AlanBell> anything that has Alan Bell in the first sentence is full of win
<vish> lol!
<humphreybc> jono: it was designed to provoke discussion in the comments
<jono> the problem with Fox News is that they constantly blur the line between opinion and news and they do this because if anyone picks them up on content they can say "it was an opinion segment" - it is a lame excuse
<humphreybc> (sadly, most comments are "FIREFOX IS TEH NOT MEDIIUM SIZEEED"
<jono> compare with the BBC - they very clearly outline which shows are opinion shows
<jono> therefore if something is not labeled opinion, the viewer can safely assume it is frank and honest news
<jono> right now you are taking the fox news approach, it is blurry
<jono> also, writing stories for the pure goal of getting comments is an ego trip
<jono> don't do it
<humphreybc> jono: kay
<nigelb> AlanBell: hahah
<jono> don't go down that road, it's a slippery slope
<humphreybc> Joey posts like, 50 posts a week, I post maybe one rant a month
<humphreybc> should say
<humphreybc> I posted one rant a month ;)
<jono> humphreybc, doesn't matter
<jono> Joey posts new
<jono> news
<jono> which is awesome, no matter how small and insignificant
<jono> the rants undermine the quality of the site
<jono> I never want to stop you ranting, but do it on your personal blog
<humphreybc> the only thing I would be a bit concerned about when aggregating the blog, is that we don't want to steamroll the newsletter.
<jono> it is your opinion, your ideas, and really has no place on OMG
<jono> (IMHO)
<humphreybc> I think we need to work with the community news team
<jcastro> plus rants are like movie remakes, you're not the first person to hate your computer.
<AlanBell> humphreybc: where is joey's wiki.ubuntu.com page?
 * humphreybc has talked a bit with akgraner about this
<vish> humphreybc: that would be awesome!
<jono> when you make this segregation of content clear, you build faith in your readership
<humphreybc> AlanBell: he doesn't have one
<jono> they will trust your news and they will mentally frame the opinion where appropriate
<pleia2> humphreybc: I am sure they'd appreciate the help :) especially with writing summaries and things, you're welcome over in #ubuntu-news
<jono> and our concensus, albeit small earlier, was testament to that
<pleia2> ah good, you've talked to akgraner
<humphreybc> pleia2: yeah, we'll try to hang out there. Joey and I usually avoid IRC (lots of people trying to ping us all the time)
<pleia2> yeah, fair enough :)
<jono> humphreybc, then again I have told you all this three or four times before
<jono> :-)
 * humphreybc will be in #ubuntu-manual over summer though
<jono> I hope it sticks this time
<humphreybc> jono: yes dad
<humphreybc> or should I say
<humphreybc> yes mum ;)
<jono> lol
<jono> humphreybc, go and brush your teeth
<doctormo> humphreybc: Wait I can make a picture! ;-) (ok I won't)
 * popey digs out his special photo of jono again
<popey> been a few months
<jono> lol
<humphreybc> lol
<humphreybc> jono: I saw all those baby pics of you that your Mum posted
<vish> uh oh!
<jono> ok, I have, y'know, actual work to do, back in a bit
<jono> :-)
<vish> no we need pics!
 * jono fires up UT3
<jono> j/k
<humphreybc> lol
<pleia2> haha
<jcastro> I am 30 minutes past, EOD, so I am actually firing up a video game
<jcastro> tty all tomorrow!
<AlanBell> o/ jcastro
<jcastro> ugh too late
<jcastro> I fired off this horrible Clash of the Titans movie
<jcastro> now I am stuck watching it since I loved the original
<doctormo> lament!
<jono> jcastro, ahhh one sec
<jono> can I keep you for 30sec
<jcastro> sure
<popey> i do belive it could be half life 2 o'clock
<jcastro> tell me doctor freeman
<jcastro> what is it you've created?
<jcastro> you destroy so much ....
<popey> :D
<jono> jcastro, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityReview/Sep2010/Beginner
<jono> jcastro, this is the template for the report I will ask every tea to focus on
<jcastro> right
<jono> let me know if it needs anything
<jcastro> can I test this on actual people?
<jono> I will then cut and paste it to the other reports
<jono> jcastro, what do you mean?
<jcastro> or do you want me to try to just be in that mental state of mind?
<jono> see point 4 in the plan
<jono> part of it is research
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> that will teach me to read first
<jono> if this looks broadly ok I am going to get the other pages set up and blog it
<jcastro> can I have a day to digest?
<jono> no
<jono> I want it out today
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> hah, k
<jono> if there are no major flaws I will continue
<jcastro> something I would like to know
<jono> jcastro, to be clear I don't want you to do the work now, just let me know if it that template and process looks ok
<jcastro> right right
<jcastro> I get that
<highvoltage> whoah you guys talked a lot while I drove home!
<jono> highvoltage, :-)
<jcastro> something I think should be noted when we ask the people
<jcastro> is what results they found when they did search for something
<jcastro> like, what they're searching for, etc.
<jcastro> http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=how+do+I+get+involved+in+ubuntu&qscrl=1
<jcastro> this will tell us what pages/docs are out of date
<jono> jcastro, I agree, that is something I want you to do in the Beginner assessment
<jcastro> as a part of this question: Where did you look first for information on getting involved?
<jono> ok, so it sounds we are mostly good
<jcastro> (reviewer, write down what the person looked for) or whatever
<jcastro> but yeah, that's a nitpick
<jono> cool
<jono> ok thanks, pal
<jcastro> jono: you're missing some governance
 * jcastro runs away as fast as he can
<jono> jcastro, governance?
<jono> I am going to kill you
<jono> with a very blunt stick
<jono> lol
<jono> \m/
<highvoltage> that would be against the CoC I'm sure!
 * AlanBell reads CoC
<AlanBell> nope, you're good, carry on
<highvoltage> ah, as you were then
<AlanBell> night all o/
<pleia2> it's ok as long as it's a respectful murder
<jono> pleia2, lol
<jono> "JORGE I RESPECT YOU FOR YOUR WORK AND MUSICAL TASTES.....ARGHHHHHH!" *stab*
<highvoltage> you respect him for his musical tastes!? my word that is blunt.
<jono> highvoltage, lol
<doctormo> Respect my eyeballs!
 * czajkowski cranks up the Frames and starts to tackle email 
<popey> hehe, you think we have odd application names...
<popey> http://www.tuaw.com/2010/09/21/tuaw-giveaway-bugger-puts-repeated-reminders-in-your-pocket/
 * popey notes that word has an entirely different meaning in the uk
 * Pendulum giggles
<highvoltage> bugger in uk = snot right?
<czajkowski> lol
<highvoltage> oh wait no that's US I think
<Pendulum> highvoltage: in the US it's booger
<highvoltage> ah
<Pendulum> bugger means something completely different in the UK
<highvoltage> it's almost like 'bastard' right?
<popey> not really
 * popey buys highvoltage a dictionary :)
<popey> and not that stupid websters one :)
<popey> ooo which reminds me of a thing i keep hearing..
<Pendulum> popey: buy him a slang dictionary. it'll be more use in this case ;)
<highvoltage> popey: I looked it up on the urban dictionary
 * highvoltage never knew it had that meaning
<popey> why is it that in the US people say 'ten ecks' for "10x", rather than (as we do) say "ten times" when 10x is really short hand for 10 times the size/power/weight of something else?
<highvoltage> popey: oh that's an easy one
<highvoltage> popey: but it would be mean to tell you
<popey> haha
<maco> <jono> jcastro, not a degree, but I was a journalist for three years  <-- there was space for a zing in there
<highvoltage> maco: how so?
<popey> whats a zing?
<highvoltage> popey: I think it's short for bazinga
<maco> er bazinga is newer than zinger
<maco> and i dont watch tv
<highvoltage> aaah
<maco> before that show came on, people said "ZING!" when they got a good one in
<highvoltage> I know some people who are born in the 70's who say that a lot
<czajkowski> Bazinga! BBT is back this week :D :D
<maco> annnnyyyyywayyyy....  im reading scrollback and before jono said that but after doctormo said he had a degree in journo, i figure someone shouldve said "jono has a degree?"
<highvoltage> czajkowski: \o/
<highvoltage> czajkowski: and House and HIMYM!
<czajkowski> BONES!
<maco> HIMYM?
<maco> no Doctor Who til xmas special :(
<popey> Still none the wiser
<highvoltage> maco: how I met your mother. you can at least watch some TV!
<maco> highvoltage: i dont own one
<maco> though i should borrow some wifi somewhere and watch Warehouse 13 on Hulu
<highvoltage> maco: you don't have friends!?
<maco> though its probably not on there anymore... so i guess i should get the DVDs
<maco> off the internet?
<highvoltage> my flatmate watches lots of Warehouse 13
<doctormo> maco: I'm not so sure he does now
<highvoltage> I'm not really too into it
<maco> doctormo: he got a visa, he must have one...
<maco> ...right?
<doctormo> maco: He probably got a K1 (like me) or K3.
<maco> doctormo: like you = marriage visa? i think he was here quite a while pre-marriage
<doctormo> Intent to marry or I'm already married didn't you know.
<doctormo> Then it'd be business visa of some sort I'd bet.
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-09-22
<duanedesign> my goodness, been a busy channel today
<duanedesign> taking me an hour to read the scrollback :P
<duanedesign> jono: as you move forward with the community review to assess how accessible our community is for newcomers would you please keep the Beginners Team in mind as a vehicle for helping to simplyfy the onboarding experience.
<jono> duanedesign, will do
<jono> :-)
<duanedesign> thank you sir
<cjohnston> doctormo: the other accommodations lists >300 meters.. should that be <1000 ft?
<doctormo> cjohnston: I'm not sure, do you think it needs to be specified? if so, please do add it to the wiki
<cjohnston> I was joking about the feet.. but you said greater than 300 meters... >300
<doctormo> cjohnston: Read it literally, less-than 300 meters
<doctormo> But the sign is the wrong way round
<cjohnston> I know what you meant.. but the > was backwards ;-)
<duanedesign> doctormo: ok got my flight
<duanedesign> doctormo: thanks again for the help
<doctormo> duanedesign: Did you get the $65 too?
<duanedesign> doctormo: not as of earlier today
<doctormo> We're basically waiting on a few people to confirm their plans and I'll move forwards with the accommodation booking.
<duanedesign> ill check in a minute
<doctormo> duanedesign: You know who to email about it :-) I'll leave it in your hands.
 * duanedesign adding his flight info to the wiki
<duanedesign> doctormo: yep. no problem there. I have talked to him a few times. Some issues with his bank in spain :)
<pleia2> so nice to see this coming together, awesome work doctormo :)
<duanedesign> yes i wouldnt even considered going had it not been for doctormos help
<duanedesign> next uds (when  i am not unemployed) i hope to return the karma and help someone else
<doctormo> duanedesign: Ironically you could help me ;-)
<doctormo> Actually I retract, I meant coincidentally.
<duanedesign> doctormo: hello
<duanedesign> doctormo: sorry was on the phone
<doctormo> duanedesign: np
<duanedesign> doctormo: did you still need help with something?
<doctormo> duanedesign: nope
<doctormo> thanks though!
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<popey> lo
<vish> hi
<czajkowski> peeka boo
<AlanBell> o/
<dpm> wow, lots of folk early in the morning :)
 * nigelb waves
<nigelb> ara: awesome site.  qa site now rocks :)
<ara> nigelb, thanks!
<nigelb> is the tracks page on the new uds site broken only for me?
<nigelb> oh, that's all sorts of css broke :/
<nigelb> I wonder if the code is in bzr somewhere...
<nigelb> jcastro: ^^ ?
<duanedesign> morning all
<nigelb> morning duanedesign :)
 * duanedesign waves at nigelb 
<jcastro> dinda: I added my school to your list!
<dinda> jcastro: awesome!
<dinda> jcastro:  I can't get over some of the great work being done by kids and schools
<jcastro> I know
<jcastro> I wish we had the time/resources to do proper .edu work
<dinda> jcastro: I'm trying to make the business case right now :)
<jcastro> \o/
<Pendulum> dinda: yay! :)
<czajkowski> whoo
<czajkowski> D
<czajkowski> dinda: you rock
<dinda> of course, supporting blog posts by community peoples wouldn't hurt ;)
<jcastro> what do I need to point to?
<czajkowski> dinda: heading to the one in limerick next week to do an interview
<Pendulum> dinda: I assume you're in touch with cprofitt?
<dinda> Pendulum: yes but not lately
<dinda> jcastro: good question. . .
<dinda> jcastro:  that wiki list, the edubuntu site, any evidence that this is a growing sector/business area for us and that just in general Ubuntu and education just makes sense
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> I'll wait until tonight, you're on top of planet and I don't want to mess that up yet
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> new edubuntu.org does look pretty awesome
<jcastro> akgraner: yikes, no one has signed up for OW yet except for Mark!
 * jcastro will make that his priority today
<jcastro> dinda/highvoltage: want to do an education thing?
<dinda> jcastro:  yes - what do you mean by 'education thing'?
<jcastro> something education related?
<jcastro> openweek will be more user-focused this time
<jcastro> so maybe a session for students or something?
<dinda> jcastro:  when is OW?
<jcastro> week after release
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<jono> dpm, jcastro, kim0 logging into mumble
<jcastro> One sec!
<kim0> yaay
<jcastro> mic problem!
<jono> hmmm mumble not starting here
<jono> ok skype it is
<czajkowski> it's lashing so hard here, my car alarm was set off!
<jono> jcastro, dpm, kim0 ^
<kim0> niente problemo
<jcastro> all set on skype
<dpm> jono, all set on skype too
<highvoltage> jcastro: I did it the last 2 OW's, there wasn't particularly much interest (either that or we had bad slots both times), so I'm not particularly motivated to do another one
<czajkowski> jcastro: me/loco council could do a session on how to get involved in your Loco ?
<jcastro> czajkowski: sure, snag em up
<czajkowski> jcastro: or how locos can improve by doing some really simple stuff.. like team reports!
<jcastro> highvoltage: that's a  bummer. :(
<jono> one sec guys
<jono> got grabbed
<jcastro> vish: can you snag someone for a bug session?
<jcastro> ScottL: it's been a while since someone talked about Studio, you should grab a slot!
<jcastro> maco: kubuntu sessions welcome!
<czajkowski> jcastro: done
<jcastro> dpm: kim0: translations and cloud stuff wanted! (focus on beginner stuff)
<jcastro> also, try to find new instructors
<jcastro> people must be getting sick of us by now
<popey> Has anyone measured the effectiveness of UOW/UDW? Do we have any goals for it?
<jcastro> ugh, don't get all spatula on me dude
<jcastro> (the teams who do the sessions would know I think)
<popey> :(
<jcastro> I was just messing with you
<popey> :)
<jcastro> I know the bugsquad has gotten volunteers in the past
<jcastro> I casually measure participation
<jcastro> it's usually 300ish people average
<jcastro> topping out at 400ish when mark talks
<jcastro> and can get as low as 250
<jcastro> Not A Metric(tm)
<Pendulum> jcastro: are you basing those off numbers of people in -classroom? and if so are you counting the people who idle in there?
<jcastro> yeah, I basically do /names
<popey> currently 97 people in there with nothing happening
<jcastro> and then it tells me how many people are in there
<popey> (some bots etc)
<jcastro> I said Not a Metric(tm)!
<popey> just sayin
<Pendulum> I'd say about 100 people idling at one time is probably right
<Pendulum> so take 100 off your numbers to get closer to exact ;-)
<popey> NOTE: Not exact!
<Pendulum> popey: yeah, but 100 is a lot to be off by!
<popey> well, yes :)
<popey> hence me asking.
<maco> jcastro: JonTheEchidna is who you want for kubuntu debugging info
<popey> I'm just looking at how much effort goes in, and what sausages come out.
<maco> jcastro: or am i reading your and vish's thing wrong?
<popey> and whether the sausages warrant the effort, and if not, what could be done to improve it
<Pendulum> jcastro: were you guys going to set-up a survey this time around like we used for UUD?
<maco> i cant do OW. i have 2 exams that week thanks to UDS ;-)
<maco> (as in, would have had one, but convinced a prof to let me take early)
<jcastro> Pendulum: we could
<jcastro> but to be honest, UOW is more user-related
<jcastro> so if we spend some time giving people tips on inkscape or whatever then that's fine
<Pendulum> jcastro: I know, but I meant in terms of feedback for what people liked/didn't like
<jcastro> do we really need to measure that?
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> usually I have a feedback session at the end
<Pendulum> (aka, what will get more people to do user week)
<jcastro> should I do a survey instead?
<Pendulum> I think for us a survey worked because it meant it could get done at any point
<jcastro> true dat
<Pendulum> also because they didn't need to ID themselves (which if you have criticism on something can be hard for some people to be IDed when giving the criticism)
<Pendulum> (we did not, however, get responses that were overly negative, which is impressive since most people only fill our surveys when they have something to complain about)
<jcastro> I think most people appreciate the effort given the limitedness of IRC
<czajkowski> can I just say as ticket trackers go RT is god damn awful! #
<cjohnston> yes
<jcastro> ooh
<jcastro> anyone on the beginner team?
<jcastro> that'd be a good session
<duanedesign> hello jcastro
<duanedesign> jcastro: what were you thinking. An overall primer on community entry?
<jcastro> think of it as an opportunity to get new volunteers perhaps?
<jcastro> or what your team does
<jcastro> how people can help
<jcastro> etc.
<duanedesign> yes of course, great idea.
<duanedesign> jcastro: ill have a chat with handler ptag and cprofitt. We'll come up with a great session. :)
<jono> cjohnston, quick q
<jono> what was the wiki page I asked you to work on for the community info?
<cjohnston> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityContributePages
<cjohnston> ?
<cjohnston> Ubuntu community rocks.. A user from belgium is visiting Florida, but his friend had to cancel at the last minute.. He jumped into the Florida channel, and is making plans with people to do stuff while he is here
<jcastro> that is awesome
<maco> my attempt at doing that in #ubuntu-uk a couple years ago failed
<cjohnston> :-/
<czajkowski> pleia2: is coming to the Irish release party
<cjohnston> huh?!
<cjohnston> You wanna fly me too czajkowski ?
<popey> maco: doing what?
<czajkowski> we've had randomers just mail us and come along to the pub and meet them
<maco> popey: finding people to hang out with
<popey> Hmm
<popey> not surprised tbh
<czajkowski> maco: just depends tbh, if there is someone free and in the area.
<popey> We're british after all
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> maco: see you clearly went too far had you stopped off in Ireland we'd have met you
<akgraner> jcastro, eek!
<akgraner> I'll work on that tomorrow - writing up a Reminder about App Dev Week right now
<jcastro> no worries
<jcastro> I'll have it mostly filled today hopefully
<jcastro> see how quiet everyone is? they don't want to get voluntold. :p
<jcastro> akgraner: I am trying to get new instructors
<jcastro> so no, you can't sign up
<jcastro> :p
<akgraner> :p
<akgraner> I wasn't going to this time - I was just going to go nudge a few people and write some blog posts about it ...:-P
<akgraner> I love that word "Voluntold"
<vish> oh! UOW!
<vish> jcastro: i think i got one person willing to take a slot ! :)
<jcastro> vish: yeah!
<jcastro> vish: just have him grab whatever slot
 * popey wonders if http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-n/track/application_developers/ is supposed to give me python errors
<vish> popey: is GMT now at UTC+1 or is it -1 ?
<popey> neither
<popey> UK is on BST, not GMT
<popey> BST is GMT+1
<popey> and GMT roughly is the same as UTC
<popey> so right now the UK is UTC+1
<vish> ah!
<vish> thx
<paultag> DavidLevin, deja-vu :)
<DavidLevin> paultag: and again hello
<jcastro> paultag: user-level courses wanted! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<paultag> jcastro, I'll see what I can do :)
<jcastro> paultag: ask around would ya?
<paultag> jcastro, planning on it :)
<jcastro> I'm sure jacob could do something awesome for example
<paultag> jcastro, Yeah, I'll also post it to the UBT, see if anyone wants to do some stuff
<jcastro> special love for whoever does an inkscape class
<jcastro> because that's awesome
<Pendulum> jcastro: maybe poke doctormo about that?
<akgraner> jcastro, +1 on an inkscape class!
<doctormo> Pendulum: What leve lof inkscape class do you think?
<Pendulum> jcastro: I think that question is meant for you
<akgraner> doctormo, novice - I need to learn more stuff :-) (totally selfish request there)
<doctormo> akgraner: How did the UDS semi-session pan out for you?
<akgraner> good but I need some more pointers
<akgraner> at least that was enough to get me started
<vish> jcastro: try getting mairin to do it... ;)
<akgraner> but in a hurry I still use GIMP more often than inkscape
<vish> doctormo: seen mizmo's blog about those inkspace clases?
<akgraner> and I know inkscape would be better for most of the things I am wanting to do (fliers, cards, certificates etc)
<doctormo> akgraner: Where you at UDS?
 * doctormo thought you were
<akgraner> I was...:-P
<akgraner> and I am able to do some simple stuff... but I need some refreshers and more pointers
<vish> akgraner: this is a nice series : http://mairin.wordpress.com/2010/01/08/inkscape-class-day-1/
<jcastro> doctormo: openweek is the week after release, so I'm shooting for classes that are like "ok, I've got a shiny new OS, now what can I DO with it?"
<vish> i havent gone through all the the
<vish> all the days though..
<akgraner> vish thanks!
<vish> np..
<akgraner> I absolutely *hated* inkscape before doctormo gave us a quick 15-20 minute tutorial at uds
<pleia2> me too
<AlanBell> me three (although I didn't get to the doctormo masterclass)
<AlanBell> it just needs that little bit of hand holding to get started
<AlanBell> although doing freehand art stuff with it is still another world to me
<akgraner> AlanBell, I am not even ready to think about freehand art  - I do well to make a stick figure look right  O.o
<AlanBell> I couldn't do a stick figure
<doctormo> AlanBell: Did you go to school?
<doctormo> AlanBell: Because most kids at school learn to draw up to the age of 8-10 and then stop because of peer and self-presure.
<AlanBell> I was rubbish at art
<AlanBell> I could do technical drawing, isometric 3d stuff
<doctormo> Then mental block is easy to understand, we're not born skilled at drawing, no one is. It's persistence and an ability to be complacent about how rubbish our drawings are.
<doctormo> Accepting and continuing to draw :-) that's the plan.
<vish> can someone answer the question on -meeting ?
<vish> akgraner / czajkowski / jcastro ^?
<akgraner> vish, just did
<vish> thx .. :)
<paultag> heyya akgraner
<akgraner> paultag, hey!
<paultag> akgraner, hows life?
<akgraner> paultag, getting better daily :-)
<paultag> :D
<akgraner> paultag, thanks to the talk I gave at OLF and the emails I have gotten sense I am working on a From Burnout to Balance series  - still nervous about talking about it all so publicly but it should be good
<paultag> akgraner, if you want to use me as an example that's 100% fine, I have no problem with talking about that kind of stuff
<paultag> akgraner, ( only if that will help )
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> The feedback has been awesome!! Thanks for helping with the talk...
<paultag> akgraner, I did nothing! Just gave out free stuff ( what I do best, really )
<akgraner> and took pics and gave moral support!
<paultag> :)
<akgraner> cough jcastro cough ... missed the talk :-P
<jcastro> BARK BARK sorry amber BARK BARK
<akgraner> I was just teasing you!
<akgraner> :-P
<akgraner> well gotta finish these posts bbiab :-)
<sense> good evening
<duanedesign> good evening
<czajkowski> jono: still on for later?
<czajkowski> dinda: is it ok to edit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Education/UbuntuSchools  learning hub is Limerick not Dublin
<jcastro> hi sense
<sense> hi jcastro!
<jcastro> hey sense, are you on the deluge app indicators?
<jcastro> because I have karl standing by but didn't want to step on your toes
<maco> czajkowski: is a wiki. is what its for!
<sense> jcastro: I haven't given it much attention lately, so if Karl is ready to work on it, I have no objections. I'm right in the middle of moving to a different place and preparing a university application, so my time is limited.
<sense> jcastro: You still have the links to the bugs and branches concering the Deluge AppInd?
<jcastro> sec
<czajkowski> maco: was asking in case she knew of another one other then the one in Limerick :)
<czajkowski> maco: there is usually method to my crazyness :)
<sense> Is Ustream down? I cannot view the page of Jono's show.
<doctormo> Does anyone know much about qemu? I can't seem to ssh into my emulated server :-( unlike VirtualBox which can get an IP from my Eth network.
<popey> yes
<popey> how did you start qemu? what networking options?
<popey> if nothing then qemu starts firewalled/natted off from your network with a 10.x.x.x address internally
<dinda> czajkowski: yes, please feel free to edit wiki
<popey> you have to explicitly tell it if you want to open a port to 22 on the box or if you want to make it publicly accessible on your lan dinda
<popey> er doctormo
<popey> sorry dinda :)
<vish> highvoltage: could you reply to the mail on -artwork? something hinting at "yeah we are thinking about a direction, we'd let you know"  so that it is more clearer to everyone that you guys are on board ;)
<doctormo> popey: I see, I've been reading some guides, it seems like I need to set up a tum/tap networking bridge which doesn't look like it's supported by NetworkManager
<dinda> popey:  np
<doctormo> Which would mean ripping out ubuntu infrastructure :-(
<popey> doctormo: that used to be the case, but I don't think you need to do that anymore
<doctormo> So using qemulator
<dinda> doctormo: I have friend selling a whole set of "how to draw manga" books, like 13 or so, if you know someone who might be interested
<doctormo> dinda: Where abouts are they based?
<popey> is there a specific reason for choosing qemu doctormo ?
<paultag> hey nigelb, I got some voodoo working :)
<dinda> doctormo: seattle/portland - let me check
<doctormo> popey: dog-fooding FOSS stuff.
<popey> does the machine have vt extensions doctormo ?
<dinda> doctormo: Eugene, OR
<jcastro> <-- caffeine refill bbi 10minutes
<highvoltage> vish: will do! I'm in the middle of a bunch of kernel updates for clients so I'll do it a bit later today, but if I forget feel free to pest :)
<vish> sure.. ;)
<popey> doctormo: personally I'd use virtualbox or kvm rather than qemu, both of which are FOSS
<doctormo> popey: I think I've learned enough about qemu, I'll move back to VB
<popey> :)
<doctormo> dinda: Is facebook down? I'm getting a timeout
<popey> wfm
<dinda> doctormo: fine here too
<dinda> maco:  question about one of your flickr photos
<maco> dinda: aye?
<dinda> maco:  http://www.flickr.com/photos/maco_nix/3472747840/
<dinda> maco:  did he ever get membership?
<maco> dinda: yes. he's now a motu and a DD
<dinda> maco:  wow, he looks really young
<paultag> doctormo, I'm getting a timeout too
<doctormo> dinda: Can you screenshot and send to me?
<maco> he just turned 17 2 months ago, so i guess he was 15 or so at the time? maybe 14?
<maco> 2008, so 15
<sense> He's about my age!
<dinda> maco:  wondering if he and you would mind if we used that pic as part of some promotional material for ubuntu in education
<vish> sense: yea.. you are young too ;)
<maco> dinda: i dont mind
 * dinda is trying to find good pics to show ubuntu being used in schools, by kids
<maco> he's afk right now (probably in class) tu-motuht
<maco> wahh
<doctormo> dinda: Do you have any pics from the MA school?
<maco> he's afk right now (probably in class) but you can catch him on #ubuntu-motu later tonight
<doctormo> Mark Shuttleworth visited that school and I bet there are pics
<dinda> doctormo: nope, would love them
<doctormo> dinda: I don't have any, but I'm sure they exist.
<dinda> doctormo: I saw reference to that visit in the forums but no links to photos. will ask around
<doctormo> dinda: http://baronselva.edublogs.org/files/2007/11/img_1489.jpg
<dinda> doctormo: thanks, contacted the blog author to see about the license
<doctormo> popey, pleia2: I'm building a version of librsvg for servers, so it can be used with gnome, gtk deps. What should I call it and should I attempt to get it into debian somehow?
<popey> doctormo: "NotPornViewOhNoCertainlyNot"
<pleia2> doctormo: assuming the gtk deps are ok with debian, you should absolutely attempt to get it there too
<doctormo> without*
<popey> +1
<doctormo> currently it has gnome and gtk deps, but I'm removing them.
<pleia2> oh, gotcha
<pleia2> maybe librsvg-nogtk ?
<doctormo> It's only because it has a gnome theme engine and a tool in librsvg2-bin which is gtk based. There is no reason for it otherwise.
<pleia2> like libgpod4 and libgpod4-nogtk
<jcastro> hey popey
<jcastro> have you checked oneconf lately?
<popey> nope
<popey> not tried it at all actually
<jcastro> nor me
<czajkowski> popey: skype or mumble
<popey> czajkowski: need to reboot, will use skype
<popey> brb
<popey> bah, installing skype czajkowski
<czajkowski> hehe
<czajkowski> poor popey
<maco> doctormo: mark with hair!
<AlanBell> just a rounding error by your standards though
<maco> hahaha
<sense> I'm off, good night everyone! Don't go to bed too late, sleep well and don't forget to turn on your alarm clocks!
<doctormo> I failed to extract gtk from librsvg :-( It's just too ingrained. This is my problem with the gnome project, they produce libs which are fantastically useful but with needless dependancies. installing librsvg for instance needs hicolour icons, avahi and libgtk-bin for some unknown reasons.
<jono> czajkowski, can we do our call in 5mins or so?
<czajkowski> sure
<czajkowski> just buzz when ready
<jono> czajkowski, just wrapping something
<czajkowski> jono: no bother , you've mail to go wit it
<jono> cheers
<ScottL> jcastro, i would be willing to do that, i will need to coordinate the time with family though
<ScottL> jcastro, i'll look at the schedule tonight
<jcastro> ScottL: think of it as a recruiting opportunity. :D
<ScottL> jcastro, :)
<nhandler> jcastro: I would need to talk to the rest of the classroom people (we have a meeting tonight), but do you think a session about giving classroom sessions would be helpful? I haven't checked, but I don't think we have had one for a while (if at all). It would also be a chance to remind people about the tools/resources that they have available
<jcastro> nhandler: maybe as an individual session prior to openweek?
<jcastro> to prep people?
<jcastro> I think that would be great
<nhandler> jcastro: Great. And do you know who is going to be doing the daily summary blog posts? It would be great to have them posted on ubuntuclassroom.wordpress.com with our other classroom stuff
<jcastro> not sure
<jcastro> probably me or akgraner
<nhandler> jcastro: When you guys figure that out, poke someone in #ubuntu-classroom-backstage so we can make sure you are able to post to that blog
<ScottL> jcastro, if you ever need to get a hold of me quicker than i responded today anyone call look for 'scott-work', atta be me :)
 * cjohnston notes to bug scott-work
<cjohnston> ;-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-09-23
<ScottL> cjohnston, lol
<cjohnston> ;-)
 * cjohnston isn't even really sure who ScottL is or what he does.. just sounds like fun
 * nigelb notes today in calender.
<nigelb> Today is the rarest  of rare days when <10 people in my FB are online :p
<nigelb> jcastro: oh, did you notice the css on the tracks page was slightly broken?
<nigelb> (the uds site)
<ScottL> cjohnston, i am currently the ubuntu studio project lead :)
<cjohnston> sweet
<ScottL> nobody else seemed to want to do it, so i accepted the responsibility
<cjohnston> gotcha
<ScottL> i've learned gads about many things ubuntu :P
 * cjohnston needs to learn more things about ubuntu
<cjohnston> lol
<doctormo> ScottL: You're a hero
<ScottL> lol doctormo, i'm not sure if you're being funny or serious
<JanC> ScottL: if your work on "Ubuntu Studio" benefits Ubuntu proper, you are a hero, period  ;)
<doctormo> ScottL: Dead serious, you saw an opertunity to make things better and took it by taking responsibility.
<ScottL> thank you JanC and doctormo  :)
<kim0> morning folks
<dpm> hey kim0, good morning!
<dpm> morning #community
<kim0> o/
<duanedesign> morning all
<czajkowski> aloha folks
<nigelb> ~0~
<nigelb> duanedesign: poke?
<dpm> good morning duanedesign, czajkowski and nigelb!
<duanedesign> nigelb: emon
<nigelb> morning dpm
<vish> duanedesign: "emon"  like EBook ,  Emorn? ;)
<popey> morning all
<duanedesign> vish: pokemon
<duanedesign> poke....emon
<vish> oh! lol!
<duanedesign> :P
<JFo> \o/
<popey> drat! Wanted to speak to jfo
<czajkowski> dinda: highvoltage http://www.slideshare.net/rgardler/2009-04-03-portsmouth-rsc-oss-in-uk-fe
<vish> whoaa! thats a huge head! popey :D
<vish> heh, scary too, scrolling the blog in liferea and suddenly confronted by a giant popey ;)
<popey> :(
<vish> popey: just kidding.. ;) just that the pic was too zoomed in :)
<nigelb> my blogpost today morning was full of fail :(
<jono> kim0, our call today, was that to review the strategy?
 * jono is having a brain fart
<jono> hey everyone
<nigelb> heya jono :)
<Pendulum> hi jono
<dpm> morning jono
<jono> hey nigelb, Pendulum, dpm
<nigelb> jono: you got a minute?
<jono> nigelb, sure
<nigelb> will PM :)
<jussi> Good Morning jono!
<jono> howdy jussi
<jono> you are really streaming you wedding?
<jussi> jono: yup, if it all works of course....
<jcastro> I swear to god jussi, if you're on irc at all this weekend I will get someone to ban you
<jussi> jcastro: hahahaha
<jono> jussi, awesome idea!
<Pendulum> jcastro: good idea!
<nigelb> jcastro: I'm all with that
<Pendulum> jussi: so which day exactly is the wedding? (I've seen time, but not date)
<nigelb> jcastro: Lets bribe nhandler or Pici to do that.
<jussi> Pendulum: sat
<nigelb> jcastro: s/ban/k-line
<jussi> nigelb: saudly I have access, so you would need a staffer.
<nigelb> jussi: nhandler is staffer
 * jussi is just making pavlova for the wedding
<Pendulum> jussi: I'm sure it would not be hard to find a staffer willing to assist :P
<nigelb> or, czajkowski do you know a staffer who could k-line somone till he's married ? ;)
<jussi> Pendulum: lol
<Pendulum> nigelb: don't worry, I can think of quite a few who could be asked if necessary
<nigelb> jussi: So, consider your notice served :p
<Pendulum> jussi: isn't it nice to know we care? :P
<nigelb> haha, exactly!
<jussi> meh
 * Pendulum hugs jussi 
<czajkowski> hah
<nigelb> All in favor say aye!
<nigelb> aye \o/
<nigelb> ok, going home.  Back later.
<sense> good afternoon
<dpm> hey sense
<sense> hi dpm
<akgraner> jcastro, we just lost a session for Tuesday for app dev week :-( the 1800 hour slot.. So if you know of anyone who can fill send them my way..
<jcastro> ok
<Technoviking> morning all
<czajkowski> Technoviking: howdy
<dpm> ok, time to call it a day, have an awesome rest of the day everybody!
<highvoltage> popey: sheesh @ your co-workers
<popey> :)
<popey> i get it a lot
<popey> just not recently
<Technoviking> axe-murder nah, creepy stalker eyes maybe. Maybe he hates Elvis
<highvoltage> I would never tell someone who has axe murdering eyes that they have axe murdering eyes... what if they turn out to be an axe murderer!?
<vish> lol!
<jcastro> wow, 2pm. I guess now would be a good time to take lunch
<Technoviking> think it is time for some BBQ for lunch, ribs or some brisket
<Technoviking> omomomom!!!
<highvoltage> Technoviking: I'd recommend that, since tomorrow is national bbq day in south africa :)
<highvoltage> (and I'm going to practice it even though in canada currently)
<jcastro> highvoltage: how does one do that? with vuvuzelas?
<highvoltage> jcastro: lol. if you want your neighbours to hate you!
 * czajkowski has a day of interviews in microsoft tomorrow to promote open source
<sense> Go czajkowski!
<jcastro> <-- EOD
<paultag> ^D
<jono> Technoviking, ping?
<doctormo> Not much going on today?
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-09-24
<doctormo> jono: Should I start filling out this report or wait for an email?
<jono> doctormo, feel free to begin
<jono> thanks!
 * doctormo has sent out the requests for information and will begin.
<doctormo> OK that's a wrap for today, first draft of the art report and messages sent out to various communities about feedback.
<czajkowski> aloha
<nigelb> czajkowski: you're an early bird today :)
<nigelb> good morning!
<czajkowski> nigelb: aye i need to go to kilkenny today and from there to dublin
<czajkowski> so lots of driving
<nigelb> czajkowski: Have a good day then!
<czajkowski> ohh new bones is out :D
<doctormo> czajkowski: Would have thought the train would be easier?
<doctormo> Not sure how Ireland compares to England with trains though.
<czajkowski> doctormo: not really an option i need to collect items go to places and then out to my sisters
<czajkowski> would be far too expensive and time consuming via train
<czajkowski> right i'm off
<doctormo> bye!
<duanedesign> hello all
<doctormo> hey duanedesign
<duanedesign> hello doctormo. did you get my msg?
<doctormo> duanedesign: which one?
<duanedesign> doctormo: probably about 12hrs ago. about uds.
<doctormo> duanedesign: I dont _think_ so
<kim0> good morning fellas
<dpm> goood Friday morning everyone!
<duanedesign> aha, it is friday :)
<duanedesign> \o/
<dpm> good morning again, everyone!
<dpm> (IRC seems to be a bit flaky here today)
<duanedesign> dpm: here too
 * duanedesign seems to remember receiving a global notice about a server going down for emergency maintenance
<dpm> morning duanedesign :)
<nigelb> ugh @ bug 605577
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 605577 in yelp (Ubuntu) (and 4 other projects) "Help contents title bar shows cubes with numbers instead of a proper title (affects: 126) (dups: 65) (heat: 826)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605577
<duanedesign> hello nigelb
<AlanBell> nigelb: caused by the British trying to take over the world by the look of it
<AlanBell> actually no, George Bernard Shaw was Irish
<vish> dpm: your fav bug ^ ;)
 * AlanBell files bug 646651
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 646651 in ubuntu-font-family "Include Shavian Alphabet Glyphs (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/646651
<doctormo> morning nigelb, vish and AlanBell
<doctormo> On one side it has mustard and on the other hp, but it's sausage all the way through. It is, BREAKfast sandwich! here to relieve the bordem of the day.
<Pendulum> doctormo: you are far too excited about breakfast
<nigelb> food, I could use some.
 * nigelb waves to penny :)
<doctormo> Pendulum: When your day is as mine, you relish every meal.
<nigelb> jcastro: POKE.  PING.
<doctormo> Pendulum: I'm spending _weeks_ getting this apartment ship-shape and bristol fashion... so.. many... yarn.. balls.
<dpm> \o/ back on Freenode!
<nigelb> dpm: wait, where were you then? Canonical IRC?
<nigelb> Ah, today Freenode has some urgent repair stuff
<dpm> nigelb, I could only get into the canonical servers, gimp.net, oftc and the others. Yeah, duanedesign mentioned it this morning
<nigelb> dpm: we should have a backup on oftc :p
<nigelb> We do have the #debian-ubuntu there though ;)
<dpm> ah, I'm on only a couple of debian channels there, let me add that one :)
<Pendulum> doctormo: fun :P
<akgraner> jcastro, do you know what Stephen Kelly irc nick is I can't seem to find them in Launchpad :-/  Also who is going to give the telepathy session it's still listed as TBD
<akgraner> jcastro, all current sessions for App Dev Week are listed on the classroom calendar - and there is a block on the Fridge Calendar as well
<doctormo> akgraner: When is the App Dev Week?
<akgraner> next week
<akgraner> you'll see a reminder on the planet and fridge in about an hour
 * AlanBell considers himself duely reminded
<akgraner> if I scheduled the post correctly - :-)  if not I'll post it manually
<nigelb> yay 5 back-to-back foosball victories!
<akgraner> also all instructors will get an email from me
<vish> jcastro: i think bilal will be giving a session too for UOW ! akgraner helped.. :)
<akgraner> vish, yep scheduling it now
<akgraner> hmmm - I marked myself as back but it's not showing me as back
<akgraner> weird
<akgraner> it's on the schedule now :-)
<jcastro> akgraner: yeah the telepathy one might be TBD until we start
<jcastro> thanks for your work on that!
<akgraner> you're welcome
<nigelb> JFo: where in the world are you?
 * nigelb curious about "getting here was eventfull enough"
 * AlanBell thinks JFo is to the east of nigelb 
 * nigelb suspects that too.
 * nigelb is trying to figure how easterly.
<scott-work> hello everyone :)
<AlanBell> there is a canonical OEM enablement thingie in Taipei
<nigelb> Aha, could be.
<duanedesign> nigelb: is it 7:50 pm where you are?
<JFo> nigelb, Taiwan
<nigelb> duanedesign: yep
<nigelb> JFo: aaaaah
<duanedesign> :)
<JFo> Ubuntu Hardware Summit was today
<JFo> great time
<duanedesign> nigelb: i use FoxClocks to keep track of time in everyones locale
<nigelb> JFo: ooooh, that's great to know!
<nigelb> duanedesign: heh, me too!
 * JFo is soooo tired now :-/
<nigelb> JFo: was there great partcipation from hardware vendors?
<JFo> nigelb, we had about 200 people there
<nigelb> JFo: WOW
<JFo> yeah, great talks all around
<duanedesign> thats good :)
<JFo> Colin King's was my favorite... Dustin's was also great
<nigelb> today's xkcd rocks
<JFo> well, I'm off to bed. Car pick up is at 6AM
<JFo> ciao
<nigelb> jcastro: POKE  again :)
 * nigelb writes script to poke him every 30 minutes
<jcastro> wut
<nigelb> jcastro: ah, the UDS tracks page could use some css love
<nigelb> daviey asked me to talk to you
<jcastro> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-n/
<jcastro> working on it now
<nigelb> jcastro: no, the uds.ubuntu.com/tracks page is what I'm talking about
<nigelb> it isn't on LP :(
<jcastro> what do you mean not on lp?
<nigelb> jcastro: it is?
<nigelb> where?
<jcastro> I don't understand the question
<jcastro> oh, you want to modify the CSS for that page?
<nigelb> jcastro: http://uds.ubuntu.com/tracks/ the css is broken, how can I help fix it?
<czajkowski> aloha
<jcastro> I am not sure, we're using whatever wordpress template we got from somewhere
<jcastro> jono would know, he set that up but I am running it
<nigelb> if you can give me the code, I'll fix it for ya
<jcastro> I will ask him
<jcastro> I have wp admin privs
<jcastro> is that enough?
<nigelb> nope, need ftp access I think
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> I dunno anything about that, I will ask
<jcastro> I think we have one theme for all ubuntu wp instances?
<AlanBell> wp-admin might be enough
<nigelb> AlanBell: yeah? /me doesn't do wordpress that much
<jcastro> oh
<AlanBell> if the user wp is running under (www-data probably) has write access to the theme files then they can be poked about with in the integrated theme editor
<jcastro> i think I found it
<jcastro> yep
<nigelb> oh yay
<jcastro> it appears to be the Loco light theme
<jcastro> http://launchpad.net/wordpress-loco
<nigelb> but this particular sytle seems to be applied inline
<jcastro> is the URL in the theme
<nigelb> I suspect hardcoding
<jcastro> ah
<nigelb> AlanBell: thoughts?
<jcastro> it's using div loco-columns
<nigelb> jcastro: yes, but style is inline, do you see it applied inline?
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> it's just some h3's and ul''s
<nigelb> can you give me access to view content or something for 10 mins?
<nigelb> (or copy paste the html source someplace for me?)
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/499756/
<jcastro> that's all it is
 * nigelb facepalms
<nigelb> where is that inline style coming from :(
<nigelb> jcastro: do you have some time to play around with it?
<AlanBell> oh, I see, the grey loco-columns box should contain the li bits
<nigelb> AlanBell: its supposed to contain all the bits? I thought only the headings
<AlanBell> that might be a bit tricky to arrange
<nigelb> AlanBell: a bit of hard-coding needed
<AlanBell> um, quick fix that won't break other stuff that uses the loco-columns class would be to add an inline style with a height declaration
<nigelb> and also set height for h3
<AlanBell> so something like <div class="loco-columns" style="height:15em;">
<nigelb> wow, how did you get the em's right? :)
<AlanBell> firebug ftw
<nigelb> haha, I calculated 45px
<jono> hey all
<nigelb> heya jono
<jono> jcastro, I forgot to mention, I am not going to be able to make the UDS planning call as I am on holiday today recording solos
<jono> hey nigelb
<nigelb> we're trying to break....er fix I uds site :p
<jcastro> what UDS planning call?
<scott-work> 'ello jono
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> jcastro: I like that :p
<jono> jcastro, 9am Pac
<jcastro> oh nm, I see it
<jcastro> sigh
<jcastro> ok
<jono> jcastro, whats wrong?
<jono> why the sigh?
<jcastro> nothing, this stupid SQL
<jcastro> I think we got it sorted
<jono> what SQL?
<jcastro> to make summit work
<nigelb> AlanBell: the effect I thought was: http://imagebin.org/115502
<jcastro> to add the time slots, etc.
<jcastro> I think it's almost ready though
<jono> jcastro, ok thanks
<jcastro> the "sigh" is because I hate computers today
<jono> jcastro, ahhh ok
<jcastro> (more than normal)
<jono> so long as everything is OK
<jcastro> we'll find out on monday when summit is a molten slag! Mwahahahaha
<jcastro> with that note, some caffeine for me
<AlanBell> nigelb: ah, I see. I try not to use pixel heights when it is supposed to line up with the height of a font, I think ems scale with the font
<nigelb> AlanBell: let me try to use em to get that effect
<nigelb> AlanBell: 4em for the style and 3 em for the h3 seems to work okay.
<nigelb> jcastro: so, I got a fix for you.
<AlanBell> agreed, but will that break h3 anywhere else?
<scott-work> jcastro: tonight i will talk with my wife about taking a slot for ubuntu studio in open week,  i need to make sure i can block out the time and there are no other plans
<nigelb> AlanBell: should override css on that page
<jcastro> no worries
<jcastro> scott-work: anyone from your project can do it
<jcastro> it doesn't have to be YOU per se
<AlanBell> nigelb: ok, that sounds safe
<jcastro> nigelb: pastebin it somewhere
<nigelb> jcastro: will do
<jcastro> nigelb: be back in 8 minutes, then I'll post it
<nigelb> jcastro: awesome, thanks :)
<nigelb> jcastro: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/499766/
<nigelb> AlanBell: ^^ does that sound right?
<AlanBell> do both in the style block
<nigelb> jcastro: the div thing, you'll have to do twice
<nigelb> ohh, I didn't know that
<AlanBell> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/499767/
<nigelb> AlanBell: ah, that
<nigelb> jcastro: ^^ AlanBell's solution is much better, just put that style on top :)
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> trying it now
<nigelb> \o/
<jcastro> ok how's that?
<nigelb> beautiful
 * nigelb has tears in eyes
<nigelb> ok, not really.  But you get what I mean :p
<jcastro> the sweet taste of victory!
<nigelb> oh YES!
<Technoviking> jono: belated pong, what is up
<nigelb> ok, off for the day
<nigelb> g'nite :)
<AlanBell> yay
<dpm> bye nigelb, have a great weekend!
<nigelb> dpm: thanks, you too!
 * nigelb hugs AlanBell 
<nigelb> Team work ftw!
 * AlanBell hugs nigelb 
 * AlanBell tried to tab complete hu<tab>
<nigelb> haha
<jono> Technoviking, ahhh hey
<jono> Technoviking, see http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/09/23/taking-a-step-back-with-fresh-eyes/
<jono> want to do the report for Support?
<Technoviking> jono: sure
<jono> thanks Technoviking!
<Technoviking> no problem
<jcastro> hey mike
<Technoviking> jcastro: sup
<jcastro> who's been working on the theme for the forums?
<Technoviking> jcastro: me
<czajkowski> what is gerry cars irc nick ?
<jcastro> has someone from design been helping you?
<Technoviking> Inayail give me some resources.
<jcastro> who?
<Technoviking> We probably will not change the theme till we upgrade to vB4, the theme engine between the two version is vastly different
<jcastro> that was my guess
<jcastro> Technoviking: I gave up and joined the signature crowd
<czajkowski> i mailed ivanka re the LD and she got someone to look at it and give us some feedback
<jcastro> when in rome!
<Technoviking> Inayali Leon
<czajkowski> now we have more bugs :)
<czajkowski> jcastro: whats gerry carrs irc nick ?
<jcastro> czajkowski: he's usually gerry
<czajkowski> jcastro: thank you my dear
<jcastro> Technoviking: heh, I've not heard of her until just now
<Technoviking> jcastro: I apoligize for that discussion, the forums folk were far to rude.
<jcastro> it's ok, I've been on the forums for 6 years, I can handle them
<Technoviking> LP needs a system to flag comments as approicate
<jcastro> I just ignore them
<Technoviking> Of Mad Dog always says never make technical solution for human problems:)
<Technoviking> jcastro: get the new Distrubed album
<jcastro> I heard the single
<jcastro> I haven't decided yet
<Technoviking> Alex wanted it, so I listen to the whole album to see if it was safe for a teenager:) I enjoyed it
<jcastro> I've liked their last 2
<jcastro> I've been stuck on sara bareilles' new album though
<jcastro> ugh, 14 bucks, dang 7 digital
<jcastro> 9 bucks on amazon
<jcastro> why does supporting Aq always cost me more money?
<Technoviking> jcastro: Alex ask me to help him download some Bob Marley last week, In the era of Bieber, I was so proud
<jcastro> wow
<jcastro> they really fixed the speed of ubuntuone
<jcastro> that was fast
<duanedesign> jcastro: they have
<duanedesign> jcastro: while on the topic. Have you noticed the changing metadata triggering a redownload bug in awhile, or specifically on Maverick?
<jcastro> dunno, I have no clue what my U1 clients are doing at any given time
<duanedesign> jcastro: have you seen magicicada? It is a GUI for the syncdaemon. Shows a lot more info
<duanedesign> but the lack of feedback is one of the most common issues users have
<jcastro> yeah I just haven't used it yet
<jcastro> I am aware it exists
<duanedesign> im anxiously awaiting couch replication to be turned back on.
<duanedesign> I really want to test OneConf and get back to working on Stipple
<jcastro> tsimpson: http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/remote/
<jcastro> I got the room list
<jcastro> I doubt we'll use that many
<jcastro> but I figure it's easier to remove them than add them last minute
<jcastro> heh
<Pendulum> jcastro: wow is that going to be confusing :-/
<jcastro> yeah
 * tsimpson bookmarks
<AlanBell> jcastro: what is the plenary room?
<AlanBell> oh, just -uds I guess?
<AlanBell> just hope icecast is going to be all set in time for http://ubingo.libertus.co.uk
<Pendulum> I hope the plenary stream works!
 * Pendulum is not counting chickens before they hatch
 * AlanBell goes to check for eggs and count chickens
<jcastro> Pendulum: it won't be that many rooms
<jcastro> they just haven't decided which are ours and which are linaros
<jcastro> so I figure add them all now
<jcastro> easier to delete later than add them a week before
<Pendulum> jcastro: yeah, definitely. it's more the fact that most of them are the same base name with the number after them
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I am kind of hoping for just like boinaire 1-8
<jcastro> that way we can just use numbers and not care about the name
<Pendulum> heh
<Pendulum> oh, can I PM you about something?
<Pendulum> jcastro: ^^
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> I am stepping out for 5, so just pm and I'll respnd when I get back
<Pendulum> okay :) I need to head out shortly myself, but just leave a message :)
<jcastro> anyone got a smartphone?
<jcastro> http://qrcode.kaywa.com/img.php?s=8&d=http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-n
<jcastro> test that please!
<jcastro> akgraner: that calendar looks jawesome
<akgraner> thanks! I tried to make sure it was all in place :-)
<akgraner> you and jono should have an email that was just sent to all the session leads
<jcastro> I saw
<akgraner> there are a few people I don't have email address for or couldn't find an LP page for
<akgraner> I'll email you so you can forward it to them if you don't mind
<AlanBell> akgraner: what level of lernid use are we going for?
<akgraner> AlanBell, we aren't pushing lernid this time
<AlanBell> ok, does that mean don't do slides?
<akgraner> if people are familiar with it we are going to make sure it is available
<akgraner> you can if you want - lernid will be available
<akgraner> but I was told since it is not maintained then not to tell people to use it - if they already know about it and want to use it to let people know it will be available
<AlanBell> lernid is not maintained?
<akgraner> That's what I was just told by nigelb
<akgraner> well earlier today - I missed the classroom meeting on Wednesday where it was discussed
<akgraner> so they wanted me to know not to push lernid this time :-/
<duanedesign> jcastro: qrcode works :)
<duanedesign> AlanBell: i know [n]handler was working on a Lernid bug. He is , self admittingly, not a Python developer so i imagine they are in need of some python peeps to show the package some attention
<doctormo> duanedesign: Any specific bugs need help with?
<duanedesign> doctormo: i was just trying to figure that out :)
<doctormo> duanedesign: I will fix one python bug for you :-)
<duanedesign> doctormo: i just started a new project. I read the post on the Planet about 'password cards'. The author mentioned it was not open source. So I thought I would make one
<duanedesign> doctormo: i pinged nathan to find out about lernid. I know one bug he was working on was bug 533279
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 533279 in lernid (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Remove need for .lernid configuration files (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/533279
<doctormo> duanedesign: If he's working on it already what should I do?
<Pendulum> AlanBell: no one has heard from the maintainer for lernid in months so, yes, it's pretty much unmaintained now
<AlanBell> must . . . not . . . volunteer
<doctormo> AlanBell: lol, it's a controversial bug IMO. Not only is it really 4 bugs rolled into one, but it's swapping out a flat file with fields for proprietary online services. (yea ok ical can be served from anything, but we're using google calendar for this.) Real solution: steal some loco directory code and make a _very_ simple single use form website which can add events which generate the lernid confs and the icals.
<AlanBell> doctormo: yeah, first bug filed against lernid, by me
<doctormo> Actually it's so small I'd be willing to use it as an example to teach some aspiring person how to make django/python websites. It's technical mostly copy and paste anyway.
<doctormo> Forget front facing, we'll just use the django admin interface, which kills all css and html requirements. Next use existing code, 4) profit!
<jcastro> anyone know what's up with fullcircle's feed on planet?
<jcastro> good idea getting them on there (whoevers it was)
<akgraner> ok I'm outta here for this evening - gotta go play band mom :-) Have a good weekend y'all!
<doctormo> akgraner: Thanks for the updates and the hard work
<doctormo> wow 5pm already, day just went zooming past
<doctormo> Where is everyone btw?
<cjohnston> doctormo: im here
<doctormo> cjohnston: How are you?
<cjohnston> good... spent most of the day sleeping though :-/
<doctormo> I wish I was... or my body wishes it were
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-09-25
 * nigelb waves
<Pendulum> hi nigelb
<nigelb> heya Pendulum :)
 * duanedesign waves at nigelb 
<nigelb> duanedesign: heh, have you no sleep? :p
<duanedesign> nigelb: just about to saw somw logs :)
<duanedesign> s/somw/some
 * nigelb goes to look for jussi's wedding stream
<maco> what time?
<maco> nvm. Pendulum says 1pm jussi-time = 7am maco&pen time
<nigelb> its evening for me I think
<nigelb> jussi is at UTC+1:00?
<Pendulum> nigelb:  UTC+2:00
<nigelb> ok, 1530 or 1430 for me.  Unsusre
<maco> 8 hours from now
<maco> (well 8 hours & 5 minutes)
<nigelb> ok, thats 1630 :)
<nigelb> tea time! I can just grab somwthing to eat and watch it :D
<nhandler> AlanBell: Any bugs that you are up for fixing in lernid would definitely be appreciated
<nigelb> you know you've been spending too much time on ubuntu websites when you type flickr.ubuntu.com
<czajkowski> morning
<nigelb> mornin laura :)
<pleia2> nigelb: haha
<nigelb> pleia2: :)
<nigelb> pleia2: I mean,we even have maps.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> I didn't know about that one
<pleia2> actually I did but I forgot
<czajkowski> nigelb: ello ello
<nigelb> czajkowski: had a good trip yesterday? :)
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> day 11
<czajkowski> now
<nigelb> day 11 of?
<czajkowski> sorry 2
<czajkowski> lordie i may need more sleep
<czajkowski> oh well
<nigelb> heh
<czajkowski> my conference
<nigelb> aaah :)
<czajkowski> popey daviey adn tony are on their way over
<nigelb> the one with msft
<nigelb> oh wait, barcamp
<czajkowski> yes
<maco> <nigelb> pleia2: I mean,we even have maps.ubuntu.com  <--- we do? *goes to look*
<nigelb> maco: beee around for some time
<vish> maco: been there for a while now..
<nigelb> *been
<nigelb> 1630 today should be fun :)
<vish> i guess more than a month or two..
<nigelb> after kim0 joined
<czajkowski> nigelb: follow @ossbarcamp or #ossbc
<nigelb> ohhh,new twitter is nice!
<jussi> 4.5 hours from now for all of you wondering what time the wedding is
<jussi> laters
<maco> jussi: good morning :) happy wedding day!
<czajkowski> jussi: best of luck
<jussi> gulp. Thanks!!!
<nigelb> jussi: omg
<nigelb> jussi: you geek! go get married
<czajkowski> hmm time for some nikita
<czajkowski> oops
<nigelb> poor popey
<nigelb> "Spoke too soon. Our plane is broken. On stand whilst they get an engineer. Balls."
<czajkowski> adlo
<AlanBell> good luck jussi! have a great day
<AlanBell> nigelb: just seen the comonwealth games site photos on the BBC, it does indeed look a bit of a mess /o\
<nigelb> AlanBell: HUGE Mess.  They're going to pay for this crap
<nigelb> India has been put to fun now.
<AlanBell> London will struggle to be ready for the Olympics, but I think they will keep throwing money at it and make it happen
<nigelb> AlanBell: Its not the lack of money.  Its the amount of money that went to the pockets of the people involved that's make us ashamed
<nigelb> at least that's one statistic we'll always top up
<nigelb> AlanBell: for example, threadmills were "rented" for 40 days at more than it would cost for buying them from Harrods
<vish> AlanBell: Indians tend/like to be fashionably late ;)
<duanedesign> morning all
<duanedesign> nigelb: vish i had to unsticky the Cleansweep and Papercut threads on the Forum. The papercut had almost 3,000 views and the Cleansweep 2,000
<vish> duanedesign: cool, thanks.. but why unsticky?  just wondering.. ;)
<duanedesign> vish: had to make room for new Stickies
<vish> ah!
<duanedesign> i think Open Week volunteer thread prompted the discussion
<duanedesign> vish: we can do another one after awhile if you want. Maybe we can do one in Development and Programming asking for bug fixers
<vish> duanedesign: yea, we can look into it later
 * vish just discovered that nautilus backgrounds can do gradients!
<duanedesign> vish: that reminds me. i had a project i started a long time ago. It was on an abandoned project called Weather Wallpaper. Displayed different wallpaper depending on the weather
<duanedesign> ...i should finish that
<vish> duanedesign: thats an interesting idea..!
<vish> duanedesign: heh, this nautilus backgrounds thing i just noticed by accident!
<vish> i was dropping different colors and suddenly noticed a gradient!
<vish> it seems that if we drop the color either at the top/bottom or left/right it forms a gradient..
 * duanedesign goes to look :)
<akgraner> AlanBell, do you have the URL to your slides and I'll add them to the Calendar
<nigelb> maco2: PING
<Pendulum> nigelb: I suspect she is asleep
<nigelb> Pendulum: I suspect so too, but this for her to reply back later
<nhandler> akgraner: Can you send me a list of sessions that have slides along with their URLs? I am trying to maintain an archive of all classroom slides
<nhandler> nigelb: It also helps if you provide some context in your 'ping' so she can reply even if you are away
<nigelb> nhandler: that's already there in PM :)
<nhandler> :)
 * vish wonders why wouldnt "that pm" ping someone ;p
<akgraner> nhandler, I don't have any as of right now
<nigelb> lol http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/columns/bizarre_cathedral_72
<duanedesign> nigelb: ibuclaw just posted that in #ubuntu-beginners :)
<nigelb> duanedesign: heh, I picked it off his fb wall :p
<nigelb> also lol http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/columns/bizarre_cathedral_67
 * nigelb waves to crabbytag :P
<AlanBell> akgraner: when I write the slides you will be the first to get the URL
<paultag> nigelb, heyya buddy
<nigelb> paultag: hey there!
<paultag> nigelb, how goes?
<nigelb> paultag: oh, not bad.  Was a boring day.  Brightened up thank to FB :P
<paultag> nigelb, :)
<AlanBell> nigelb !!
<nigelb> AlanBell: haha
<AlanBell> just checked my facebook you nutter
<nigelb> haha, I thouught so
<nigelb> paultag: haha, good one :p
<paultag> nigelb, as always, I need to keep it classy
<nigelb> AlanBell: Now that I think of it, I should have done this after UDS, more LOLs definitely
<paultag> nigelb, maco, For some reason, even though my religion is Pastafarianism I get "MEET HOT CHRISTIAN SINGLES IN YOUR AREA!" on facebook. It's real lame.
<nigelb> paultag: HAHAHAHA
<maco> hahaha
<paultag> You'd think there would be some kind of constraint
<paultag> Ooop, now it "Mafia Wars" "Hunting Survival Straps" and "Meet your fantasy girl"
<paultag> This is why I love adblock
 * maco went through and marked every weight loss ad that came up as "offensive"
<paultag> "Meet cute, hot, and pretty girls online now! Find your dream girl - meet her LIVE in video chat. Click here!"
<paultag> maco, did it work?
<nigelb> hahaha
<maco> yes, now it just gives me free software ads :)
<nigelb> maco: heh, meet hot free software developers in your area? :p
<paultag> nigelb, I don't think I'll be meeting my wife over a webcam dating service. thanks but no thanks
<paultag> nigelb, ahahahahaha
<paultag> I want that ad, please
<nigelb> paultag: hahah
<maco> the weight loss ads for women are not like "if you want to..." they're like "YOURE FAT! LOSE WEIGHT NOW"
<nigelb> haha
<paultag> maco, but don't you know! this is America! If you don't look like barbie then you're not acceptable!
<paultag> maco, let's not even care that a person of that size would not be able to walk, it's pretty!
<maco> paultag: in that case, i need a rack to stretch me to her height, not to lose weight :P
<paultag> hahaha
<maco> also, to have my feet surgically altered to only fit high heels
<nigelb> wait, barbie is fat?
<maco> nigelb: no, she's over 7 feet tall
<paultag> +1
<nigelb> 4 feet coming from the heels? :p
<paultag> She'd have like a D bra as well
<Pendulum> maco: you'd also have to get used to crawling on all fours, correct?
<maco> Pendulum: paultag already mentioned the impossibility of standing at those dimensions
<Pendulum> ah, missed that :-/
<paultag> I think last time it was worked out, her waist size was so small it would cause huge issues with walking
<nigelb> paultag: oh lol http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/columns/bizarre_cathedral_21
<Pendulum> paultag: D is a lot smaller than Barbie
<maco> paultag: eh, D bras are more common than people think... well... at least when ya wear the right size
<nigelb> maco: but a barbie matching waist to go with it most probably aint that common (impossible?)
<paultag> Pendulum, maco, I have not the first clue about lady's undergarments. All I have for knowledge are the details of the ex-ms. paultags
<maco> paultag: mmm maybe if she had a corset on she could walk?
<paultag> maco, mmm! interesting
<paultag> maco, or a metal back-brace
<maco> thats basically what a corset is
<paultag> nigelb, haha
<maco> *good* corsets have spring steel boning
<paultag> mmm
<nigelb> paultag: Its al of us :)
<AlanBell> http://www.wikihow.com/Look-Like-a-Barbie-Doll
<paultag> maco, I always think of them in terms of trying to make one skinnier
<maco> paultag: yes the difference between a basque and a corset is in what it does to the waist, but a good corset also does things to your posture because it has metal bars
<paultag> maco, ahha
<paultag> TIL :)
<maco> and i keep saying "good" because cheap modern corsets have plastic boning
<maco> good corsets are in the $300 range
<paultag> AlanBell, haha, that's great
<nigelb> how the heck does women put themselves through that torture?
<maco> (on the low end)
<paultag> maco, I thought some of them had bone, I think
<AlanBell> whale bone traditionally
<maco> paultag: thats not really legal now...
<paultag> Ah, right
<AlanBell> I believe a small number of whales may be caught each year for sartorial research though
<maco> well and a large number in japan for a "delicacy"
<maco> but the exact species that was commonly used for corsets & cosmetics is now endangered, iirc
<nigelb> so, how did we get to whales? :p
<AlanBell> and where are we going next?
<maco> nigelb: corsets used to be made of whale
<AlanBell> where would you like to go today?
<nigelb> bed
<nigelb> its 9:30 and I'm sleepy
<maco> i think my reference to whaling in japan could lead us to shark fin soup in china...
<AlanBell> maco: you are making me hungry now
<maco> im hungry but im not finding that appetising at all
<nigelb> I'm craving for beef roast
<AlanBell> fish and chips for me in a sec
<nigelb> yay, chicken fried rice and lassi ordered :)
<nigelb> AlanBell: chips = fish fingers?
<AlanBell> gosh no
<nigelb> err, fish
<nigelb> chips is french fries
<AlanBell> chips are potatos
<AlanBell> yes, but not french
<nigelb> err, done differently?
<AlanBell> bigger
<nigelb> fish and chips gavve me distinct image of fish fingers and potato chips with mayonaise
<AlanBell> http://www.harrysplace.com/wp-content/gallery/fishchipsgallery/fish_and_chips.jpg
<nigelb> AlanBell: ah yes
<nigelb> AlanBell: heh, used to have them when I was a kid :)
 * nigelb had access to an English bar's food (only the food) when growing up ;)
<duanedesign> AlanBell: Have you had a chance to test U1 today
<maco> during debconf, someone found a vegan restaurant that served vegan fish & chips
<AlanBell> duanedesign: yup, works great on the edge server
<maco> a welshman and an englishman were among the group that went to try it out
<nigelb> maco: vegan fish?
<duanedesign> are chips served with mayo?
<nigelb> how does that work
<AlanBell> fix should hit the production servers on tuesday
<nigelb> duanedesign: I would assume so
<maco> nigelb: probably soy, i guess... dunno... texture was right though
<AlanBell> duanedesign: tomato ketchup normally, mayo is a continental thing
<duanedesign> AlanBell: ok great. Looked like you found a bug that needed squashing
<maco> oh right...british ketchup....ick
<nigelb> AlanBell: heh, when I had it as a kid, they had something they called tortoise sause (made of mayo)
<duanedesign> that sounds interesting
<nigelb> maco: sounds interesting
<AlanBell> Heinz ketchup, plus salt and vinegar on the chips
 * AlanBell goes to get them now
<duanedesign> AlanBell: does sound good
<maco> AlanBell: heinz has a different recipe that it sells to the uk i think
<maco> i remember thinking the ketchup there was nasty the first time i visted...tasted too much like vinegar. i told that to the two brits who went to the vegan fish & chips place during debconf, and they agreed that our ketchup is different from yours... ours is sweet
 * duanedesign can not figure out why his .desktop file works in Lucid and not Maverick.
<doctormo> maco: And what is odd is that it's the opposite with chocolate. I find most American food to be oily and salty. while british food tends to be buttery. There is a weird difference in sweet things though that makes American chocolate taste foul to me.
<Pendulum> doctormo: possibly the fact that most American "chocolate" isn't really chocolate?
<doctormo> Pendulum: It's a kind of cheese, I know.
 * nigelb blinks
<nigelb> chocolate is cheese?
<duanedesign> isn't that a Ween album 'Choclate  and Cheese' :P
<duanedesign> doctormo: I used to work with a British expatriate and he used to refuse to eat cocolate made in north America
<AlanBell> that was yummy
<AlanBell> nigelb: we had chips with curry sauce, which I fear you would not recognise as such!
<duanedesign> brb, going to set up shop at the local coffe house patio to enjoy the cooler temps we are haveing today...
<doctormo> nigelb: American chocolate it was joked, would be classed as cheese by the EU food regulations.
<paultag> hahahahahaha
<matti> Eh.
<maco> doctormo: i told Riddell i was eating Fry's Peppermint Creams as my "make maco feel better" food, and he said something about it being the last remaining Quaker chocolate
<maco> (sladen explained that Nestle bought Rowntree, and I knew Kraft got Cadbury)
 * maco <3 the british candy shop down the street
<maco> (for any non-dairy folks who miss York Peppermint Patties:  Fry's Peppermint Creams are a great non-dairy replacement)
<nigelb> ok, that was delicious lassi :)
<nigelb> doctormo: lol
<nigelb> AlanBell: you're evil! :p
<nigelb> maco: quaker choclate? how?
<maco> nigelb: England has a national religion, so people who weren't that religion weren't allowed to go to English universities a few hundred years ago.  non-anglicans therefore tended toward business instead of academia
<nigelb> ohhhh, ok
<maco> nigelb: http://www.jhsteel.clara.net/industry.html
<nigelb> maco: that was interesting read :0
<nigelb> :)
<duanedesign> AlanBell: ping
<AlanBell> o/
<duanedesign> AlanBell: good day
<duanedesign> AlanBell: what was the name of consultancy busineess you are affiliated with?
<AlanBell> at the moment http://www.theopenlearningcentre.com
<duanedesign> thats it
<AlanBell> are you in need of our valuable services or something?
<duanedesign> AlanBell: i was looking to do something similar in my area.
<AlanBell> ah, ok :)
<duanedesign> i remember reading some informative stuff on the OLC site
<AlanBell> that would be great, the more people doing real business that identify as an open source business the better
<AlanBell> must poke Gerry about the partner mailing list and such
<duanedesign> AlanBell: I think(hope) that businesses are starting to realize the value, and benefits of runnin open sourse
<AlanBell> they are
<nigelb> yes indeed
<AlanBell> but you can still stand up in front of a room full of people and talk for an hour about how you support businesses running open source, then get a question at the end saying "well this free stuff is all very well, but there is no support for it"
<nigelb> our work uses ubuntu workstations and uses a jabber server for communication
<doctormo> pleia2, Pendulum: according to facebook, you two will have consecutive birthdays.
<duanedesign> I am very interested in trying to educate local businesses on the benefits of open source
<doctormo> duanedesign: Free and Open Source
<duanedesign> :)
<Pendulum> doctormo: this is correct, we do have consecutive birthdays
<duanedesign> your right I am just lazy. FOSS, there we go
<duanedesign> AlanBell: lol, that link is on your wiki. Sorry bout that, I just didnt scroll up all the way :P
<nigelb> Pendulum, pleia2: oh, yay
<nigelb> doctormo: we should arrange a cake at uds for akgraner
<AlanBell> doctormo: yup, I tell businesses about Software Freedom, lots of presentations have started with a run though of the four freedoms
<doctormo> nigelb: It was a pity UDS wasn't a week later or it would have been my cake.
<nigelb> doctormo: we can still celebrate!!
<doctormo> AlanBell: Which four?
<AlanBell> http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html
<duanedesign> doctormo: yes two weeks later and it would be my cake too
<doctormo> AlanBell: Yes that's 5, I'm just curious though because the fsf has never fixed that.
<AlanBell> use, study, redistribute, modify
<AlanBell> 0,1,2,3
<AlanBell> four in total, with loopy zero based numbering
<doctormo> AlanBell: use, study, modify, redistribute and redistribute modifications. re-read that text, it's not exactly concise.
<duanedesign> i like 'put an end to word attachments' on gnu.org.  I use some of those canned responses
<doctormo> study and modify were lumped together, rather disagreeably so.
<nigelb> ok, bed time
<nigelb> catch y'all later.  Today was fun day :)
<doctormo> nigelb: ni-night my friend.
<duanedesign> cya nigelb
<nigelb> bye doctormo, duanedesign, AlanBell & Pendulum :)
<AlanBell> doctormo: fair enough, and we usually talk about the freedom to improve it, we don't nit pick the original wording
<duanedesign> the C++ and python classes went well today
<doctormo> AlanBell: Yes but you can't go around calling them the four freedoms if there are 16 of them.
<AlanBell> in the world of marketing you can get away with calling pretty much anything whatever you like
<doctormo> AlanBell: Sure, but Use, Modify, Study and Redistribute are the classics and it's good you picked them out of the original FSF wording.
<akgraner> paultag you around?
<paultag> akgraner, yes ma'am!
<akgraner> :-P
<duanedesign> hey paultag, if you get a chance could you check out the next release of CLI Companion. I am hoping to get it up tomorrow. http://bit.ly/d096uW
<paultag> yeah duanedesign, I'll do it after I get home from this game
<paultag> duanedesign, poke me in 4 hours or so
<duanedesign> thank you
<doctormo> hey paultag, want to see something awesome
<doctormo> Still in it's wrapper: http://doctormo.org/2010/09/25/five-year-ago-in-ubuntu/
<duanedesign> doctormo: nice
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-09-26
<czajkowski> aloha
<duanedesign> howdy czajkowski
<doctormo> pleia2: ping
<doctormo> weird
<doctormo> Is anyone here who can respond? I need to make sure my telepathy is working.
<doctormo> pleia2: ping
<maco> doctormo: nope
<doctormo> maco: Thanks!
<doctormo> maco: http://doctormo.deviantart.com/art/Sketch-2010-09-24-180369749
 * nigelb ping doctormo 
<doctormo> pong nigelb
<nigelb> doctormo: I thought you wanted somone to respond!
<doctormo> nigelb: I did and maco beat you to it.
<nigelb> meh
<czajkowski> aloha
<doctormo> hey czajkowski, how was your errand drive the other day?
<pleia2> doctormo: sorry, was out running a bunch of errands this evening
<doctormo> pleia2: No problem, just wanted to make sure everything was good with the server and to show you the usb pony
<pleia2> yep, all is looking good
<pleia2> haha, usb pony :)
<doctormo> pleia2: It runs fedora though, with clean fsf-approved kernel.
<pleia2> :)
<doctormo> Right sleep ->
 * doctormo srops
<pleia2> night
<nigelb> pleia2: whoa, you're still awake!
 * czajkowski yawns
<nigelb> czajkowski: how did it go?
<nigelb> and where are the pictures?
<czajkowski> ntb....
<czajkowski> day 2 starting
<nigelb> not too bad?
<czajkowski> not seen any cameras
<czajkowski> nigelb: you following #ossbc
<nigelb> yes
<czajkowski> someone tweeted a phone video there a few mins ago
<nigelb> czajkowski: ended up making me more jealous
<nigelb> omg! http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs663.snc4/60353_470781411659_664586659_6699814_444357_n.jpg
<AlanBell> what is that nigelb?
<cjohnston> mornin
<popey> morning
<popey> haha, dholbach!
<doctormo> Must be a very nice weekend out there, no one is online.
<jussi> bwahahhahahahahhahahah!!! I win...!!!
<Pendulum> jussi: congrats!!!! :)
<Pendulum> jussi: also, why are you online? :P
<jussi> thank you Pendulum. did you like the ceremony? :D
<Pendulum> what I saw, yes :)
<jussi> Pendulum: we unfortunately dont have a honeymoon. will have that when we go to oz at the turn of the year. my parents are here so we are hanging with them
<Pendulum> jussi: I know, but still should be enjoying your weekend!
<jussi> yeah, sari is busy for a min, so Im just catching up... :D
<Pendulum> heh
<Pendulum> jussi: from what I saw, it was a nice wedding. I hope you enjoyed yourself ;-)
<jussi> Pendulum: that I did. :D
<IdleOne> You streamed your wedding?>
<IdleOne> You are the geekiest geek :)
<Pendulum> IdleOne: he did! it was pretty!
<Pendulum> jussi: who had the camera?
<IdleOne> wish I would of known. I never attended a streamed wedding
<IdleOne> have*
<Pendulum> IdleOne: the stream is still up :)
<Pendulum> or, rather, the archive is
<IdleOne> Very cool dude. I am happy for you and hope you have 100yrs and please consider the name IdleOne when naming your first child.
<jussi> Pendulum: was topyli...
<AlanBell> jussi !!
<jussi> AlanBell: !!
<AlanBell> congratulations, I hope you had a great fun day
<jussi> :D
<pleia2> congrats jussi! :)
<highvoltage> moo
<jussi> mooooooooooooo!!!
<highvoltage> :D
 * jussi is still in buzz mode...
<highvoltage> jussi: buzzing from?
<jussi> highvoltage: I got maried yesterday
<jussi> married even
<highvoltage> ooh! congratulations!!! I missed that somehow :)
<highvoltage> what are you doing on IRC then you should be honeymooning! (unless you're IRC'ing while honeymooning, in that case I guess it's ok :) )
<jussi> highvoltage: No honeymoon, a lack of time off work and lack of cash, combined with plans of going to Australia sometime soon put paid to that...
<highvoltage> jussi: I'm sure Autralia will make up for it!
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> jussi: get off irc for feck sake you're only a day married
<Pendulum> czajkowski: we tried that earlier
<highvoltage> jussi: how old are you again?
<AlanBell> czajkowski: all barcamped out now?
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> very mjuch so
<czajkowski> was good fun last night in the pubs
<AlanBell> sounds like a slightly more stressful one than the last!
<AlanBell> what is that about! http://davidwalkerandme.com/
<czajkowski> roflol
<czajkowski> a lot of drink
<czajkowski> http://twitter.com/talideon
<czajkowski> follow him or poke him
<AlanBell> how very strange
<czajkowski> there was a lot of beer involved
<czajkowski> many hours of it
<AlanBell> intoxicated domain registration happens to the best of us
<czajkowski> yeah but does help when there is one of the domain folks out with us, but then edited his apache config and broke a lotta stuff
<AlanBell> oops
<czajkowski> yup
<AlanBell> now jquery enhanced http://ubingo.libertus.co.uk/ for clickable play
<jussi> does anyone know a open source, cloud based password manager (cross platform) for all passwords (not just browser passwords)
<czajkowski> jussi: get offline and go spoli your wife
<czajkowski> *spoil
<czajkowski> honeymoon or no honeymoon tis soo fecking wrong
<jussi> czajkowski: no. Im updating the PC so my dad can use it to download the photos of the wedding and upload to his blog.
 * czajkowski goes to bed 
<AlanBell> hah, I was just wondering if spoli was a Finnish verb :)
<czajkowski> <---- KNACKERED
<duanedesign> jussi: if you find a password manager that fits your criteria i would be interested to know :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-09-19
<dholbach> good morning
<ejat> morning
<ejat> :)
 * popey sighs
<popey> http://twitter.com/#!/dslevin does this person actually work for canonical?
<popey> http://twitter.com/#!/popey/status/115671832744566784
<popey> then I get this:- http://twitter.com/#!/dslevin/status/115672169995960320
<dholbach> popey, yes, he is
<popey> ☹
<AlanBell> how does one get 751 followers by emulating a spambot?
<popey> well I followed him
<popey> so i guess others must have done the same
<popey> no idea when i did it
<popey> probably before he started this silly behaviour
<kim0> Morning all
<czajkowski> popey: wow he comes across as a spammer
<Daviey> popey: Can i interest you in a free trial?
 * czajkowski hugs Daviey 
<ejat> kim0: ping!
<kim0> ejat: hey
<ejat> can i pm u?
<kim0> sure go ahead
<jcastro> <---- lunchin'
<doctormo> nigelb: ping
<akgraner> jono, aq's interview will go up today :-)  I'll mark it as done as soon as it's published
<jono> akgraner, woo!
<jono> thanks akgraner
<akgraner> you're welcome - can't be messing up your burndown charts :-)  /me is scared of you :-P
<daker> hello ツ
<kim0> daker: hey there
<james_w> updating summit with new code, ping me if you see any problems
<james_w> done
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> yo
<mhall119> wanna see something cool?
<jcastro> sure
<mhall119> http://summit.ubuntu.com/api/meeting/?summit=6
<jcastro> ok
<mhall119> summit now has a read-only RESt/JSON API for all it's schedule data
<jcastro> oooh
<jcastro> I wonder if the guidebook guys can use this
<mhall119> it made more sense for them to consume ical, but they might still be interested
<mhall119> look, it's my personal list of sessions from UDS-O: http://summit.ubuntu.com/api/meeting/?summit=5&participant__attendee__user__username=mhall119
<jcastro> omg
<jcastro> mhall119: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJagxe-Gvpw&feature=player_embedded
<mhall119> jcastro: seen it
<mhall119> but very funny
<mhall119> does it have something to do with summit though?
<jcastro> this is how I envision summit started
<mhall119> heh
<mhall119> jcastro: summit now has 102 unit tests that all pass
<jcastro> I said started!
<jcastro> not currently
<mhall119> :)
<jcastro> hey so I can schedule the plenaries now you think?
<mhall119> I don't see why not
<mhall119> oh, that long standing bug where it'd blow up before you defined a plenary room? Fixed it.
<jcastro> nice!
<jcastro> I did remember to make that room this time though
<jcastro> I usually forget it
<jcastro> and then it's broken for a while
<jcastro> and then Daviey has to remind me that I need to set a plenary room
<dholbach> alright my friends - have a great rest of your day and see you tomorrow
<mhall119> jcastro: also, the personal icals now have private meetings in them, but the URL contains a random 32byte hexstring so you can't guess other people's
<mhall119> which means you can subscribe to them in your calendar software and get updates when the schedule changes
<jcastro> ok so like managers can just add the ical feed to their calendar or what?
<mhall119> yup
<jcastro> ah, just got the mail from westby
<mhall119> jcastro: not mentioned in there is the fact that track colors are now defined in the database through the admin, rather than hard-coded in css
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> are they set up to something random or ... ?
<mhall119> and possibly some other things, I'm going to write a full blog post
<mhall119> jcastro: nothing that fancy, no
<mhall119> the default to #FFFFFF
<jcastro> oh ok
<mhall119> and you set your own
<mhall119> it only affects background color, so pick light ones so the text is readable
 * jcastro nods
<mhall119> I'm also going to work on some documentation for the API in the next week or so
<mhall119> jcastro: do we have more rooms that last time?
<mhall119> the schedule looks wider
<jcastro> I am not sure
<jcastro> they feel the same to me
<jcastro> the list of rooms looks the same afaict
<mhall119> ok
<james_w> jcastro, be aware that google calendar only updates from ical every 24 hours
<james_w> so it can't really be trusted
<james_w> I don't know what to do about that
<mhall119> only every 24 hours? wow
<daker> a very cool countdown http://dl.dropbox.com/u/164058/oneiricbanner/banner.demo.html
<mhall119> daker: that is nice
<jcastro> james_w: ok so maybe tell them to use their phones or something instead
<jcastro> to sub to that feed I mean
<ejat> c00l
<jcastro> pleia2: yo yo
<pleia2> jcastro: morning!
<jcastro> hey so sabdfl can't make openweek due to scheduling conflicts
<pleia2> darn
<jcastro> so I recommended to clan to ping you about seeing if he might be available for user days instead
<pleia2> ok, I'll be on the lookout for it
<jcastro> so if you want to ping her to set that up that would be swell
<pleia2> ok :)
<jcastro> but dang, I just realized that's this saturday isn't it
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> very soon
<jcastro> I'll be at a wedding all weekend. :(
<nigelb> doctormo: pong
<nigelb> jcastro: for a moment I wondered who/what 'clan' was. Then common sense hit me :-)
<jcastro> clan of the cave bear
<nigelb> haha
<jcastro> jono: we're on in ~30?
<jcastro> jono: hello?
<jono> jcastro, on vacation, remember :-)
<jono> heading out now
<jcastro> whoa bonus, and when he gets back I go on holiday
<jcastro> excellent
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> jcastro: what kind of talks are you looking for?
<nigelb> strange I should be asking this :P
<jcastro> it's in the comments
<jcastro> end user things
<nigelb> "Using Unity like a Boss" <3
<nigelb> So meme-ful.
<Pendulum> lol
<pleia2> I'm thinking we might get rid of User Days next cycle, it seems like Ubuntu Open Week has changed from being about Ubuntu and teams and more geared toward how-tos and things, duplicating what we're doing in User Days
<pleia2> seems a bit silly to have both at this point
<nigelb> pleia2: heh, I wwas about to suggest that.
<nigelb> And we're running short of volunteers as well :)
<pleia2> yeah, if I had known about this change earlier I probably wouldn't have bothered with User Days at all this cycle :\
<nigelb> Agreed.
<pleia2> I don't remember it being discussed during our classroom stuff session at UDS
<nigelb> It was discussed.
<nigelb> We agreed not to do it.
<pleia2> I know changing the name of it was discussed
<pleia2> heh
<pleia2> oh well, we'll know for next cycle
<jcastro> pleia2: or maybe have UD earlier in the cycle?
<pleia2> jcastro: maybe, but it all seems silly now that the events are pretty much identical aside from timing (weekday vs weekend)
<jcastro> or we can get rid of openweek
 * jcastro evil smiles
<pleia2> haha, I see you there, trying to get rid of work
<jcastro> >_>
<jcastro> <_<
<jcastro> but really we have like 4 weeks of IRC workshops now
<pleia2> yeah
<jcastro> I'm not convinced it's worth the effort
<jcastro> like, what can you learn in IRC that you can't ask someplace else?
<pleia2> I was just talking to doctormo re: ubuntu-learning about how we should be taking some of this stuff and putting it into documentation (some of the app week stuff in particular is hard for new people to access right now documentation-wise)
<pleia2> I keep pointing people to app dev week logs because it's the best stuff, most current we have
<pleia2> then we don't need full-fledged week events, just "clean up documentation, tell people about it, show up for a Q&A session about it, maybe"
<jcastro> right, I am just saying
<jcastro> if we took the effort of making one class and just improved the docs instead
<jcastro> it's like, well, I never have time to update the docs, but I sort of kind of self document once a cycle and then spread it over 3 years worth of logs ... does that count?
<pleia2> it is a bit odd :)
<pleia2> then again, it is the process that any tech team with an assigned tech writer sort of goes through, we just need to go from transcript to a tech writer putting it into wiki format (which was a goal of ubuntu-learning, back when it existed)
<pleia2> anyway, something to think about
<jcastro> I just thought of proposing to cut down on the IRC workshops for next cycle
 * pleia2 nods
<jcastro> but then that would be met with resistance I'm sure
<nigelb> jcastro: Nah. You will be met with pitchforks and swords and knives. :P
<jcastro> "WHAT! I like using the wrong tool for the wrong job."
<pleia2> they were cool back when most of our new people knew about IRC, but I get the feeling that attendence has dropped this past year for all sessions as more new people we attract are not so much the IRC type
<popey> +1
<Daviey> Didn't jono's app try to address that?
<pleia2> yeah, but then it broke for a year, we have a fixed version in oneiric
<Daviey> didn't really get the adoption it deserved IMO.
<pleia2> the current version in most repos doesn't work well, so users got a terrible experience, we just told them to use webchat
<Daviey> then we should fix the package :)
<Daviey> Is there a bug?
<pleia2> there are dozens of bugs, I've been working all cycle on testing the devel version which fixes the major ones
<pleia2> we got it in oneiric but not backported to older releases
<jcastro> it fixes the wrong problem
<pleia2> it'll work in older releases going back to lucid, you just need to install the ppa
<Daviey> extra barrier, lets fix it in the archive.
<Daviey> unless it's totally unviable?
<pleia2> oh no, it works, I can put you in touch with the lead dev, I think we mostly don't know how to fix it in the archive
<Daviey> I don't helping and sponsoring of that, if there is a patch that makes it work
<pleia2> ok, let me get the emails rolling to see what can be done
<Daviey> I'm not sure i have time to do-it-all, but i'm more than happy to mentor and sponsor.
<mhall119> Daviey: I freed up all that time you spend on summit and awstrial ;)
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-09-20
<Daviey> mhall119: handy, because that time has been stolen with other commitments now :(
<mhall119> ain't that always the way
<Daviey> i blame you fwiw.
<mhall119> me?  I'm taking over all your work
<Daviey> *all* my work?  awesome.
<Daviey> Want to have a call tomorrow so we can arrange transition for the rest of it?
<Daviey> mhall119: The mantra for awstrial was, if we want it done - we'll have to do it ourselves.. If we do it too well, we'll have to keep it.  If we make it crap, ISD will fix it :P
<Daviey> (joke)
<mhall119> Daviey: only if you're gonna transition all your pay too
<mhall119> and I'm not convinced that's totally a joke
<Daviey> pay?  nah, i volunteer.
<ejat> :)
<dholbach> good morning
<ejat> morning ..
<nigelb> Good morning!
<kim0> Morning
<czajkowski> hi
<dholbach> pleia2, technoviking, popey: CC meeting?
<popey> Oh hai!
<akgraner> jussi ping
<akgraner> jussi, looks like your package has cleared customs and is in FInland :-)  Hope it arrives soon...
<akgraner> dpm got a second?  I seem to have misplaced a document that I believe you wrote...
<dpm> akgraner, sure
<mhall119> jcastro: ping
<nigelb> jcastro: ping
<nigelb> jcastro: What was the name of the guideboook person? David Mandela?
<mhall119> Mandala
<nigelb> mhall119: thanks
<nigelb> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> nigelb, pong
<nigelb> dholbach: Is it possible to talk to marianna/michelle and get us a map for the room layout
<nigelb> There is a bug about having a map available. If its indeed possible to get an image, we can go around adding a way to add that.
<dholbach> I'll ask
<nigelb> Thanks!
<dholbach> nigelb, mail underway
<nigelb> dholbach: Thanks!
<jcastro> nigelb: any idea what would cause this to happen: https://uds.ubuntu.com/uds-sponsors/
<jcastro> click on cloud foundry
<jcastro> I can't set it to a normal link to cloudfoundry.com
<jcastro> it keeps resetting to that stupid URL>
<jcastro> same on the front page
<nigelb> looking
<nigelb> jcastro: can I have access to look at the backend?
<nigelb> (Not change, just look)
<jcastro> let me see
<nigelb> I'm guessing its something very trivial :P
<jcastro> hey what's the web team's lp name?
<nigelb> That makes it harder to figure out
<jcastro> community-web-admins has access
<nigelb> Only you and chris on it. Can you add me as well?
 * jcastro adds pleia2 too
<nigelb> okay, how do I login?
<nigelb> nvm, found it
<nigelb> jcastro: I think I fixed it.
<nigelb> Check now?
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> nope, think again. :)
<nigelb> ooafndojasdbfolfdn
<jcastro> it makes no sense
<nigelb> jcastro: do you have caching? wp-supercache perhaps?
<jcastro> no clue
<jcastro> but I've fixed those links a bunch of times
<jcastro> and it keeps coming back
<jcastro> the thing is
<jcastro> I can fix other links
<jcastro> it makes no sense
<nigelb> I have no clue as well.
 * nigelb tries stuff
<nigelb> jcastro: This is WTF.
<nigelb> jcastro: I'm not completely mad. I removed the href, and that worked.
<nigelb> phew
<nigelb> s/I/We
<jcastro> at first I thought, well, I am missing a stupid " or something somewhere
<jcastro> but then I was like "ok I've tried this 5 times, time to see if it happens to someone else
<nigelb> jcastro: Worked now I think
<jcastro> WHAT
<jcastro> OMG
<jcastro> how?
<jcastro> hey there's one on the front page too
<nigelb> Trade secret :P
<nigelb> jcastro: I removed the href, saved, added, saved.
<nigelb> That seemed to do the trick.
<nigelb> Its wordpress. Its php. Common sense often defies how it works.
<jcastro> i've never had this happen before
<nigelb> jcastro: Fixed frontpage as well!
<nigelb> \m/
<jcastro> man, google music frame is the coolest app in a long time
<akgraner> jcastro - just sent you and email that looks like it's phishing on UDS participants
<akgraner> can you take a look at it and forward it  - or issue a statement for people not to answer it  - if it is a phishing email
<mhall119> fun
<jcastro> hey dholbach
<akgraner> jcastro, just found out I am not the only one who received this  - I forwarded it to marianna and cc'd you on that as well.  Everyone else I talked to about it said it looked like phishing to them as well...
<cjohnston> dholbach: hide!
<jcastro> yeah so hey dholbach
<jcastro> we should send a mail to everyone to not answer that
<jcastro> mhall119: james_w: hey the emails wouldn't come from summit would they?
<dholbach> which email?
<dholbach> I have no idea about this
<jcastro> dholbach: someone is sending people who applied spam emails
<jcastro> dholbach: amber just sent one to me, let me fwd you
<cjohnston> jcastro: shouldnt
<cjohnston> I didnt get an email
<jcastro> "well, jorge left something open in summit and now I am getting spam."
<jcastro> ok whew.
<jcastro> :)
<cjohnston> well.. that's always entirely possible
 * jcastro whistles
<dholbach> bah, that sucks
<mhall119> jcastro: no, the email wouldn't come from summit
<mhall119> jcastro: I'm not even sure summit is configured to send email
<jcastro> no no, not from summit itself
<cjohnston> obtaining the addresses from summit
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> "Your response to UDS Registration1106 Canonical is incomplete."
<mhall119> summit only gets what LP sends it, which IIRC is only publicly available addresses
<jcastro> well, it's enough for them to figure out "UDS"
<cjohnston> It could be that they view in LP those who are registered as attending and then views their email in LP
<mhall119> oh wait, that's LP, summit gets them from OpenID I think
<mhall119> s/LP/LD/
<mhall119> jcastro: still, the company lists Canonical as a customer
<mhall119> so check with Marianna/Michelle
<jcastro> ok that was my next question
<jcastro> has anyone heard of this company before
<cjohnston> Canonical? ya.. I think I've heard of it once or twice. ;-)
<jcastro> no dude
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> jcastro: not personally, no, but I do know that Canonical uses 3rd party form software/services for some things
<jcastro> cjohnston: nigel helped me fixed that cloudfoundry link, thanks
<cjohnston> Sweet
<jcastro> ok so amber forwarded that email to marianna
<jcastro> let's see what she says
<jcastro> this is why (and I've said this 100 times) that we should have all that stuff on the web and not use email.
<mhall119> jcastro: see your inbox
<cjohnston> mhall119 is spamming jcastro.. hehe
<jcastro> oh I know we can do it.
<jcastro> it's that we won't
<jcastro> jono likes it that we do emails by hand. :-/
<mhall119> does that 'we' include him?
<jcastro> lol, no
<jcastro> but this time the "we" is dholbach
<jcastro> so as far as i'm concerned, it is automatic
 * jcastro smiles and then runs 
<jcastro> cjohnston: I also added pleia and nigel to the community web team so they could edit the uds pages if they need to
<mhall119> nigel wasn't part of the team?
<jcastro> it looked like it was cjohnston
<jcastro> rocking his own team
<mhall119> wait, WP team or LP team?
<jcastro> lp team
<jcastro> which is then listed in the WP panel thing
<mhall119> oh, that just means he's the only one who's logged in
<cjohnston> it was you and me iirc jcastro.. and I saw that.. I'm still trying to figure out how to do the masthead.. because according to IS, all of the WPs on that server use the same theme..
<mhall119> it'll create the rest of us if/when we log in
 * mhall119 assumes you're using the launchpad openid teams plugin
<cjohnston> mhall119: no.. it was just me and jcastro...
<mhall119> oh, ok
<dholbach> jcastro, akgraner: done
<dholbach> alright my friends
<dholbach> I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<jcastro> Hmmmm
<jcastro> new G+ API + webapp
<jcastro> = hangout.ubuntu.com
<AlanBell> really? can that be done?
<jcastro> they just published a bunch of G+ APIs for hangouts
<jcastro> but I am just thinking wrt. our IRC classes discussion from yesterday
<jcastro> if you could do one-to-many broadcasting of a class
<jcastro> sharing a gdoc right from there (which they just announced support for)
<jcastro> you could do the entire class on G+
<AlanBell> ok, the hangout broadcasting thing
<AlanBell> the API for hangouts is for doing stuff within the hangout frame
<jcastro> ok so what does that mean?
<AlanBell> http://developers.google.com/+/hangouts/writing#examples
<jcastro> oh I see
<AlanBell> the android hangout is a nice concept, will have to test that
<jcastro> My phone doesn't have a front camera
<james_w> AlanBell, hi. Is pad.ubuntu.com using the micro theme? If so, is that why things like the previous version slider are not there, rather than because plugins are missing or something?
<nigelb> james_w: the slider is there.
<nigelb> Just not linked :/
<james_w> yeah, that's what I mean
<nigelb> Its too much nano  :P
<james_w> I'm getting asked why we don't have all the cool stuff on http://typewith.me/LPCrGRk0sO
<james_w> and I believe it's all just because of the theme on pad.ubuntu.com
<nigelb> Yep, it is.
<nigelb> the theme was simplified because of the iframe on summit.
<nigelb> Or so I think.
<james_w> nigelb, do you know if the theme is dynamic?
<nigelb> I believe its a setting
<james_w> like if summit could add ?theme=micro, and we could have all the shiny on pad.ubuntu.com
<nigelb> I'll have to check that.
<AlanBell> that was a bit broken
<AlanBell> otherwise I would have done the iframe pointing at a specific theme rather than hacking the default
<james_w> ok
<james_w> thans for the info
<AlanBell> might be less broken now
<nigelb> I wonder if its less broken on etherpad lite
<AlanBell> but what you are looking at is about 3 hours hacking the day before UDS-O started
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> early hours of morning?
<AlanBell> one evening as I recall
<AlanBell> anyhow james_w I ripped out stuff that we didn't want in the iframe, with the intention that stuff we wanted to put back we could do, or put outside the iframe
<nigelb> AlanBell: OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH
<nigelb> https://github.com/johnyma22/etherpad-lite-jquery-plugin
<AlanBell> the chat was the main thing to rip out as we were using IRC for that for summit and didn't want to confuse people by having two channels
<AlanBell> cool :) jquery is nice
<jcastro> whoa, cool
<jcastro> man, etherpad is way more interesting outside of google
<nigelb> Outside of google?
<jcastro> google bought the company
<nigelb> I think the best etherpad hacking has been done by the pirate pad folks.
<jcastro> and then they just tossed the code over the wall
<jcastro> so now we have all this cool stuff going on
<nigelb> Yeah :-)
<nigelb> I have a few commits in etherpad
<nigelb> and Daviey has upstream commit access :D
<AlanBell> yeah, it is cool stuff and etherpad lite is great
<AlanBell> the hard part was getting it deployed and then getting the theme in place through IS
<AlanBell> if anyone has a good enough reason to get the current one decommissioned (including active pads . . ) and etherpad lite installed then go for it
<jcastro> I am in the "let's not mess with it" camp
<AlanBell> would be good for that host to have a health check and perhaps a reboot prior to UDS
<nigelb> while I like etherpad lite and node.js and all that. I'm with jcastro.
<jcastro> I remember some people complaining about disconnects during UDS
<jcastro> but it seemed minor compared to gobby's problems
<mhall119> very minor in comparison
<nigelb> +1
<nigelb> I think most of the time there was trouble, it was a forced issue. Like something being restarted, etc
<ejat> sorry for the connectivity
<jono> jcastro, hey
<jono> jcastro, are the Lens Python docs online now?
<jcastro> howdy
<jcastro> yes
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses/
<jono> jcastro, thanks
<akgraner> jono what is the link to that burnout I mean burndown chart
<akgraner> so I can mark it as done :-)
<jcastro> it's in the topic
<akgraner> jcastro, thanks
 * akgraner should read topics more often
<akgraner> jcastro, from the time you save something as done on a blueprint how long it take for the status to update
<jcastro> it's like 6 hours I think?
<jcastro> it's just in a cronjob
<akgraner> ok :-) just wanted to make sure I did it right :-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-09-21
<kim0> Morning
<nigelb> dholbach: HAHAHA
<dholbach> nigelb?
<nigelb> dholbach: You have Christ Johnston in your address book for cjohnston!
<nigelb> I know he's awesome and all that. I didn't know he was /that/ awesome :P
<dholbach> I have no idea why thunderbird keeps doing that
<nigelb> heh
<dholbach> I guess it got automagically copied from some mail I replied to
<dholbach> fixing it
<nigelb> I went through the registration process now. I couldn't see any phishing.
<nigelb> I'm wonder if thre was something wrong with the third party
<dholbach> which third party?
<nigelb> the people who do the forms.canonical.com
<dholbach> mh, do we have a contact for those?
<nigelb> dholbach: I'm fairly certain that https://www.tfaforms.com belongs to veer west who do that stuff.
<nigelb> marianna should know more
<dholbach> veer west?
<nigelb> Yeah, that's the company that does that. A while back tehy advertised Canonical as their customer
<nigelb> dholbach: They still do -> http://www3.formassembly.com/
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> hum
<nigelb> :)
<czajkowski> ok if canonical shippit person doesnt know the date of release of 11.10 that is a bit worrying
<czajkowski> :/
<nigelb> Not really. That person could be new.
<popey> You worry too much.
<popey> (c) Dave Walker 2009
<nigelb> popey++
<czajkowski> popey: :)
<czajkowski> nigelb: yeah she could you're entirely right, howerver, this close to a release I would expect the date to be well known.
<nigelb> There's still a month more!
<nigelb> :)
<czajkowski> nigelb: fine.
<nigelb> Actually, when is the release date?
 * nigelb check schedule
<nigelb> Aha, 13th.
<Daviey> popey: what have i copyrighted?
<nigelb> Daviey: "You worry too much"
<Daviey> ahh
<Daviey> yes
<Daviey> you all do.
<Daviey> I am worried about mhall119 landing summit code which is filling my inbox with error emails.
<Daviey> other than that... peace.
<nigelb> Daviey: Its the machine. Can you help us move things there?
 * czajkowski hugs Daviey 
 * Daviey finds nigelb very moving.
<Daviey> nigelb: is there a bug about it?
<nigelb> Daviey: There's an RT.
<nigelb> Daviey: Its not the code actually. We need to play Sherlock on that server ^-^
<Daviey> nigelb: are you sure?
<nigelb> Daviey: Fairly sure, yes. Summit runs okay on our test server
<Daviey> http://pb.daviey.com/BWZO/ , looks pretty 'code related'.
<nigelb> Daviey: EWW. That looks like fail, yes.
<nigelb> dholbach: Were you able to investigate that more? :)
<dholbach> nigelb, I'm asking around
<mhall119> Daviey: did you file a bug?
<mhall119> Daviey: looks like something didn't get changed properly during one of james_w's merges, it's an easy enough fix
<mhall119> Daviey: got a fix coded: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/summit/fix-personal-ical/+merge/76393
<mhall119> nigelb: would you mind reviewing?
<nigelb> mhall119: a little later, busy at work
<mhall119> ok, I'll see if james_w can do it when he's around
<Daviey> fine. same to you mhall119 :)
<mhall119> huh?
<mhall119> Daviey: awstrial got it's first 2 tests written last night
<Daviey> mhall119: oh, nice
<czajkowski> BBC are here recording
<mhall119> czajkowski: recording what?
<czajkowski> saying we're breaking one of apples patents on android app
<mhall119> stupid stupid software patents
<czajkowski> mhall119: it's over this http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-14858056
<mhall119> czajkowski: sounds like the BBC is on your side at least
<czajkowski> it's the guy who  wrote that is in here
<mhall119> cool
<nigelb> mhall119: did you get it reviewed?
<nigelb> I'm not *stuck* at work, with nothing to do.
<nigelb> Babysitting a process
<nigelb> ah, approved and merged. Cool!
<mhall119> nigelb: I think james_w reviewed it
<james_w> I did
<jcastro> heya james_w
<jcastro> had the call with the track leads to explain the scheduling
<jcastro> they oddly enough, had almost no questions
<james_w> that's good I guess
<jcastro> one thing though, you guys need to put the track leads in the scheduling/drivers group for the linaro sprint
<james_w> did you just cover filing blueprints and approving them for the sprint?
<james_w> yeah
<jcastro> otherwise they can't accept/decline blueprints
<jcastro> yeah I also showed them the summit editing and all that
<jcastro> (not the admin stuff, but the manually scheduling)
<mhall119> jcastro: track leads shouldn't be manually scheduling should they?
<jcastro> they can adjust
<jcastro> but prior to UDS
<jcastro> I told them after 9am Monday they go through the front desk
<jcastro> mhall119: also hey
<czajkowski> Old Jamaica Ginger beer is my new addiction
<jcastro> the plenary slots are wrong
<mhall119> hey jcastro
<mhall119> jcastro: so fix them
<mhall119> jcastro: remember, init-slots is a 90% solution
<jcastro> ugh
<jcastro> dude
<jcastro> why does initslots make them wrong?
<mhall119> what's wrong about them?
<mhall119> if it's an error that can be fixed, file a bug
<jcastro> they're supposed to be 15 minute blocks
<jcastro> k, filing
 * jcastro goes to manually fix all the slots
<jcastro> I hate myself
<jcastro> dholbach: what are you working on now? It might make me feel better about myself
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> jcastro: bug #?
<czajkowski> jcastro: awwww you're a bit eveil toda
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/855586
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 855586 in summit "init-slots makes plenaries too long" [Undecided,New]
<jcastro> but don't run anything, I'll just fix them by hand
<nigelb> twss
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> jcastro: is it going to be 4 x 15 everyday?
<jcastro> not Friday
<jcastro> that's LIGTHENING
<nigelb> heh
<czajkowski> flash lightening
<czajkowski> ginger beer and sweets = sugar rush
<nigelb> jcastro: any complaints about summit at UDS, please encourage folks to file a bug :)
<jcastro> ok updated the bug to tell you about friday
<nigelb> Or kick cjohnston. That works as well.
<jcastro> summit works fine
<jcastro> it's people blame summit for us being so disorganized
<jcastro> I've been ready to schedule for like 2 weeks
<czajkowski> jcastro: and nobody can ever say you are disorganised :)
<jcastro> and they still don't know the final tracks
 * czajkowski hands jcastro the cane, go poke em 
<jcastro> hmmm
<jcastro> something bad happens when I click save on a slot
<jcastro> "Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to summit.ubuntu.com"
<Daviey> jcastro: you just broke it for everyone
<jcastro> nice!
<jcastro> what happened?
<mhall119> dammit jcastro, not again
<nigelb> /never/ let jcastro play with summit.
<jcastro> dude, you asked for it!
<nigelb> :)
<mhall119> nigelb: +1million
<jcastro> "jcastro: remember, init-slots is a 90% solution"
<jcastro> my 10% is BAD!
<mhall119> wow jcastro, you really did it this time
<mhall119> mhall@cranberry:~$ ps -ef |grep apache
<mhall119> mhall    24357 24288  0 14:23 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto apache
<dholbach> jcastro, was just out for lunch, now I try to get a few non-UDS things done
<Daviey> jcastro: Everytime you go near summit, you break it! :)
<mhall119> he broke loco-directory too
<jcastro> I had to adjust the slots
<mhall119> and status.u.c
<Daviey> jcastro: you induced an apache segfault.
<jcastro> Daviey: I had to adjust the slots because your initslots thing is wrong
<jcastro> whoa, never induced an apache segpahult before
<Daviey> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/ down, thanks jcastro
<jcastro> I am special!
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> I hope the wiki is down
<czajkowski> lol
<jcastro> that would be the best thing I could do for the project.
<czajkowski> jcastro: you are on a roll today
<Daviey> Great
<Daviey> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<Daviey> We might need to defer the Beta 2 release if we can't track it.
<jcastro> man, EPIC.
<jcastro> way to go on the whole infrastructure design there Daviey
<jcastro> put everything we need on one box.
<Daviey> jcastro: The apt archive i am using is also broken now, was that you aswell?
<jcastro> juju deploy summit
<jcastro> juju add-unit summit
<mhall119> dholbach: do you know what "python number-of-items-in-queue" is running for?
<popey> My coffee is cold, is that your fault too jcastro !?
<Daviey> jcastro: Geez, we are stuffed now.
<jcastro> Daviey: hey man, I only sneezed, you're the one who built this house of cards.
<mhall119> apache is back up on cranberry
<dholbach> mhall119, yes, sponsoring-stats
<mhall119> dholbach: it seems to run a lot
<Daviey> Great, beta 2 might still ship on time. no thanks to jcastro
<nigelb> lol
<jcastro> \o/
<Daviey> mhall119: What would be the best way of blocking troublesome users from summit?
<nigelb> iptables!
<nigelb> ban them from cranberry!
<dholbach> mhall119, I changed it to every 2 weeks
<dholbach> err
<dholbach> hours
<mhall119> Daviey: you mean like jcastro ?
<jcastro> well, I guess this will get initslots fixed!
<jcastro> >_>
<jcastro> <_<
<Daviey> mhall119: well yeah.
<mhall119> 14:24 < lamont> [Wed Sep 21 14:18:36 2011] [alert] (11)Resource temporarily  unavailable: apr_thread_create: unable to create worker thread
<mhall119> 14:24 < lamont> what are you guys doing to that poor box?
<dholbach> jcastro, why did you ask?
<mhall119> I suspect our random out-of-memory error has finally struck apache
<Daviey> we jcastro'd it
<czajkowski> I think jcastro would make an excellent QA person he breaks things in a unique way
<jcastro> no way dude
<jcastro> it's the OOM killer
<jcastro> yes, it's so hard to break summit
<jcastro> like putting a PERIOD in the wrong field = doom.
<mhall119> you didn't break summit, you broke apache!
<AlanBell> that is a lot of rooms on summit right now, will the list be trimmed a bit?
<czajkowski> jcastro: key word - unique way :)
<nigelb> jcastro: We Fixed that one bbtw.
<nigelb> g22
<jcastro> AlanBell: some are dedicated linaro hacking rooms
<AlanBell> oh, there are new urls somewhere for the display screens right?
<nigelb> /uds-p/today
<AlanBell> is that selective of certain rooms or is it going to overflow the 1920 px width . . .
<nigelb> Hrm, no.
<nigelb> This is going to be fun.
<popey> 4K screens needed :D
<AlanBell> oops
<nigelb> We'll have to do two monitors ^-^
<popey> or make them touch screens so people can move the schedule about
<popey> use marquee to scroll the rooms! :D
<jcastro> mhall119: hey at least someone will look at the errors now for you
<jcastro> see, I actually helped.
<mhall119> jcastro: you sure about that?
<jcastro> hah, of course not.
<nigelb> If someone helps, I'm buying jcastro a drink
<AlanBell> 1920 gets you up to about bonaire 6 I think, 2048 is most of Bonaire 8
<mhall119> AlanBell: yeah, I brought that up a couple days ago, jcastro assured me we had the same number of rooms as last time
<nigelb> Actually, we should build an ID card powered by ardunio which displays the schedule on an LCD screen
<nigelb> :D
<jcastro> I am not sure now
<jcastro> I thought we had the same tracks and rooms too
<jcastro> but this morning I learned that we have 2 new tracks, etc.
<mhall119> tracks don't matter for displaying the schedule on the big LCDs
<mhall119> number of rooms does
<nigelb> Number of "public* rooms
<Daviey> jcastro: Is there space for the pool to be a 'room'?  I'd like to schedule some sessions there pls.?
<jcastro> yeah, word
<nigelb> +1
<jcastro> hold on, let me add it in the ADMIN SECTION
<jcastro> here I go!
<nigelb> make it private!
<jcastro> (haha just kidding I'm not touching anything)
<nigelb> We don't want it flooded
<nigelb> (see what I did there?)
<AlanBell> and rename it during UDS :)
 * Daviey does a targeted P session in the pool.
 * jcastro pets Daviey on the head
<popey> O_O
<jcastro> popey: I blame you for bringing Daviey into this community.
<jcastro> also, wait a minute
<popey> Wasnt me.
<jcastro> why was everyone blaming me for all of this when popey was sitting right here the whole time?
<popey> uh
 * popey wanders off
<nigelb> jcastro: THe server didn't get shut down
<nigelb> jcastro: Did you hear popey wanted to shut down another list? :P
<jcastro> really? which one?
<jcastro> all of them?
<jcastro> +1!
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> users I think
<jcastro> oh right
<jcastro> aka. sounder part 2.
<jcastro> "well, if I add [OT] to the subject, I can get away with it."
<popey> [OT] Linux mint help, oh BTW you all suck
<popey> etc
<jcastro> this is an easy one
<jcastro> "Ubuntu user technical support, not for general discussions"
<jcastro> clear guidance there
<jcastro> no grey area
<popey> for the avoidance of any doubt...
<popey> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/09/20/%23ubuntu-meeting.html#t11:09
<jcastro> I can't say that I'm in favor of Ubuntu killing off synaptic either. I
<jcastro> LIKE it and don't like the "package installer" thingie with all the pink
<jcastro> unicorns and sparklies and "vote on this" ala "Eddie, your friendly
<jcastro> computer" style. I've never been, and don't want to become, friends with
<jcastro> my computer, in any way. They are evil and I'm pure mean.
<popey> "sabdflaiee, we should just shut that baby down"
<jcastro> it is pretty comedy though
 * AlanBell doesn't want to go swimming in a pool that Daviey has done a targetted P session in
<jcastro> "i did ponder maybe a monthly mail"
<jcastro> that's suicide
<popey> meh
<popey> it wont be my problem soon
<jcastro> though, my take on using lists and forums for tech support is well documented.
<jcastro> I shall write a poem of popey's CC term
<popey> SHUT THEM DOWN!
<popey> (c) J Castro
<jcastro> Killer of lists, you wonderful sideys.
<jcastro> "Thanks Al. I sinned and installed Mint 11. I admit it. I can't STAND
<jcastro> that HTML only community thing they have. I might as well be top-posting
<jcastro> in here at 300 baud."
<Daviey> popey clearly hates mailing lists, he is a forum lover.
<jcastro> this is awesome popey, thank you
<nigelb> jcastro: heh
<jcastro> "It ain't for old-skool
<jcastro> text-email-only me. But, I don't like that Ubuntu web support thing
<jcastro> either. But, that's just me... old and crabby."
<popey> jcastro appears to be channeling RMS
<jcastro> I am quoting
<jono> dholbach, jcastro, kim0, dpm just give me a few mins, and then we will get started
<jcastro> oh thanks for the ping I totally forgot
<kim0> k
<dholbach> sure
<dpm> jono, ok
<kim0> The compulsory pulseaudio reboot
<dholbach> since I enabled the desktop team ppa and installed a new test kernel I'm almost happy with oneiric :-P
<kim0> where u having kernel problems?
<dholbach> yeah, let me find the bug number
<dholbach> bug 854986
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 854986 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[eDP1] 5 second delay between Xorg starting and the greeter starting (Dell Latitude E6410)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/854986
<dholbach> booting/logging in took ages
<dholbach> cf bug 854101 title :)
<kim0> I think I was just reading an article today about this eDP thing .. deep hackery vodoo
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 854101 in ubuntu-boot-speed "gnome-settings-daemon takes waaaaaaaay too long to start" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/854101
<jono> dholbach, dpm, kim0, jcastro starting a hangout
<dholbach> kim0, yes, nothing I'd want myself to get into
<kim0> :)
<dpm> hey, I'm alone in the hangout
<jcastro> kim0: check your mail. :)
<kim0> jcastro: I just s/ensemble/juju/ 'ed the doc
<kim0> jcastro: awesome, replied
<akgraner> Hey Daviey Alan Bell whomever is there a way to get the ubuntu-scribes to re-direct to ubuntu-meetingology for teams requesting "mootbot" that aren't aware that meetingology is being used
<popey> or edit the launchpad page?
<akgraner> well people are still popping into that irc channel making requests
<popey> because https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-scribes points there I guess
<jcastro> hey nigelb
<nigelb> jcastro: wassup?
<jcastro> http://uds.ubuntu.com/uds-sponsors/
<akgraner> true but I don't own that team or anything
<akgraner> I don't know that I can edit the page
<jcastro> can you try to edit the rackspace link to link to www.rackspace.com?
<popey> i know the guy who does
<popey> one mo
<akgraner> I just started helping spread the word etc
<jcastro> nigelb: I think we need to do like 2 edits for it to stick?
<nigelb> jcastro: yeah
 * nigelb logins
<jcastro> and stay logged in, we need to do it for the front page too
<jcastro> POS
<nigelb> jcastro: are you editing that?
<nigelb> let me get out then or we'll midair
<jcastro> I am editing the front page now
<nigelb> jcastro: Link to http://www.rackspace.com ?
<jcastro> yes please
<nigelb> jcastro: sponsors page done
<jcastro> ok weird
<jcastro> it just worked on the front page
 * jcastro doesn't look a gift horse in the mouth
<nigelb> heh
 * nigelb ^5 jcastro :)
<czajkowski> I'm must do a blog post on companies who are awful at getting back to people racksapce is near the top
<akgraner> czajkowski, amen there
<akgraner> so is *cough cough* Canonical
<nigelb> Actually, CAnonical is on the very top.
<akgraner> crap  - that was supposed to be my inside voice
<czajkowski> saying that yesterday I got offered another job while in a job
<czajkowski> and also now being offered to go somewhere else to interview
<czajkowski> and interviews lined up for nov for a job in jan
<czajkowski> so it took 4 months of diddly squat to get 4 offers in a week
<akgraner> Rackspace  interviewed me for a position after they already hired someone for the position they were interviewing me for
<nigelb> what the..
<akgraner> then it took them 3 weeks to even tell me - I found out when the person they hired contacted me to do an interview with them
<nigelb> wait, the person they hired interviewed you for *that* position?
<akgraner> talk about royal suckage
<akgraner> no they contacted me to interview them for Linux Pro
<nigelb> Oh, lol.
<akgraner> yeah - I wasn't lol'img at the time I was dropping a bunch of f-bombs
<akgraner> to be fair  - I wasn't the only one that happened to and later I got an apology ...
 * popey wonders if AlanBell has seen the misleading text in the installer these days
<popey> "At the heart of Ubuntu.s philosophy is a belief that computing is for everyone. With advanced accessibility tools and options like your preferred color scheme, text size, and language, Ubuntu is all about working for real people."
<popey> s/advanced/broken/
<mhall119> "so advanced it only works in the future"
<jcastro> man if we had to remove everything that we claim to do the website would be empty.
<dholbach> alright my friends, I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<cjohnston> bye dholbach
<AlanBell> popey: I did see that, yes
<AlanBell> akgraner: I once nearly lost a job that I had accepted an offer for because the agent rang me up and I told them I had found a job and wasn't looking any more . . .
<AlanBell> Bug #773243 is probably the worst example of missleading stuff on the website that might cause legal issues
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 773243 in ubuntu-website "Ubuntu website advertises "Fully compatible with Microsoft Office"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/773243
<jcastro> AlanBell: http://www.libreoffice.org/features/
<jcastro> their description also has the same problem
<jcastro> "You can easily import files from Microsoft Word, Excel and PowerPoint and many other formats, and can easily save to Microsoft Office and other formats when needed."
<jcastro> this one takes the cake though
<jcastro> "You get a simple-to-use yet powerful interface that is easy to personalize – Microsoft Office users will find the switch easy and painless, with a familiar look and feel."
<AlanBell> that is all fine
<AlanBell> really it is totally defensible
<jcastro> lol, none of that is defendable as far as I can tell
<AlanBell> in trade descriptions terms yes, it is
<AlanBell> "you can easily" <- weasle words
<AlanBell> and it isn't promising to import all files perfectly, just saying that it is easy to do
<AlanBell> "Compatible with all major competitors' file formats." is what Libre Office says
<AlanBell> "*Fully* compatible with Microsoft Office" is what we say
<popey> LIES!
<popey> Damned lies and statistics
<popey> in other news, I'm going home.
<jcastro> wait!
<jcastro> popey!
 * jcastro lunches now
<cjohnston> jcastro: is there any reason for having http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/interest/  still? To my knowledge, we don't use it for anything?
<cjohnston> I know, I know.. your not incharge of this UDS..
<jcastro> afaict no one uses it
<mhall119> cjohnston: for God's sake man, don't make him change stuff
<cjohnston> anything wrong with it being removed?
<jcastro> I mean, once we got the personal schedules in place
<cjohnston> mhall119: I'm not making him change anything.. This is for you to change
<jcastro> I'm not touching anything
<jcastro> I didn't even go to the URL
<jcastro> because I am scared
<mhall119> nope, I'm just a dev, I'm not responsible for production data
<cjohnston> mhall119: its a code change.. to remove it
 * cjohnston removes jcastro's admin access
<mhall119> oh, I thought it was a track or something
<cjohnston> click the link
<mhall119> +1 for removal
<mhall119> I don't think it actually does anything does it?
<cjohnston> that's my thoughts
<cjohnston> thats why im asking
<cjohnston> I know that jcastro likes nuking wiki pages, and nigelb likes nuking summit code.. so since both like nuking, I figured its a match made in summit.. or something
<jcastro> "... and that's how we accidentally deleted all of UDS, Jane."
<mhall119> lol
<cjohnston> luckly its you in her office and not me
<mhall119> jcastro: come on, this is summit we're talking about
<mhall119> no way it's stop at just taking itself out
<mhall119> it'd be more like "... and that's how we accidentally deleted all of the Internet"
<cjohnston> What would Gore do then?
<mhall119> think of the energy savings when we're all luddites
<czajkowski> mhall119: if summit goes can we nuke the wiki too
<czajkowski> nobody would ever think jcastro would nuke the wiki if he had the chance
<cjohnston> I'd be up for the wiki first.. I think, asside from the server, that summit is good stuff now days
<jcastro> indeed
<AlanBell> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/meeting/19095/linaro-hackfest-mm%2Bgfx-1/ slugs with plus signs in them . .  interesting . . .
<mhall119> AlanBell: they can also contain . and % now
<mhall119> without breaking
<jcastro> my title email about the wiki to IS/Elliot was "the wiki makes me want to kill myself"
<AlanBell> mhall119: depends where you look :)
<AlanBell> http://pad.ubuntu.com/ep/pad/view/uds-p-linaro-hackfest-mm+gfx-1/latest vs http://pad.ubuntu.com/ep/pad/view/uds-p-linaro-hackfest-mm-gfx-1/latest <- nigelb
<mhall119> AlanBell: okay, we're not escaping it somewhere correctly then
<mhall119> AlanBell: bug please?
<mhall119> wait, where are you seeing one without + ?
<jcastro> james_w: ping
<james_w> hi jcastro
<jcastro> hey I don't know if I told you already
<jcastro> but the linaro track leads need to be set to be the drivers for the linaro sprint
<james_w> jcastro, you did and I've done it :-)
<james_w> that's what I call teamwork
<jcastro> high five
<AlanBell> mhall119: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/meeting/19095/linaro-hackfest-mm%2Bgfx-1/ links bottom right
<AlanBell> except for the blueprint one which should have the +
<mhall119> AlanBell: they all have the + for me
<mhall119> http://pad.ubuntu.com/ep/pad/view/uds-p-linaro-hackfest-mm+gfx-1/latest
<AlanBell> yes, they do :)
<AlanBell> etherpad mangles it
<mhall119> :(
<AlanBell> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-p-linaro-hackfest-mm+gfx-1 redirects to http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-p-linaro-hackfest-mm-gfx-1
<AlanBell> but the /latest link does no redirect and gives a 404
<mhall119> what's doing that redirect?
<AlanBell> Bug #855826
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 855826 in summit "session slugs containing + have broken etherpad links" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/855826
<AlanBell> etherpad is generating a 301 or something
<mhall119> AlanBell: can we make etherpad do the 301 for /latest URLs?
* jcastro changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: Work Items: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/canonical-community.html  || Things to work on (in order): OpenWeek, UDS prep, WI's, Blueprints for UDS || dholbach's channel: http://goo.gl/9xNTd || dpm's channel: http://goo.gl/o2IR5" || http://i.imgur.com/UjVvI.jpg
<jcastro> jono: so hey, UDS tracks
<Pici> BarkingFish: He left about two hours ago, it looks like. But perhaps theres something else that someone else here could help you with?
<BarkingFish> Pici, - I had an email from him asking if he can blog about me or interview me for something he's doing.
<BarkingFish> I just want to let him down with a polite "thanks, but no thanks" if it's ok.
<Pici> BarkingFish: ah.  Well, he'll be back tomorrow most likely.  He uses the nick dholbach (original eh ;)
<BarkingFish> very...
<Pici> Actually, I just noticed that a lot of the regulars here use their names as their nicks...
<BarkingFish> I'll drop him a memo, save coming hunting for him.
<AlanBell> mhall119: if I could ssh into my etherpad server I would find out
<Pici> BarkingFish: He wasn't identified when he was here before, so I'm not sure he'll get it.
<BarkingFish> Pici, That's ok.  If someone sees him, and he's not logged in, just remind him to log in :)
<jono> jcastro, yeah?
<jcastro> jono: we have ARM and Product now?
<jono> jcastro, ARM yes, Product?
<jcastro> oh sorry, I mean "consumer"? according to cezz
<jono> jcastro, yeah the consumer one is not confirmed, as I said in the email
<jcastro> oh, I didn't get an email from you yet
<jcastro> k, I can work arm for now
<jono> jcastro, I just replied to the thread
<jono> jcastro, forward it on
<jono> my email seems all screwy today
<jcastro> got it just now
<jcastro> ok so I'm confused about other
<jcastro> because Linaro also has an "other"
<AlanBell> mhall119: I found the redirect, it is line 231 of etherpad/control/pad/pad_control.js I think
<mhall119> AlanBell: can it be added to the other URLs too?
<mhall119> if now, we'll have to mangle all the URLs we put on the pages to avoid it
<jono> jcastro, yeah this will be an Ubuntu Other
<jono> jcastro, I assume Linaro are dealing with adding their own tracks
<AlanBell> return str.replace(/[^a-zA-Z0-9\-]/g, '-');
<AlanBell> ^^ that is how it mangles pad strings to valid pad strings
<AlanBell> I am a bit scared of the etherpad code, there are many ways to go wrong
<AlanBell> plus we don't have a change management/deployment procedure for etherpad
<AlanBell> so I would suggest applying that regexp to the URLS we generate for the pads
<AlanBell> to the slug part that is
<jono> brb
<mhall119> AlanBell: can you add that replace to the bug you filed?
<mhall119> it would be easy enough to do on our end
<AlanBell> will do
<jcastro> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jr_373vVvqo
<jcastro> hah, awesome
<mhall119> jcastro: ping
<mhall119> akgraner: ping
<akgraner> mhall119, pong
<mhall119> akgraner: hey, did you ever hear back about that tfaforms.com email?
<akgraner> mhall119, um no....what did I miss
<akgraner> jussi, hey!
<jussi> bah, evil
<jussi> Hi akgraner
<akgraner> jono you'll be happy to know that the John Lenton will be interviewed for next week about Ubuntu One so we are shooting for one interview per week about Ubuntu One from now until UDS...
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-09-22
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> hey dholbach, good morning
<dholbach> ¡hola dpm!
<dpm> :)
<kim0> dpm: dholbach morning o/
<AlanBell> someone wanted dholbach for something
<AlanBell> ah yes, BarkingFish was politely declining something and sent you a memo
<dholbach> kim0, صباح الخير
<dholbach> AlanBell, hm? :)
<AlanBell> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/09/21/%23ubuntu-community-team.html#t18:55
<kim0> dholbach: :)
<dholbach> ahh, memo - just saw it
<dholbach> no problem, I'll reply to the mail I sent
<dholbach> thanks AlanBell
<popey> Morning all!
<akgraner> morning all - can you all retweet for me - Call for Testing - Ubuntu Friendly - http://is.gd/S4dvPb  (we need more people testing)  - pls and thank you!
<kim0> akgraner: done
<akgraner> kim0, thanks no go test your system :-P
<akgraner> s/no/now
<kim0> hehe :)
 * nigelb hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs nigelb back
<nigelb> dholbach: That must've been fun chasing :)
<dholbach> it wasn't me :)
<nigelb> dholbach: You didn't know about the provider did you? :P
<nigelb> at least until I said there's a provider
<dholbach> Marianna just asked somebody who was working on the forms stuff :)
<nigelb> HA! :-)
<nigelb> Well, glad its all sorted out
 * nigelb goes back to work
<dholbach> :)
<czajkowski> Aloha all
<daker> good morning ツ
<czajkowski> I'd be miffed if I went to the round of creating a patch and someone wrote the comment #2 https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=659693
<ubot2> Gnome bug 659693 in general "EOG should have gesture support" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<mhall119> czajkowski: bad blood
<mhall119> Canonical employee submits a patch to Gnome, some people are going to be haters no matter what
<czajkowski> nods
<kim0> hmm .. bzr push on lucid doesn't understand lp: protocol ?
<kim0> any idea what was that named then
<doctormo> kim0: You can install the extra package for bzr though
<kim0> bzr-extra ?
<doctormo> One second, answering an ask, brb
<kim0> sure
<doctormo> kim0: Are you still issuing?
<kim0> doctormo: nvm .. I was helping someone, and it turned out to be a firewall issue :)
<doctormo> kim0: Right you are.
<jono> kim0, give me two mins and then we will get started on Skype
<kim0> Ok
<jono> dholbach, what is your ETA on the bottleneck stats?
<jono> dholbach, thanks also for slide 7 update
<dholbach> jono, I'm still working on fixing the graphs
<dholbach> for a few hours now and I hope to have it done soon
<jono> thanks dholbach
<jcastro> heya nigelb
<jcastro> http://uds.ubuntu.com/uds-sponsors/
<jcastro> anything I can do about that trailing bit of text on the rackspace paragraph?
<jcastro> I want to push it over to the right
<jcastro> jono: do you know how to rollback a page in wordpress?
<jono> jcastro, not sure
<jcastro> sigh
<jcastro> ok I'm going to have to punt this page to the web team or something, I'm just making it worse over time.
<jcastro> aha!
<jcastro> Screen Options -> Show Revisions
<jcastro> praise the maker!
<nigelb> jcastro: OHAI
<nigelb> Looking
<czajkowski> jcastro: I was sure we had this chat last week :)
<nigelb> jcastro: Needs a bit of messing around. But I'm sure it can be done.
<jcastro> nah, it's not worth it right now
<nigelb> Oh. Cool.
<jcastro> ok so that's nice
<jcastro> it's not accepting any changes I save now
<nigelb> lol
<jcastro> nigelb: ok
<jcastro> hey can you try to edit the urls on the front page to point to cloudfoundry, rackspace, and google?
<nigelb> ok
 * dholbach calls it a day - see you all tomorrow
<jcastro> nigelb: also, since I had to revert the page I lost that little loco-columns tweak you had
<nigelb> jcastro: I'll get it
<nigelb> jcastro: URLs should be up now
<nigelb> jcastro: loco-columns fixed as wwell :)
<jcastro> ok you done editing?
<jcastro> I have to change it all again, hah
<nigelb> WHAT
<nigelb> I'm out, go ahead :)
<BarkingFish> Don't tell me I've missed dholbach again :)
<nigelb> BarkingFish: Yeah, you did.
<BarkingFish> mxyzptlk.
<BarkingFish> I wanted to talk to him too, that's 2 nights I've come in too late to catch him
<nigelb> What timezone are you?
<BarkingFish> UTC/Daylight
<nigelb> You should be able to catch him in your daytime.
<BarkingFish> ah well that's tricky.  I'm at work mostly during the daytime, I don't normally get in until about 5pm
<nigelb> In which case, email.
<nigelb> Because it sounds like a good overlap over Daniel's working hours
<BarkingFish> I'm normally at work 7am to 4pm or 8am to 5pm
<nigelb> UTC right?
<BarkingFish> either
<BarkingFish> we're in summer time here at the moment, but it's 7am UTC or BST, the time of the shift start and end doesn't change
<nigelb> Right, so best bet, take it to email.
<nigelb> Daniel is good at replying to email.
<BarkingFish> ok, no problem, I'd imagine it's better I do that.
<Pici> This isn't exactly a community question, but I'm being asked by a user elsewhere about a bug that a Canonical employee filed that has a link on it that seems to go to a canonical server that requires special access to see. comment #2 on http://pad.lv/839609 was the example I was given, but they say that they've seen similar on other bugs.
<nigelb> Pici: It would have been nice to attach that to the bug, yes.
<hggdh> jcastro: there is a request for bug-control from a 'svens' (https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/+member/svens). Is it an uptreamer?
<Pici> Well the user wants to know what can be done about it, and I'm really not sure who or what should handle that.
<nigelb> Pici: Which user?
<Pici> nigelb: macer1
<hggdh> on -bugs, just saw it, reading the backlog, pici
<nigelb> you could just ask someone with access (hint hint) to download and attach
<hggdh> Pici: well, generically, I would say public data should be put on public servers or -- and in fact ideally -- added as an attachment to the bug
<hggdh> Pici: I had a look at it, seems public indeed. But I am not the owner
<Pici> hggdh: I agree. I just don't know if this is something that should be educated within Canonical, or if its something else.
<hggdh> Pici: I would tend to education. There is people.c.c that can be used for public data. Chinstrap, really, is not the correct place
<nigelb> Maybe they forgot it wasnt public.
<hggdh> it is possible, yes
<mhall119> +1 for education
<hggdh> well, the poster just did not know which place to put it. Education wins again! :-)
<hggdh> Pici: I think it is mostly localised to new Canonicalers, and will see if we can send out something about it
<hggdh> Pici: thank you for bringing this up
<Pici> hggdh: thanks for assisting
<czajkowski> great turn out for the happy hour from both community and canonical
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-09-23
<dpm> good morning all!
<dholbach> good morning
<kim0> Morning all
<popey> Happy Friday!
<dholbach> hey kim0, hey popey
<czajkowski> morning all
<czajkowski> great turns out last night from Canonical Millbank
<czajkowski> nice to put the faces to the names
<popey> photos?
<popey> how many people turned up
<Daviey> czajkowski: What happend last night?
<czajkowski> about 15ish
<czajkowski> maybe 18
<czajkowski> I only took one and tweeted
<czajkowski> but from jane to chris some of HR, marianna, Mpt, Ubuntu 1 guy, and a few more design folks came along
<czajkowski> and then a lot of Ubuntu-UK folks came
<Daviey> czajkowski: What was it?
<czajkowski> Daviey: Ubuntu UK Happy hour
<czajkowski> was at the Cask where we're going to have the release party
<czajkowski> hmm I've downloaded Libreof office
<czajkowski> and tried to isntall it, says installed
<czajkowski> yet I cannot flipping launch it
<czajkowski> bugger
<Daviey> czajkowski: ahh!
<Daviey> czajkowski: "with libreoffice you can easily...."
<czajkowski> Daviey: on windows
<czajkowski> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-15032614  it would have to be us right
<Pendulum> czajkowski: that's the first Irish case. I think there are other cases in other countries
 * dpm hugs kim0 :)
<czajkowski> pleia2: good luck with User days, sorry I didn't know they were coming about or I'd have tried to free up some time
<czajkowski> we really are having a lot of weeks per cycle
<pleia2> czajkowski: thanks, and yeah we'll probably be dropping user days next cycle (open week has moved to be more how-to-like so they kind of overlap now)
<czajkowski> pleia2: yeah
<czajkowski> I do like users days being a day or two at most
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow
<czajkowski> really find a week just too long
<czajkowski> dholbach: nn good weekdend
<pleia2> dholbach: have a nice weekend :)
<dholbach> you too
 * czajkowski hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs you all :)
<akgraner> pleia2, I'll be offline for a few hours - but will be online tomorrow for my session and the later sessions of the event...
<pleia2> akgraner: great, thanks! I added you as helper for the last 4 sessions, I should be around for all but the last 3
<akgraner> cool beans :-) thanks  - that was what I was going to check next.
<pleia2> akgraner: feel free to add yourself as helper for more, I just wasn't sure how long you'd be around :)
<pleia2> the last three we've got new instructors, so they may need some assistance
<pleia2> (fine time for me to leave! but it's an already planned wedding reception party thing for my fiance's co-worker that we have to go to)
<akgraner> I won't be online for all of them - Pete and I are heading away for the weekend, but I'm jumping on to do my session and help with those last 4.... :-)
<pleia2> perfect
<akgraner> catch you all laters .....
<jussi> doh, just missed her... akgraner come back!!
<jcastro> popey: hey.
<jcastro> popey: do you have a script to install your minecraft server?
<jcastro> also .... do you know of anyone who has done minecraft servers on ec2?
<kim0> hmm, any css guru around wanting to help debug some little probelm
<popey> jcastro: hehe, join us in #ubuntu-uk-minecraft
<popey> jcastro: do you have minecraft?
<jcastro> I do not.
<popey> ah
<jcastro> but, on the plane I was reading you g+ post on your server
<nigelb> kim0: what's up? (Not a guru but I could help)
<jcastro> and I was like "you know what, I should be able to fire up a server in 5 minutes, screw all that other manual set up noise."
<popey> heh
<nigelb> jcastro: plane? Where are you?
<popey> theres no manual setup
<popey> really
<jcastro> nigelb: I am in MI for the weekend for a wedding
<nigelb> ah
<kim0> nigelb: thanks man .. was actually my fault .. just fixed it
<popey> java -jar minecraft_server.jar
<popey> job done
<jcastro> popey: perfect, so, install java, install minecraft, open the port, done?
<popey> yeah
<jcastro> perfect.
<jcastro> that will be a nice easy win
<AlanBell> jcastro: are you writing a juju charm for minecraft?
<nigelb> jcastro: I love how the logo sizes go smaller in size as the size of sponsorship increases (on uds.ubuntu.com)
<jcastro> nigelb: actually it's all 200px wide, the size just happens to line up that way
<jcastro> AlanBell: I can sure, but not this weekend.
<nigelb> heh
<jcastro> it appears to be like 3 commands.
<jcastro> kim0: want to write a minecraft charm? It's be a nice easy one, and minecraft is popular, and would make great content for cloud.u.c
<kim0> jcastro: Yeah!
<popey> i have just done a server script which starts a server which dies after 10 mins
<popey> if you die in game it bans you :D
<popey> and also gives you random gifts as you join :D
<popey> tis silly
<kim0> any script for minecraft ?
<jcastro> I linked the instructions iin the bug
<jcastro> basically, install java and run the thing
<nigelb> jcastro: Missed a step
<nigelb> "Throw tons of ram at it"
<kim0> jcastro: awesome :)
<jcastro> nigelb: no worries, we can get plenty of ram depending on the instance
<jcastro> oooh, kim0
<jcastro> is it possible to define a minimal instance size in a charm?
<kim0> jcastro: in a charm, not yet
 * jcastro rubs chin
<jcastro> I can think of a few services where we'd want that.
<kim0> yeah .. they know about it
<jcastro> "so like, this is a hadoop slave, you don't want a t1.micro here, trust me bro"
<kim0> from future import feature
<AlanBell> jcastro isn't in #juju
<jcastro> sorry, I just can't help it
<jcastro> there was minecraft
<jcastro> and juju
<jcastro> and popey was around
<jcastro> and I got all excited.
<AlanBell> yes, not complaining :)
<kim0> mm .. any idea why unity icons decide to dance sometimes instead of switching to the app I alt+tab'ed to
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-09-24
<akgraner> jussi, ping
<akgraner> I'm starting a new drinking game - every time jono uses the word "keen" in any form you have to take a shot...
<akgraner> the whole community will be drunk in no time flat
 * AlanBell likes akgraner's plan
<nigelb> akgraner: haha
<czajkowski> same goes for jcastro and AWESOME
<akgraner> czajkowski, yep /me adds jcastro and awesome to the list as well
<jussi> akgraner: pong (and how are we supposed to get things done when we are drunk as skunks?)
<akgraner> jussi pong
<akgraner> :-)
<jussi> akgraner: o/
<akgraner> hey
<akgraner> jussi, you back home?
<jussi> akgraner: not yet, about 600k to go and my flight is delayed!!
<jussi> *shakes fist*
<akgraner> :-(
<jussi> akgraner: but almost home
<akgraner> oh good
<jussi> and much better to happen in helsinki than CDG (that airport is hell)
<akgraner> you know I am just glad no one has to drink when I say y'all....we would all be hurting
<jussi> hahah
<jussi> I should so suggest that... :P
<nigelb> actually, we should have a drink when someone pronounced jussi name wrong.
<nigelb> *pronounces
<akgraner> hahaha
<jussi> nigelb: youll get alcohol poisoning...
<nigelb> jussi: haha
<nigelb> jussi: same for me as well.
<nigelb> I listen to about 5 different variations of pronounciation because people get my name wrong *all* the time.
<AlanBell> spd-say -l fi jussi
<nigelb> hahahhahaha
<jussi> AlanBell: hrm, might have to install spd-say just to see how that sounds :P
<AlanBell> spd-say -l pl czajkowski
<jussi> hahahah
<nigelb> its probably installed by default
<AlanBell> jussi: it is default
<jussi> AlanBell: nigelb: in kubuntu?
<nigelb> *maybe*
<AlanBell> oh, default on the *real* ubuntu :p
<nigelb> hahahaha
<jussi> wot?
<mhall119> how do people get "nigel" wrong?
<AlanBell> might be there in kubuntu
<jussi> :P
<nigelb> mhall119: maco was suprised about that as well.
<nigelb> A lot of people pronounce the g, like "go" instead of like "gel"
<mhall119> who gets it wrong, westerners or indians?
<AlanBell> spd-say -l in nigel
<nigelb> indians
<nigelb> westerners *always* get my name right :)
<mhall119> ok, well I can see that, it is a very british name
<nigelb> except for the last name.
<mhall119> that's still not a complicated one
<nigelb> true
<mhall119> I mean, as far as Indian last names go, that's about as simple as they come
<nigelb> heh, truue
<AlanBell> spd-say is the command line interface to speech dispatcher, by default it uses the espeak synthesiser, but you can swap in other speech engines
<jussi> but the a could have several different sounds, as could the u...
<popey> indian dude who sits next to me calls me "poppy", malasian woman who sits behind me calls me "pop-eye" (with a delay), everyone else calls me popey. (poh-pee)
<czajkowski> popey: nobody calls you alan at work eh :)
<mhall119> who's alan?
 * pleia2 points to AlanBell
<popey> czajkowski: nope
<czajkowski> it;s odd how my name changes depending on what group I'm in, my close uni mates call me Laurs, work Laura oss folks who can say my name say czajkowski or Laura Cz
<AlanBell> I call my sister Laura "Lowly Worm"
<czajkowski> always amazed when cjwatson comments on my blog that he's taken the time to read a post
<czajkowski> ot that I don't hold popey in the same esteme
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> AlanBell: one of my mates in dublin used to attempt to call me la la he used to get a punch when he did that
<AlanBell> lolo?
<czajkowski> *smack*
<AlanBell> I will save that one for my little sister then
<AlanBell> who is older than you :)
 * czajkowski is getting older soon 
<czajkowski> :/
 * pleia2 is getting older sooner
<czajkowski> pleia2: date?
<pleia2> 29th
<czajkowski> sept?
 * popey is 40 next year ⍨
 * Pendulum is getting older after pleia2, but before czajkowski 
<pleia2> czajkowski: yeah
<popey> thinking of having a big party
<czajkowski> pleia2: yeah I still find this hard to believe
<pleia2> I turn 30!
<czajkowski> pleia2: piss off
<czajkowski> ;)
 * AlanBell will get popey a pipe and slippers
<czajkowski> popey: neither looks nor acts his age
<popey> :p
<pleia2> it meant I couldn't qualify for the "young professonals" rate at my new gym, I was very sad
 * czajkowski hugs pleia2 
 * pleia2 hugs
<pleia2> I don't actually mind getting older, that was a bummer though :)
 * czajkowski is reading up on disc surgery 
<czajkowski> pleia2: tbh neither do I, but I hate fuss of it
<czajkowski> as in the mothership just phoned asking was I flying home fo rthe weekend
<czajkowski> hadn't any plans, she sounds as upset now as when I told her I was fecking off to canada for my 30th
<pleia2> heh, the weekend following my birthday I'm going to a memorial service :(
<pleia2> thursday birthday, friday I get on a plane
<pleia2> no big 30th birthday bash for me
<pleia2> but at least I'll get to see some family I haven't seen in a while :)
 * Pendulum hugs pleia2 
 * pleia2 hugs
<Pendulum> I just found the Department of Labor guidelines for unpaid internships in the US. I'm starting to think most unpaid internships are actually illegal...
<mhall119> I'm pretty sure they're all immoral
<czajkowski> hey at home in ireland you should see slave.ie
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-09-25
<jussi> akgraner: akgraner akgraner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOW!!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!
 * jussi hugs akgraner
<nigelb> what'd she do?
 * nigelb scrolls up
<jussi> nigelb: I got a package from her, with a few things for our little bubbles... :D  :)
<nigelb> jussi: \o/
<cjohnston> AlanBell: ping
<AlanBell> o/
<cjohnston> you were behind pad.ubuntu.com correct?
<AlanBell> yeah
<cjohnston> 2 things... we need to update the tag to #uds-p, and two, can we make it to where pad.u.c doesn't say welcome to uds, blah blah blah, but the pad when used for UDS it says welcome to uds and has tags and all
<AlanBell> yeah, I know where to make those changes
<AlanBell> well actually I don't know how to tell when it is in a UDS context
<AlanBell> I can point out the locations and file an RT to request someone to change them
<cjohnston> is the team stuff something that may work? so make a team UDS-P ?
<AlanBell> I have no access to the box
<cjohnston> right
<cjohnston> we just need to get the changes started
<AlanBell> I don't know how the team stuff works
<cjohnston> hmm
<cjohnston> I wonder if Daviey does?
<AlanBell> I think we established it wouldn't get us openID integration and we didn't want to get people registering on it
<AlanBell> /usr/share/etherpad/etherpad/src/themes/default/templates/misc/pad_default.ejs
<AlanBell> that is a very simple file containing a boilerplate license comment and the text you want to be pre-populated
<AlanBell> it is part of the theme template so if we could use a specific UDS template then we could have a different one to the default theme
<AlanBell> but passing the theme name on the query string was a bit broken at the time so we ended up customising the default theme
<AlanBell> cjohnston: do you have a bug with the text you want in the default pad?
<cjohnston> I think what's there now s/uds-o/uds-p is good for UDS.. Beyond that.. just for creating a random new pad.. "Welcome" seems fine to me?
<AlanBell> ok, I can chuck in an RT requesting the s/uds-o/uds-p/ change for now
<cjohnston> please cc me
<AlanBell> Ticket 18035
<cjohnston> ty
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-09-17
<pleia2> czajkowski: thanks :)
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hi elfy
<elfy> did you have a good weekend ?
<dholbach> yes, I did :)
<dholbach> how about you?
<nigelb> Hey dholbach, dpm
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<elfy> yep - was quite relaxed all in all
<elfy> hi nigelb
<nigelb> Hey elfy :)
<dholbach> mine was less relaxed but still lots of fun :)
<nigelb> Mine involved lots of sleep and cooking.
<nigelb> Best combination.
<elfy> mine was les relaxed than it could have been - had soft dad head on which led to 4 teenage girls giggling all night Saturday
<czajkowski> aloha
<elfy> hi czajkowski
<jono> hey folks
<elfy> o/
<dholbach> hey jono
<dholbach>  _   _    _    ____  ______   __  ____ ___ ____ _____ _   _ ____    _ __   ___
<dholbach> | | | |  / \  |  _ \|  _ \ \ / / | __ )_ _|  _ \_   _| | | |  _ \  / \\ \ / / |
<dholbach> | |_| | / _ \ | |_) | |_) \ V /  |  _ \| || |_) || | | |_| | | | |/ _ \\ V /| |
<dholbach> |  _  |/ ___ \|  __/|  __/ | |   | |_) | ||  _ < | | |  _  | |_| / ___ \| | |_|
<dholbach> |_| |_/_/   \_\_|   |_|    |_|   |____/___|_| \_\|_| |_| |_|____/_/   \_\_| (_)
<dholbach>                                                                                
 * dholbach hugs jono
 * dholbach hugs jono
 * dholbach hugs jono
<jono> thanks dholbach! :-)
<dholbach> how's life over there?
<didrocks> happy birthday jono!
<jono> thanks didrocks!
<jono> dholbach, doing great, thanks :)
<jono> nice to be on this side of the pond for a bit
<AlanBell> jono: in London?
<jono> AlanBell, I am in the Midlands
<dpm> hey, happy birthday jono, hope you're enjoying being  back to the UK for a bit ;)
<jono> dpm, thanks!
<jono> dpm, lets hop on the phone in a bit
<jono> will sync you up
<dpm> jono, sure
<jono> for my birthday this year I want donations, so please go to http://www.crowdrise.com/jonobaconbirthday :-)
<czajkowski> jono: you coming down to London at all ?
<jono> czajkowski, nope
<czajkowski> awww
<czajkowski> :(
<jono> czajkowski, yeah, I wish I could make it there
 * AlanBell is in London most of this week
<daker> good morning
<daker> anyone knows where i can find marianna ?
<czajkowski> daker: email
<jono> dpm, dholbach free for a call?
<dpm> jono, yep
<jono> dpm, cool, will fire it up
<dpm> ok
<jono> dpm, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/03398631e9cf711893c4721659b61c62d580de88?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<dholbach> jono, sorry, I was out to get something for my cold - shall we start a new hangout?
 * didrocks hugs dholbach
<didrocks> dholbach: you too, have a cold?
<dholbach> didrocks, yeah, it's supposed to be still summer - having a cold now makes no sense :)
<dholbach> but I guess it's in preparation for autumn and winter - I'm sure we won't get a cold then! :)
 * dholbach hugs didrocks
<didrocks> dholbach: well, I'm in the same case, and I can't blame the Air Condition here :)
<didrocks> heh, yeah! rock solid then!
<dholbach> :-D
 * dholbach takes the dog for a walk - brb
<czajkowski> daker: did you get a hold of marianna via email
<daker> czajkowski: yes just the invitation, she will send the rest as soon as she receive them
<czajkowski> cool
<daker> czajkowski: thanks :)
<czajkowski> jono: ping got time for a quick pm
<dholbach> czajkowski, do you still have the link to the pad where we did the CoC changes?
<czajkowski> hmmm
<czajkowski> dholbach: lemmie go dig out via mail
<dholbach> I think I just found it again
<czajkowski> ah ok
<jono> dpm, what was the link for the new security profile creation process we discussed again?
<jono> I lost the link
<dpm> jono, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppDevUploadProcess/Meta#Security_Profile_Generation
<jono> thanks dpm
<dpm> np, I've also lost more than one link from a G+ chat window
<jono> :-)
<daker> mhall119: http://www.blog-emploi.com/public/000clocking-couch2.jpg
 * AlanBell waves to czajkowski over the river o/
<czajkowski> AlanBell: over in canada water today
<AlanBell> yeah
<jono> dpm, lets roll
<jono> dpm, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/ac712ffd3cb3e7ad7b4af66170668611f9bd664b?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<dpm> jono, coming
<jcastro> pleia2_, your landscape thing should be all set!
<pleia2_> jcastro: looks good, thank you :)
<dholbach> alright my friends, I call it a day
<dholbach> see you tomorrow
<jcastro> <-- lunch
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: got the people for the onair session?
<bkerensa> mhall119: So uh is Canonical going to release the Ubuntu on Android source?
<bkerensa> at least the free parts of it that are licensed under the GPL?
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-09-18
<mhall119> bkerensa: I don't know exactly what's involved
<mhall119> my understanding is that the Ubuntu part is unmodified, but that there is some Android code to bridge the two
<mhall119> and that part isn't something that can be dropped onto just any Android device
<pleia2> cjohnston: having trouble asking classbot (it's been down for over a week), is the server up? (if so, I need a reminder of IP since I seem to have the wrong one)
<pleia2> s/asking/accessing
 * pleia2 tired
<dholbach> good morning
<philballew> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi philballew
<bkerensa> dholbach: more Bug Initiative fixes done :)
<bkerensa> 5 today
<dholbach> nice
<philballew> congrats on making my reddit front page bkerensa
<philballew> you outperformed many cats to get there.
<bkerensa> philballew: I have been on r/linux front page for over 10 hours now
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> and Hacker News I held 6th place for most of yesterday
<bkerensa> :D
<philballew> Ive never used netflix, or any media streaming thing besides hulu
<philballew> but apperently its a big deal for some people.
<bkerensa> I dont much like hulu because of the ads
<philballew> I dont mind adds when its free
<bkerensa> oh on the web you mine
<bkerensa> so I watch over my xbox
<bkerensa> and its paid only
<nigelb> g22g60
<nigelb> grr
<IdleOne> not a very strong password
<philballew> ah, I dont own anything but a gamecube
 * IdleOne comments and runs...
<nigelb> IdleOne: *cough*
<IdleOne> You should take something for that cough :-)
<nigelb> haha
<bkerensa> IdleOne: nope :)
<bkerensa> 16 char unique passwords for all sites FTW
<philballew> bkerensa, my password is one word used on all sites
<philballew> and my laptop
<philballew> should I be worried?
<bkerensa> :)
<IdleOne> nah
<IdleOne> what could go wrong
<bkerensa> ikr
<philballew> I have nothing of value
<IdleOne> and that includes your password
<IdleOne> :P
<bkerensa> LOL
<nigelb> um, btw, that wasn't my password.
<nigelb> I was trying to change windows twice
<IdleOne> nigelb: i didn't think it was :)
<nigelb> and failed twice.
<bkerensa> I use lastpass an just generate new 16 char passwords for all my accounts every quarter
<bkerensa> :D
<philballew> my password is bkerensaiscrazy
<bkerensa> philballew: peh
<IdleOne> philballew: me too!
<philballew> i have my pasword written down on a sticky note next to my desktop in case anyone needs to use i
<bkerensa> philballew: for i in {1..100}; do apg -a 0 -m 12 -x 16 -n 1; done
<philballew> bkerensa, if you ever come down to sd, you can see my password for yourself!!!
<bkerensa> philballew: then I will do this https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-XiBPOs6r4oA/UFgbw0sdHtI/AAAAAAAAKsU/SpZs1agI3NQ/w442-h331/tumblr_m7y1beZ6HA1rxb915o2_r1_500.gif
<philballew> Thats what me and my roomate do everyday after class!!!!
<bkerensa> heh
<philballew> there is a giant sysadmin conference here in two months. you should come to that.
<philballew> its all about that linux thing your into  that makes you so big on reddit bkerensa !!!
<bkerensa> philballew: I will be on vacation
<bkerensa> Last big tech event for me this year will be BsidesPDX
<dholbach> new kernel, brb
<bkerensa> philballew: you should come for it :)
<philballew> alright, so just let me know when you got me a free plane ticket bkerensa .
<bkerensa> heg
<philballew> are you gonna go to scale though bkerensa ?
<philballew> papers just opened
<bkerensa> Nope BsidesPDX is it for me then just small things through the winter
<bkerensa> :)
<philballew> ah, I see.
<bkerensa> I hibernate officially starting Nov 1st
<philballew> here in sd there no cold so I cant
<bkerensa> I will be in California though likely in the spring or summer
<philballew> oh cool. what part?
<bkerensa> I am starting my first conference up here in Portland :)
<bkerensa> philballew: Davis
<philballew> ah, theres lugod there!
<philballew> have fun in ca though bkerensa what brings you to nor cal?
<philballew> just because its hella cool?
<bkerensa> peh davis is not nor cal
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> it tis valley
<bkerensa> but I will be visiting family
<philballew> Auburn is norcal and there just east of us
<philballew> unless you consider like redding as the start of norcal
<philballew> Lot of cool places there
<philballew> I love weed
<philballew> California
<bkerensa> philballew: I am of the belief that real northern california starts at Mendocino, Lake, Colusa, Sutter, Yuba and Neveda counties
<bkerensa> if your to follow the State of California's suggestions as to where Northern California starts well they think 80% of the state is northern
 * philballew thinks placer beats 
 * philballew thinks places beats nevada
<philballew> *placer
<philballew> bkerensa, they like to think the central part of the state does not exists. I like parts of it. Fresno and Bakersfield are nice places.
<philballew> using my other laptop means I dont know how to use the keyboard.
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> My sputnik laptop comes tomorrow
<bkerensa> \o/
<philballew> bkerensa, 's gonna do the new stuff dance
<bkerensa> nah
<bkerensa> it will likely sit for a day before I even open the box :)
<philballew> usps must know you well
<bkerensa> Yep :) I know USPS man.... UPS guy and fedex guy by name
<bkerensa> :D
<philballew> soon you will be exchanging Christmas cards
<czajkowski> morning
<dholbach> hey jono
<dholbach> how are you doing?
<dholbach> jono, I'm on the hook for patch piloting duty today - I'm happy for us to have the call now or later if you have stuff you need to figure out before - just let me know
<jono> dholbach, hey!
<jono> dholbach, lets do it in a bit
<dholbach> ok, just ping me
<bkerensa> wow jono putting in work :)
<bkerensa> 2am and all
<dholbach> bkerensa, he's in England :)
<bkerensa> oh ok that makes sense
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> I was feeling a little better about being up at 2am until u told me that dholbach
<dholbach> go to bed :)
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> When I worked nights, dholbach signing in was my cue to go to bed :P
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> dholbach usually comes on around 11pm/12am my time
<popey> bkerensa, still around?
<bkerensa|mobile> Popey: you paged?  :)
<popey> heh, hey bkerensa|mobile
<bkerensa|mobile> Hi
<bkerensa|mobile> In bed atm
<popey> you're doc team aren't you?
<popey> oh, sorry :(
<bkerensa|mobile> Yes
<popey> <popey> anyone around to review https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-lens-music/+bug/1049651 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1049651 in unity-lens-music "[UIFe] Do not list Internet radio stations in the dash" [Undecided,New]
<popey> (from #ubuntu-doc)
<bkerensa|mobile> Looks
<popey> thanks!
<bkerensa|mobile> popey: can i check screenshots in say  7 hours and comment?
<popey> ok, thanks!
<bkerensa|mobile> Ok gnight
<popey> nn
<popey> i like this b kerensa paging machine!
<jono> dpm, can you give me the link to mhall119's spec again for the API docs?
<dpm> hi jono, yep: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperNetwork
<jono> thanks dpm
 * dholbach takes the dog for a walk
<dholbach> jono, if you have a bit of time soon, that'd be great, as from 15-16 UTC I'll do my hangout-on-air
<dholbach> if not, there's always still tomorrow
<jono> dholbach, I am about to hop on a call with dpm, can we chat in 30m or so?
<jono> if not, we can at 1600
<dpm> jono, ok, I'm done with what I wanted to finish and free to hop on the phone
<jono> dpm, cool
<jono> dpm, I will fire it up
<dpm> k
<dholbach> 30m sounds great
<jono> dpm, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/063327e7c7226099ae7f255e5d00c77b9c14e4f7?ssc=eyJCIjpbbnVsbCxudWxsLG51bGwsbnVsbCxudWxsLG51bGwsbnVsbCxudWxsLG51bGwsbnVsbCxudWxsLG51bGwsbnVsbCxudWxsLG51bGwsbnVsbCxudWxsLG51bGwsW11dLCJPIjpbbnVsbCxudWxsLG51bGwsbnVsbCxudWxsLFtdLG51bGwsbnVsbCxudWxsLG51bGwsbnVsbCxudWxsLG51bGwsbnVsbCxudWxsLG51bGwsbnVsbCxudWxsLFtdLG51bGxdfQ%3D%3D&authuser=0&hl=en-US
<dpm> wow, these urls keep growing...
<jono> indeed
<czajkowski> aye it changed today for some unknown reason
<dholbach> that was fun :)
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow :)
<bkerensa> popey: +1 from doc team
<jcastro> https://plus.google.com/113210431006401244170/posts/bkWRT6nuFuQ
<jcastro> :-/
<jcastro> balloons, I blame you.
<jcastro> j/k
<balloons> ouch -- is this precise?
<popey> heh
<balloons> everyone has x220's.. that's bizzarre
 * popey just saw that too
<jcastro> I have a 220
<jcastro> but I'm on quantal already
<popey> Synaptiks is kde tho...
<popey> my x220 is precise
<balloons> good catch popey!
<bkerensa> jcastro: do you still have your sputnik?
<popey> so blame riddell :)
<jcastro> I never had a sputnik
<bkerensa> no?
<bkerensa> :s
<balloons> jcastro, so you have a 'ubuntu' stream bot scanning for comments 24/7? :-)
<popey> boatload of kde updates came in last night
<mhall119> I just updated on my x220 (Quantal), so now I'm afraid to reboot
<balloons> lol -- the world is your oyster
<mhall119> balloons: jcastro *is* a bot, didn't you know?
<balloons> everything is fine mhall119
 * balloons feels sheepish
<jcastro> heh
<mhall119> balloons: http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/1900/is-jorge-castro-a-robot
<bkerensa> mhall119: Quantal is great
<jcastro> "Once shot a man in Reno, just to watch him die."
<jcastro> hahaha
<jcastro> mhall119, you looking for something to pay with charm-wise?
<mhall119> pay?
<greg-g> play?
<jcastro> I meant play
<mhall119> oh, no, I have something already that I want to make a charm for
<mhall119> to make it easier for would-be developers to play with it
<jcastro> oh cool, anything interesting?
<mhall119> yes :)
<jcastro> oh ok
<jcastro> secret, I get it
<mhall119> oh course it's secret, we've a very secretive company right?
<mhall119> jcastro: it's for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperNetwork
<jcastro> ah neat
<jcastro> well, I meant secret as in you'll let us know when you're done
<jcastro> rather than "omg secret".
<mhall119> I'm just getting everything ready to call for developers tomorrow
<jcastro> that looks really awesome though, we've needed that for a long time
<mhall119> making sure there's a nice easy on-ramp for them
<mhall119> indeed
<jcastro> We just use like a template generator thing right now right?
<jcastro> like for unity's api docs?
<mhall119> for all of our platform's APIs
<mhall119> Unity, Gtk, Glib, etc
<mhall119> also Qt
<mhall119> anything a developer would use to write an app for Ubuntu
<mhall119> all in one place
<mhall119> plus, linking it to tutorials, code snippets, and AskUbuntu questions
<jcastro> popey, thinking of you: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDu1A9wrlhQ&feature=youtu.be
<popey> haha
 * AlanBell would like to see a things people say at UDS video
<jcastro> AlanBell, that would be awesome
<jcastro> "yeah, so for next cycle."
<mhall119> AlanBell: it'll be 90% "Geez it's hot in this room" or "Geez it's cold in this room"
<AlanBell> "does anyone have an iPhone charger?"
<AlanBell> "does anyone have a projector cable for a mac?"
<mhall119> "oh, you have an x220 too?"
<snap-l> "I used to wear Vibrams, but now I just wear Converse"
<AlanBell> wonder how many project sputnik laptops there will be at the next UDS
<mhall119> are they out of the beta program yet?
<snap-l> I couldn't fathom dropping $1200 on a laptop, so I passed on my invite.
<snap-l> also, not going to UDS. :)
<AlanBell> I have spent way more than that on a laptop in the past
<jcastro> oooh
<jcastro> I found this hotness in the -doc team mailing list: http://ubuntuone.com/0PVgOesPV6irItqdq3p8Lp
<AlanBell> it is taking a really long time for them to release the thing
<czajkowski> Sheldon cost me €1000 at xmas
<czajkowski> cant get the sputnik machines in ireland
<czajkowski> :/
<AlanBell> they show a flash new high spec laptop, say they are going to stick Ubuntu on it and get it out there, then leave it to age for 6 months
<jcastro> afaict a bunch of people have sputnik's already
<AlanBell> yeah, there is a restricted US beta of them
<czajkowski> jcastro: aye there is just not EU :/
<AlanBell> seeing as the windows version of the hardware is already on general sale I can't imagine the beta program producing a hardware refresh
<czajkowski> AlanBell: tbh my main reason for getting Sheldon was the fact it was light weight given my back I cannot carry a large heavy laptop
<mhall119> shoulda bought an x220 ;)
<czajkowski> mhall119: again a lot more expensive in .ie
<czajkowski> plus I couldnt buy one on the spot
<czajkowski> I could buy the z830 on the spot
<mhall119> really?  I figured that coming from China it would be just as expensive to you as to me
<czajkowski> which means I can try the keyboard out, which was one reason I dindt buy the ASUS, the keyboard was awful
<czajkowski> probably another couple of hunred
<AlanBell> mhall119: historically they change the dollar sign to a pound sign and sell for the same number, then convert the pound value to euro at the normal exchange rate
<mhall119> AlanBell: ouch, really?
<czajkowski> mhall119: yup
<jcastro> the x220 is much heavier than sputnik
<mhall119> that's.....strange
<czajkowski> pleia2: ping
<pleia2> czajkowski: hello
<mhall119> x220 isn't much heaver than air
<AlanBell> mhall119: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2165640/Google-Nexus-7-tablet-Search-giant-officially-unveils-tablet-iPad-showing-new-augmented-reality-glasses.html
<czajkowski> pleia2: have I told you how much I love you!
<pleia2> czajkowski: haha <3
<AlanBell> it is newsworthy when technology isn't dollars for pounds!
<mhall119> I wonder why Google isn't using ultra-high resolution screens yet
<mhall119> AlanBell: wow, that really sucks for you guys, I had no idea.  Why is that tolerated?
<AlanBell> dunno, you can google rip off Britain to find lots of stuff about it
<czajkowski> mhall119: it's why we all like to go to the states as it's rather cheap for us
<czajkowski> compared to over here
 * czajkowski needs to restock up on MAC 
<mhall119> as long as the dollar is weak, yeah
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrenchTeam/ApprovalApplication2012  impressive application
<czajkowski> mhall119: it's always been weak! :)
<mhall119> it seems that way sometimes, yeah :(
<czajkowski> mhall119: you checking in luggage coming to UDS?
<mhall119> yeah, I'll be there a week and a half
<mhall119> too long for a carry-on
<czajkowski> mhall119: mind if I get you to pick me up 2 bottles of stuff
<czajkowski> godaughter uses a cream for her face you cannot buy in .ie except boyd wash for her skin
<czajkowski> will give you details it's about $10
<czajkowski> and paypal you the cash
<mhall119> czajkowski: can you send M the details?  I'm happy to transport them, but I can't be trusted to buy the right product :)
<czajkowski> thanks
<czajkowski> will do
<czajkowski> gdaughters are expensive creatures!
<mhall119> so are real daughters
<cjohnston> +1
<czajkowski> hah will be a while before I have that issue
<bkerensa> AlanBell: stay tuned for a sputnik review and teardown
<bkerensa> :D
<AlanBell> heh
<AlanBell> screwdrivers at the ready
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: hey, happy birthday! (may be a little bit late, but you weren't here while I was)
<jono> thanks JoseeAntonioR!
<bkerensa> mhall119: you subscribe to this? https://www.facebook.com/lists/10150896044944655
<mhall119> bkerensa: nope
<jcastro_> hey jono
<jcastro> did you and aq find wordpress hosts yet?
<jcastro> popey, did you try humblebundle on 12.10?
<jcastro> mine returned a blahblah-not-found-in-your-repositories
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-09-19
<daker> whoever posted the link on @ubuntu account, the link is 404
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: hey, what's happening with ubuntu on air? are we making it?
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> daker, t'as vu les tweets #muslimrage? http://gawker.com/5943828 est très drôle :)
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: hey, I'm setting the channel in ubuntuonair.com to #ubuntu-on-air, which is logged
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, ok
<dholbach> I'll change it on the ubuntuonair.com page as well
<JoseeAntonioR> that's what I'm doing :P
<JoseeAntonioR> we should set a redirect
<dholbach> ok, fixed it on the page
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: could you please set mode +if #ubuntu-on-air to #ubuntuonair? the first one is logged
<JoseeAntonioR> great, then
<JoseeAntonioR> how've you been, btw?
<dholbach> good good - how about you?
<JoseeAntonioR> great, trying to get along with school
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, I'm not sure I have the privileges to do that in the channel
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, that's why I asked bkerensa
<dholbach> ah sorry
<JoseeAntonioR> np
<JoseeAntonioR> anyways, it's done now
<dholbach> thanks a bunch
<JoseeAntonioR> no prob
<JoseeAntonioR> one last thing, I would like having someone from the dev team on the openweek, who can explain a bit how the dev teams work, who do you think it can be?
<dholbach> I'm happy to do an introduction to Ubuntu development
<dholbach> maybe even 2h
<dholbach> and I'll try to find a co-host to make it a bit more fun
<dholbach> an earlier session would be great
<JoseeAntonioR> great, but make sure it doesn't crash with your schedule
<JoseeAntonioR> what do you mean?
<dholbach> the schedule on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek looks a bit broken
<dholbach> 10 UTC
<dholbach> next one: 13 UTC
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, yep
<JoseeAntonioR> because Mark's giving one at 10
<JoseeAntonioR> sessions normally start at 13
<dholbach> aha
<JoseeAntonioR> so, you would prefer a session which starts earlier than 13?
<dholbach> no, 13 is just fine
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, on or off air?
<dholbach> I don't know yet
<dholbach> but I'll let you know
<JoseeAntonioR> ok then, thanks! :)
 * dholbach hugs JoseeAntonioR
 * JoseeAntonioR hugs dholbach back
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, I'm out, school awaits for me!
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, see you! :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<philballew> Hello everybody!
<czajkowski> philballew: howdy doody
<czajkowski> you're up late
<philballew> czajkowski, yeah, studying for a Spanish test tomorrow. I dont sleep well anyway.
<philballew> Work going well this morning for you?
<czajkowski> so far
<czajkowski> I've seen some of the RTs in so I'm going to be busy
<czajkowski> but I like to be busy so it's al good
<philballew> I find at my job when theres nothing to do, thats when it feels like im working more then normal.
<philballew> Some weird perception of time thing.
<czajkowski> heh
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<dholbach> jono, dpm just texted me and said they have a power outage
<jono> thanks for letting me know
<jono> dholbach, want to hop on a call?
<dholbach> so he'll wait a bit to see if it comes back and then find a place to work from if it doesn't
<dholbach> sure
<jono> dholbach, a likely story
<jono> dpm is next a to a pool with a margherita
<dholbach> yeah, or on a Spanish strike day - must be that time of the month again
<jono> hah
<jono> dholbach, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/d067025c45ada5a8ad072571842af9c025f1b3f8?ssc=eyJCIjpbbnVsbCxudWxsLG51bGwsbnVsbCxudWxsLG51bGwsbnVsbCxudWxsLG51bGwsbnVsbCxudWxsLG51bGwsbnVsbCxudWxsLG51bGwsbnVsbCxudWxsLG51bGwsW11dLCJPIjpbbnVsbCxudWxsLG51bGwsbnVsbCxudWxsLFtdLG51bGwsbnVsbCxudWxsLG51bGwsbnVsbCxudWxsLG51bGwsbnVsbCxudWxsLG51bGwsbnVsbCxudWxsLFtdLG51bGxdfQ%3D%3D&authuser=0&hl=en-US
<dholbach> dpm, Alter
<dholbach> dpm, wieder da?
<dholbach> dpm_, power outage fixed or did you have to go somewhere else to work?
<dpm> dholbach, I'm back home. I figured out it'd take me less time to wait than to drive to the city to find an internet cafe
<dpm> it seems power is still a bit flaky
<dpm> disconnecting every now and then
<dholbach> jono, dpm just helped fix the packaging guide
<jono> dholbach, cool!
<jono> dholbach, looks great :-)
<daker> dholbach: nice :D
<dholbach> daker, it's hard to pick a favourite :)
<czajkowski> daker: any idea why the thai loco are appearing twice on the LTP with 2 different re approval dates
<daker> czajkowski: where ?
<czajkowski> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<czajkowski> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-th
<czajkowski> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/thai-locoteam
<daker> czajkowski: i think this one "thai-locoteam" is old
<czajkowski> ahh any idea how yo worked that out ?
<czajkowski> just a bit confued
<czajkowski> *confused
<daker> give me sometimes so i can look at the code
<czajkowski> ok thanks
<daker> if i am not wrong there is a merge functionality in LTP, so they can merge the old team with the new one, right mhall119 cjohnston ?
<cjohnston> are both members of locoteams
<mhall119> daker: the funtionality is there, yes
<mhall119> IIRC, they have to be members of, or admins of, both teams
<daker> nigelb: http://xkcd-map.rent-a-geek.de/
<nigelb> daker: already saw that large map :)
<daker> :)
 * czajkowski is looking forward to meeting randall in 2 weeks time 
<czajkowski> He's coming to Ireland :D
<popey> jcastro, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12248111#post12248111
<popey> Dan Gilmore asking for help
<jono> dpm, hey
<dpm> jono, hey. Can we jump on the phone?
<jono> dpm, sure
<dpm> just a sec, I'll set up the hangout
<jono> dpm, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/baf7c0fe5b899d410de8f1bd07f8e9993551eb93?ssc=eyJCIjpbbnVsbCxudWxsLG51bGwsbnVsbCxudWxsLG51bGwsbnVsbCxudWxsLG51bGwsbnVsbCxudWxsLG51bGwsbnVsbCxudWxsLG51bGwsbnVsbCxudWxsLG51bGwsW11dLCJPIjpbbnVsbCxudWxsLG51bGwsbnVsbCxudWxsLFtdLG51bGwsbnVsbCxudWxsLG51bGwsbnVsbCxudWxsLG51bGwsbnVsbCxudWxsLG51bGwsbnVsbCxudWxsLFtdLG51bGxdfQ%3D%3D&authuser=0&hl=en-US
<jono> dpm, ^
<dholbach> alright, I'll call it a day - see you tomorrow
<czajkowski> dholbach: toodles
<jono> dpm, I am calling
<dholbach> bye
<jono> no answer
<dpm> jono, weird, I cannot see anyone calling. Let me restart skype
<jono> dpm, you call me
<dpm> jono, ok, calling
<jono> cool
<jono> I don't see anything
<daker> me
<daker> me too mhall119
<daker> it works now
<bkerensa> jono: is it possible to get a name or e-mail of someone working on Ubuntu for Android?
<bkerensa> I have someone from Mozilla OS team who would love to chat with them
<mhall119> bkerensa: Ubuntu for Mozilla OS?
<marcoceppi> Mozilla OS for Ubuntu for Android?
<bkerensa> mhall119: no... Someone from the Mozilla OS Team wants to chat with the Ubuntu on Android team
<mhall119> I was asking if that's what they wanted to chat about
<AlanBell> is mozilla OS different to Firefox OS (boot to gecko)
<mhall119> popey: can you help bkerensa?
<bkerensa> AlanBell: No same thing... Mozilla OS/B2G/Firefox OS all code names :)
<bkerensa> we dont have a official name yet I dont think
<AlanBell> ok, are you running it yet?
<bkerensa> AlanBell: me? No I am getting a Mozilla Phone though and have played with it
<bkerensa> its very nice
<AlanBell> I had a really quick play with an early version at the mozspace in London
<AlanBell> quite tempted to put it on my phone
<bkerensa> ahh :)
<bkerensa> so we had 7 different devices at the Music Hack Day in Portland here a few weeks back
<bkerensa> and its way faster than any oem install of android I have seen
<AlanBell> yeah, it did seem quick
<bkerensa> I have a brand new Samsung Galaxy Verb and its slower that a Moz Phone
<mhall119> bkerensa: what is it under the hood?
<bkerensa> Its Android
<bkerensa> but stripped down
<bkerensa> with html5 apps
<AlanBell> it is an android kernel and a web server
<bkerensa> yes
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> serving html5
<bkerensa> :D
<AlanBell> and gecko looking at the local webserver
<bkerensa> Yep
<bkerensa> :D
<mhall119> webserver?
<bkerensa> unsure let me check
<AlanBell> actually offline HTML5 applications kind of blur the lines between what is and is not a server
<bkerensa> mhall119: busybox's
<bkerensa> so busybox httpd
<bkerensa> mhall119: So if I am at UDS next cycle I will bring down a Mozilla phone
<bkerensa> :)
<mhall119> bkerensa: cool, I'd like to see it
<popey> mhall119, bkerensa yo!
<bkerensa> popey: yo
<popey> mozilla want to talk to us?
<popey> my irony meter exploded
<czajkowski> *grin*
<czajkowski> popey: I think your sarcasim meter may have moved also!:)
<bkerensa> popey: a Mozilla employee yep he is also a Ubuntu User :)
<popey> can you get me his details and what specifically he's interested in talking about and I'll find the right person
<bkerensa> kk
<popey> awesome
 * AlanBell wonders if Firefox will get unity webapps in 12.10
<mhall119> AlanBell: it already does
<mhall119> I thought
<bkerensa> popey: Benjamin Kero bkero@mozilla.com
<mhall119> another Ben K. huh?
<AlanBell> orly?
<bkerensa> ;0 be lucky he doesn't idle here... his nick is bkero
<bkerensa> ;p
 * AlanBell is fairly sure firefox does not have the webapps api right now, just chromium
<bkerensa> so sad considering chromium is not actively maintained in Ubuntu
<bkerensa> =/
<mhall119> AlanBell: well it used to...
<AlanBell> I am not sure why it isn't there in 12.10, however I suspect the reason may relate to popey's irony meter
<bkerensa> Does anyone know how and where Online Accounts credentials are stored?
<bkerensa> popey: anytime you need someone in Mozilla let me know I can grab you the right person from phonebook
<popey> it does AlanBell
<popey> the work was done on ff a while back
<AlanBell> must be getting a bit tight to wriggle it in for 12.10 now
<AlanBell> but bigger things have been sabdlf'd in during the last week before :)
<daker> what shoud l call myself Ubuntu Community Member? Ubuntu Member ? or just Ubuntu Contributor ?
<daker> should call*
<czajkowski> daker: in what manner
<czajkowski> on emails
<czajkowski> or on applications
<daker> presentation(slides)
<czajkowski> *loaths* evangelist
<czajkowski> daker: well you contrbite, you're an ubuntu member
<czajkowski> so why not both :)
<daker> ok
<czajkowski> daker: I often find maybe bullet points to decribe yourself and talk around them what they mean for you
<czajkowski> as you develper contribute to Ubuntu where as someoe else may not dev but does contribute in other ways
<cjohnston> Ubuntu Community Contributor?
<czajkowski> also sometimes people dont fully understand what an Ubuntu member is and the process
<czajkowski> cjohnston: advocate...
<bkerensa> or just a name?
<bkerensa> :D
<popey> name and email / twitter / irc handle is all I do
<popey> maybe "Elvis Impersonator"
<bkerensa> name / url / ubuntu quote for @ubuntu.com
<pleia2> I was at a job interview and one of the guys interviewing goes "I knew your name was familiar, I'm on some Ubuntu mailing list and I see your name in "From:" all the time!"
<pleia2> so now I just go by "awesome"
<bkerensa> pleia2: LOL
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> it was a good interview
<mhall119> pleia2: did you get that job/
<mhall119> ?
<pleia2> mhall119: waiting on an offer :)
<mhall119> they're probably thinking "Oh no, she'll take over *everything*"
<pleia2> "perfect!"
<mhall119> if that's their reaction, then it's a place worth working at :)
<pleia2> hehe
<czajkowski> :-)
<daker> sometimes people thinks that Ubuntu member means Ubuntu Dev/MOTU and they tells me if i have upload access to the archive :D
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> I think many people think they are automatically Ubuntu Members by being involved in the community
<bkerensa> 90% of people requesting to join the official member linked in are not Ubuntu Members or are Canonical employees who also are not members
<czajkowski> have folks seen http://blog.launchpad.net/general/privacy-for-blueprints-enabled-for-beta-testers
<daker> does anyone have stats about ubuntu ?
<bkerensa> daker: sabdfl seems to :)
<bkerensa> http://www.datamation.com/open-source/desktop-linux-has-ubuntus-unity-surpassed-the-mac-1.html
<popey> daker, what kind of stats?
<daker> anything, users on the forum, how many developers working on it, how many packages do we have in the archive ?
<daker> popey: ^
<pleia2> ubuntuforums.org has stats on the bottom of the front page: Threads: 1,876,553, Beans: 11,612,613, Members: 1,732,566, Active Members: 31,021
<pleia2> and you can look at the launchpad teams to find membership numbers of various teams
<pleia2> https://launchpad.net/~motu and https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev are good places to look
<daker> oh yeah thanks pleia2 :)
<pleia2> trying to figure out the best place to grab number of packages, hm
<pleia2> http://askubuntu.com/questions/120630/how-many-packages-are-in-the-main-repository has a good answer
<daker> pleia2: http://i.imgur.com/vvxyo.png ? at the bottom of USC
<pleia2> daker: yeah, it's somewhere around 40k if you count all the shipped repos so that seems accurate
<IdleOne> muon package manager shows 40788 packages
<pleia2> (that number will include PPAs and other repos you enabled)
<AlanBell> yeah, but most are not what people would call apps
<daker> yeah i have ppas
<IdleOne> no ppa's here
<daker> thanks IdleOne
<pleia2> yeah, that's just "packages" - not apps (so includes libraries, docs, translations and all kinds of things)
<IdleOne> also includes virtual packages, metapackages.
<popey> daker, ~592 canonical employees
<popey> daker, also note that pay-for games are in PPAs (private ones)
<popey> so might not be obvious how many there are
<cjohnston> balloons: nice post today
<daker> popey: thank you :)
<cjohnston> sounds like, as always, hggdh doin a great job too :-)
<pleia2> cjohnston: classbot has been gone for a couple weeks, can you PM me the address again?
 * hggdh blushes
<cjohnston> I know.. lol :-P
<cjohnston> gotta tell you good job every once in a while.. hehe
<hggdh> :-)
<balloons> cjohnston, thanks :-)
<balloons> and yes... hggdh is an allstar
<cjohnston> thankfully I have a few days before my next call with him, maybe his head will be back to a normal size by then after that comment
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys, has anyone recieved the Official Ubuntu Book from Pearson (via UPS) over here?
<pleia2> I got one, but I don't remember what carrier sent it
<JoseeAntonioR> UPS is trying to charge me an amount of around 35 dollars, seems weird
<JoseeAntonioR> just for recieving it
<pleia2> :\
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll just send an email and see what I can do
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-09-20
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: Its because they want a import duty
<bkerensa> this is not unusual
<bkerensa> Its being held at UPS's Customs office in Peru I imagine?
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: because of storage, they say
<JoseeAntonioR> nope, it's out
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: makes sense storage costs them money :)
<bkerensa> I do not like UPS's Customs Processes for international shipments
<bkerensa> I have now had three holds occur with them for everything from them wanting to know what material a shirt is made out of to them asking me if the pens coming to me follow all federal regulations
<bkerensa> =/
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh
<bkerensa> Yeah
<bkerensa> I asked the lady "Do you think I manufactured these pens myself?"
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> are they still with ups?
<bkerensa> no
<bkerensa> I got them out the same day they got a customs hold
<bkerensa> either way we are no longer using Merchandise Mania
<bkerensa> so going forward we will have things shipped domestically
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> hi dpm
<dpm> morgen dholbach
<dpm> dholbach, ah, you can perhaps help me with confirming whether the "Battery" string on the power indicator appears untranslated on your system?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> that's the case
<dpm> dholbach, thanks, Didier just confirmed it on #ubuntu-desktop, so it's confirmed in 3 languages - looks to me like a bug
<dholbach> yep
<bkerensa> morning popey
<popey> hey bkerensa
<popey> thanks for the docteam efforts for this unity release!
<bkerensa> popey: no problem
<bkerensa> popey: you use Tomahawk yet?
<popey> nope
<popey> no idea what it is
<bkerensa> popey: media player http://www.tomahawk-player.org/
<bkerensa> open source :)
<popey> well that looks familiar
<IdleOne> bkerensa: you wouldn't happen to know how I get firefox to know how to use links from toma.hk to play in tomahawk?
<bkerensa> IdleOne: Yes
<bkerensa> one sec
<IdleOne> :)
 * IdleOne waits
<bkerensa> IdleOne: http://askubuntu.com/questions/44849/how-to-configure-chrome-to-open-magnet-urls-with-deluge
<bkerensa> I thought that might be the trick
<bkerensa> but let me check with muesli
<jokerdino> whoa, ask ubuntu link \o/
<bkerensa> waiting on their response
<bkerensa> but I imagine adding a handler for tomahawk to the desktop file will result in a win
<bkerensa> deluge still has same issue on Ubuntu
<IdleOne> I'm not running Unity
<bkerensa> I have to hack my desktop file each time
<jokerdino> i think you can configure in preferences > apps > mime
<bkerensa> IdleOne: you still have desktop files though :)
<IdleOne> so, I don't think that will help me
<bkerensa> IdleOne: What DE?
<IdleOne> kde
<bkerensa> http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry-spec-latest.html
<bkerensa> yeah kde uses it
<IdleOne> ok, and I save the file in  ~/home right?
<bkerensa> uhh nano /usr/share/applications/tomahawk.desktop
<IdleOne> the file already exists, why doesn't it work?
<bkerensa> idk
<bkerensa> and the handler is there too
<bkerensa> you could file a bug http://bugs.tomahawk-player.org/secure/Dashboard.jspa
<bkerensa> or ping muesli on #tomahawk
<IdleOne> lemme poke around a littke
<IdleOne> little
<czajkowski> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1053288
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1053288 in unity "Broken UI and no window management" [Undecided,New]
<jokerdino> can't reproduce the bug.
<popey> czajkowski, what happens if you switch to guest account, does it do it then?
<czajkowski> popey: yes just checked
<IdleOne> bkerensa: thanks for your help btw :)
<jokerdino> aha, czajkowski i can reproduce your bug now
<jokerdino> no appmenu, no markers in launcher, etc
<czajkowski> indeed
 * czajkowski goes back to sleep now 
<czajkowski> a bug a day at least with unity atm :/
<jokerdino> good night.
<popey> czajkowski, its not a bug :)
<jokerdino> popey: is it the configuration files?
<popey> its because you still have reminants of the staging ppa on your machine
<popey> you need to a) add the staging ppa, then b) purge it
<popey> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:unity-team/staging
<popey> sudo apt-get update
<popey> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<popey> sudo ppa-purge ppa:unity-team/staging
<czajkowski> czajkowski@sheldon:~$ sudo ppa-purge ppa:unity-team/staging
<czajkowski> Updating packages lists
<czajkowski> PPA to be removed: unity-team staging
<czajkowski> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: unity-team staging
<czajkowski> :/
<jokerdino> let me reboot. one sec
<jokerdino> popey: that didn't help my case.
<popey> czajkowski, did you add it first?
<czajkowski> popey: yup followed your instructions
<popey> have a look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ for a file called unity-team-staging-quantal.list
<popey> does it exist?
<czajkowski> yes
<popey> remove it and then do the instructions again
<popey> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/unity-team-staging-quantal.list
<czajkowski> popey: https://pastebin.canonical.com/74851/
<czajkowski> seem right to you
<popey> no
<czajkowski> bugger
<czajkowski> followed all of your instructions :s
<jokerdino> popey: i can reproduce the bug with bamf from repo.
<jokerdino> using https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/bamf/0.3.0-0ubuntu2
<popey> czajkowski, no, hang on
<popey> this is a byproduct of you having mixed packages from quantal and staging
<jokerdino> czajkowski: i installed libunity-webapps0 and that helps
<jokerdino> sudo apt-get install libunity-webapps*
<jokerdino> please. take me seriously :P
<popey> czajkowski, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1216428/
<popey> try that
<czajkowski> he following packages have unmet dependencies. libbamf3-0 : Depends: bamfdaemon (= 0.3.0+stagingbzr483ubuntu0+439)
<czajkowski> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<czajkowski> popey: didnt I do that funky one the last day
<popey> odd
<czajkowski> dont up update/upgrade
<popey> similar
<czajkowski> thanks popey for the help though
<popey> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1216431/
<popey> try that one?
 * jokerdino shrugs and walks away.
<popey> :(
<czajkowski> jokerdino: how is 12.10 for you other than this issue?
<czajkowski> popey: no errors that time
<jokerdino> czajkowski: it is generally okay. i just fixed this issue by installing libunity-webapps0 :/
<jokerdino> apparently, bamf was rebuilt against libunity-webapps and you ought to have it installed.
<czajkowski> jokerdino: ok good to know, thank you.
<jokerdino> this is one of those times when i hate my username.
<czajkowski> why?
<jokerdino> people don't take me seriously enough :|
<czajkowski> jokerdino: no not at all, just hard getting info from 2 people at the same time
<czajkowski> apologies nothign to do with your name at all
<czajkowski> really
<czajkowski> :)
<jokerdino> oh, that's a little soothing.
<jokerdino> :)
<jokerdino> but really, did you not try installing it? :/
<czajkowski> now I'm off to find a dentist in the hope he can fix my gob
<czajkowski> bbiab
<jokerdino> bye; take care
<jokerdino> (i abhor dentists)
<popey> new unity/compiz etc will land later so all this will be more fun
<jokerdino> ~_~
<jokerdino> popey: what comes with the new unity/ compiz?
<jokerdino> other than the webapps.
<popey> joy and happy times
<jokerdino> i see.
<jokerdino> i hope to switch to Fedora in case of grave dangers :P
<AlanBell> hopefully a less explody GTK too
<jokerdino> i am still waiting for the sound theme, icon theme, better spread, etc
<jokerdino> i am sure i am missing a couple more.
<popey> pffft, all the cool cats are switching to gnewsense
<popey> or something
<jokerdino> lol gnewsense is not in development is it?
<jokerdino> last update on Thursday 2012-03-01,
<jokerdino> I think i am happy with the buggy Unity.
<popey> czajkowski, guys are working on your issue
 * czajkowski hugs popey 
<czajkowski> found a dentist
<czajkowski> need to wait an hour
<czajkowski> :/
<cjohnston> mornin
<dpm> inbox < 250 \o/
<dpm> :)
<dpm> time to go for lunch
<jcastro_> heya czajkowski
<jcastro_> any idea where: https://code.launchpad.net/+daily-builds went?
<jcastro_> http://cuddletech.com/blog/?p=770
<jcastro_> at last, the last of the solaris hold outs ....
<snap-l> This is the first I'm hearing of Illumos.
<cjohnston> dholbach: you added me to the card, I'll make the decision ;-) hehhe
<dholbach> haha
<dpm> hi bkerensa, around?
<cjohnston> who's decision is it?
<pleia2> snap-l: it's what pretty much all the new solaris spins are based on these days, there are some really cool server ones
<pleia2> went to a talk on smartos recently for virtualization, runs the host OS in RAM :)
<snap-l> pleia2: Ah, very cool
<dholbach> alright, I've got to got and buy some medicine - see you all tomorrow :)
<cjohnston> o
<cjohnston> o/
<dholbach> bye :)
<bkerensa> dpm: Hello :)
<jcastro_> cjohnston, yo yo
<jcastro_> summit charm blog?
<bkerensa> jcastro_: someone on G+ says they will pay for you to do the horse
<bkerensa> :)
<cjohnston> jcastro_: your writing one?
<jcastro_> no I was told you were going to
<bkerensa> lol
<jcastro_> cjohnston, no seriously I thought you and mims were working on one
<cjohnston> slowly, yes
<jcastro_> joseeAntonioR, ok racaar, vandine, and neil are in
<jcastro_> I'll update the page then announce it
<jcastro_> http://ubuntuonair.com/
<jcastro_> uhhh
<czajkowski> jcastro_: sorry only seeing message now, was offline
<jcastro_> anyone help me out with my simple html brain freeze?
<czajkowski> not sure if you ask in -ops they'll let you know
<jcastro_> #launchpad-ops?
<czajkowski> yes on our server
<jcastro_> ta
<czajkowski> np
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro_: great! You meant from 17 to 18, or sometime between 17 and 18
<jcastro_> 17 to 18 right?
<jcastro_> joseeAntonioR: so I seem to fail at simple html
<jcastro_> see the front page
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro_: I won't be here at 17!
<JoseeAntonioR> let me check
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<jcastro_> oh, make it 18 then?
<JoseeAntonioR> I'm having my visa interview at 16, don't know if I'll make it.
<JoseeAntonioR> can be, though
<jcastro_> that's fine
<JoseeAntonioR> if I don't arrive here at 17:55, then start without me, and I'll join as soon as I get home
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll try to do it as quicker as I can
<jcastro_> that's fine
<jcastro_> no rush
<jcastro_> WE CAN LIVE.
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro_: page updated
<jcastro_> \o/
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl is now daddy nxvl!
<mhall119> upvote please: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/107qr7/new_unity_66_released_needs_your_help_testing/
<bkerensa> mhall119: r/Linux is better
<bkerensa> ;p
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro_: want me to test if disqus works?
<jcastro_> sure
<jcastro_> I have to bail for a bit, but I'll be back
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: are you joining us on Monday?
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: what time?
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: 18 UTC
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: I am sleeping at that hour
<bkerensa> maybe
<bkerensa> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<cjohnston> bkerensa: you only sleep about one hour a day, can't you pick a different one
<bkerensa> cjohnston: no no I get 4 hours of sleep
<jcastro_> oh sweet
<jcastro_> we're keeping grub2 for secure boot
<jcastro_> \o/
<mhall119> seems that way
<bkerensa> cjohnston: I recently learned that getting 4 hours of sleep is for the win http://www.businessinsider.com/successful-people-who-barely-sleep-2012-9
<cjohnston> bkerensa: I read that after you posted itttttt.. and im not sure I believe you on you actually get 4 hours
<mhall119> I did that for about a year, it was horrible
<bkerensa> mhall119: I wish I could sleep normal hours
 * cjohnston wishes he could go back to sleeping 4 hours.
<bkerensa> cjohnston: 4-5 hours :) is honestly about average
<bkerensa> it really depends on when I fall asleep and whether my neighbors child is being a monster in the morning :P
<jcastro_> I need a full 8, been kind of rough this week
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> this past few months ive been requiring a lot, and i dont like it
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro_: I would suggest a private hangout on Saturday, so we can teach participants how to use the addon, and for testing connections/audio
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro_> the only one who sucks is racarr
<jcastro_> and he has a new headset and stuff
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<bkerensa> jcastro_: you should make a hangout on air tut
<JoseeAntonioR> sure about that?
<jcastro_> none of them are going to work on a saturday
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro_> I'll send a reminder on monday morning for people to test their stuff though
<JoseeAntonioR> great, then
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll send the link to the addon instructions later
<pleia2> sleep++ (I love sleep so much I'm marrying the owner of doze.net)
<jcastro_> what's doze.net?
<pleia2> just a domain
<jcastro_> and is that the guy we met at the BBQ? that one day?
<pleia2> yeah
<jcastro_> is he a geek too or just opposite?
<pleia2> he's a geek too, network engineer at google
<jcastro_> oh cool
<bkerensa> Btw.. if anyone was thinking of getting a Kindle Fire HD... Just dont
<jcastro_> did he have a good time at UDS?
<jcastro_> I bet the first time is weird for some people.
<mhall119> bkerensa: why would anyone want an LCD ebook reader?
<cjohnston> lol
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro_> "this UDS thing is easy, after that party we through for you guys with the latex circus clowns, this band you guys have is tame."
<cjohnston> We aren't going to have latex clowns this time? I quit!
<mhall119> that was a very weird party
<mhall119> volleyball > clowns
<bkerensa> jcastro_: you think it will be tame... little did you know Denmark is party capital ;p
<jcastro_> that volleyball was getting intense
<jcastro_> until marcoceppi ruined it
<bkerensa> The quad copter that kept crashing into the crowd was intense
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro_> pleia2, this weekend, single sign on
<jcastro_> I can feel it
<bkerensa> jcastro_: for forums?
<czajkowski> Dear 2FA please FO >:(
<jcastro_> bkerensa, hope so
<pleia2> yes! then we can go back to pestering IS about doing the upgrade :)
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> pleia2: ticket says stalled
<bkerensa> :D
<czajkowski> it will do while it's n progress
<pleia2> bkerensa: yes, because someone is working on getting the single sign on plugin working, IS can't do anything until that's done
<pleia2> it's actually an IS ticket, the status doesn't reflect work they aren't doing
 * popey hugs 2fa
<czajkowski> popey: yer rather strange :)
<popey> nah
<popey> i have it all setup sweet
<marcoceppi> jcastro_: "Mandatory break"
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-09-21
<czajkowski> ello
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hahaha
<dholbach> Red-nosed Reindeer would be an awesome release name
<elfy> lol
<czajkowski> hah
<daker> ouufff :/ no luck
<dholbach> daker, what happened?
<daker> RDV 24october :/
<dholbach> RDV?
<daker> appointment for the visa
<dholbach> bah :-(
<dholbach> and there's no way to get an earlier one?
<jono> wow
<dholbach> waiting one month for an appointment is ridiculous
<jono> this dash stuff is pretty cool :-)
<cjohnston> we really gotta start doing this stuff earlier
<dholbach> daker, maybe you can try the embassy of another country party of the Schengen agreement?
<daker> i don't know :/ Spain/Italy have a long queue...
<daker> visa sucks!
<dholbach> yes, they do :-(
<dholbach> but maybe it's worth a try to get a visa for another Schengen country or at least to read up about it or contact the people in the embassy
<daker> i'll retry
<czajkowski> cjohnston: only so early you can start as well
<czajkowski> daker: or if you go with your flights booked surely and show them this
<daker> they wont let you enter the Center without an appointment :/
<czajkowski> daker: email?
<czajkowski> phone?
<daker> czajkowski: what should i say ?
<daker> phone ya
<czajkowski> daker: explain you need it urgently, do you have flights booked if so give them the details, explain you're going to attend a confernce and have proof
<daker> ok i'll call them again ASAP
<czajkowski> daker: shout if we can help
<daker> ok thanks czajkowski
<daker> czajkowski, dholbach i called them, and he told me to call him on monday :)
<czajkowski> that's better than october 24th
<czajkowski> :)
<daker> :)
<dholbach> awesome :)
 * czajkowski stabs 12.10 
<czajkowski> doing conference timetable leads to a hedache trying to keep people happy and now have competing spekers against one another
<balloons> czajkowski, no one wants the early morning or right before lunch timeslots? :-)
<czajkowski> balloons: yup and nobody wasnt to go up against so and so either
<czajkowski> and nobody ever wants an early morning one at one of mine as we're usually on the beer the night before
<balloons> lol..
<balloons> yea.. everyone wants that early afternoon slot, or the slot early in the conference, but not opening, that doesn't compete with anything else
<czajkowski> Mark is opening
<czajkowski> and randall munroe is closing
<czajkowski> or else vice versa depending on marks schedule
<JoseeAntonioR> can anyone please tell jcastro to add Ivanka's description to ubuntuonair.com?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ok I can do it if I see him
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: thanks :)
<JoseeAntonioR> editing html and previewing in explorer is a mess
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR,  are you talking about ie?
<JoseeAntonioR> YEAH
<JoseeAntonioR> oops, caps fail
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, working with ie is always difficult :S
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> brb
<dholbach> alright my friends - have a great weekend everyone and see you next week!
<bkerensa> morning
<daker> Hi, if you are going to present Ubuntu, what areas will you cover ?
<cjohnston> depends on the crowd
<daker> normal users
<cjohnston> unity
<IdleOne> depends on your audience really. installer, default apps, Ubuntu philosophy,finish with trying to explain why it is free
<daker> i have 10mins :)
<IdleOne> The free part is often difficult for normal users to understand.
<daker> most of them are FOSS users
<IdleOne> 10 minutes? Good luck :)
<daker> lightning talks :/
<bkerensa> I never knew planning conferences could be so idk business like :P
<jbicha> oh wow, 10 minutes is short
<jbicha> if they are foss users, are they also Linux users? if so, maybe focus on what makes Ubuntu unique, or what the latest & greatest features are for those who haven't tried it recently
<jbicha> or maybe why Unity's not too bad if you understand how to use it
<daker> that's what i was thinking of jbicha
<jbicha> or why quantal quetzals would totally beat spherical cows in a fight
<jbicha> I'd totally take the time to listen to that talk :)
<daker> :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-09-22
<bkerensa> jbicha: yo
<czajkowski> aloha
<bkerensa> Anyone know who we would need to get to look at this bug?
<bkerensa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/1054460
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1054460 in software-center "Error 500 while purchasing" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<bkerensa> basically purchases are not working it seems to be a error on one of canonicals servers versus software-center itself
<bkerensa> ?
<bkerensa> canonical IS maybe?
<elfy> if it's one of the canonical servers - that would make sense I guess
<czajkowski> balloons: asked someone who works on it
<czajkowski> wil find out
<elfy> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> elfy: hi
<czajkowski> elfy: you're in the UK right ?
<elfy> yep
<czajkowski> elfy: so why aren't you in the -uk channel :)
<elfy> I used to be from time to time - tbh I got fed up with it - when I was in there there was a lot of whining - I've got kids to give me that :)
<elfy> must be at least 18 months ago though
<elfy> I lied - 15 minutes in May ;)
<czajkowski> elfy: ah well it's a lot more chatty
<czajkowski> could have been a bad day
<czajkowski> *shrugs*
<elfy> yep - I tend to shrug a lot at IRC too
<czajkowski> think you'll find similar in most channels and main ubuntu channel
<czajkowski> was just curious you being here and not there
<elfy> at least -uk is not like club-ubuntu lol
<czajkowski> bkerensa: ticket has been pointed to the relevant people, wont be looked at till monday though.
<james_w> bkerensa, I can't see the error reports for that service, but I'll make sure someone takes a look. It doesn't seem to be a complete failure of the service for everyone though, so it's not an IS issue, more likely a failure due to something in that person's account, so it will fall to devs
<james_w> bkerensa, if you know them they can email isd-support@canonical.com for support, I'm not sure why it suggests webmaster@, I've filed a bug to change that.
<czajkowski> james_w: elo :)
<james_w> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> no rest for the wicked even at the weekend it seems :)
<james_w> couldn't sleep, might as well make use of the time :-)
<bkerensa> james_w: I do not know them I was just triaging
 * bkerensa rushes to bed
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> 4:24am and all
<bkerensa> People do not seem too happy about the Amazon suggestions in Unity
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: are those the ones that pop up every time I'm shopping online?
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> no
<IdleOne> bkerensa: people have already decided that it is going to be horrible, they are ordering flowers for Canonical's funeral.
<IdleOne> I wish Canonical was more vocal about changes like this so that we could at least have an official source of info about how things are going to be changed.
<bkerensa> IdleOne: :P
<bkerensa> IdleOne: I sense sarcasm
<jbicha> IdleOne: Canonical doesn't have much of a PR presence. Let's hope that enough revenue comes in from 12.10 so that they can invest in that
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-09-23
<bkerensa> jbicha: +1
<bkerensa> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> maybe we can just click random ads :P
<IdleOne> bkerensa: I wasn't being sarcastic
<bkerensa> IdleOne: So far I think your right I have seen a small sample of people actually happy about it and mostly negative =/
<IdleOne> if i actually liked using all the social media stuff I might apply for a position as PR type person for Canonical.
<IdleOne> bkerensa: You probably should. :)
<bkerensa> IdleOne: I thought thats what Jono's team does to some degree
<bkerensa> one of their functions at least
<bkerensa> ?
<IdleOne> Sure, but they can only put out there what they are told about I guess.
<IdleOne> Just seems like every time there is something that might generate funds for Canonical it is dropped on us without any explanations
<bkerensa> Yeah
<IdleOne> I bet if jono had 1 person dedicated to keeping the community up to date, it would lighten his teams load and make his job that much easier. I think Canonical likes playing damage control (very Republican of them :P )
<bkerensa> There is not very good synergy always between Canonical and Community
<bkerensa> this seems to be one of those times
<IdleOne> exactly.
<bkerensa> IdleOne: Yeah Jono should have a Marketing Specialist or something
<greg-g> IdleOne: good point re another person to do that
<greg-g> IdleOne: you *would* think that it was already done by the current crew, but they are already over committed on their own domains keeping things moving smoothly there that things like this aren't even in their purvue (it would probably only arguably be within jono's)
<greg-g> which means: I don't blame the community team, but, maybe another horseperson is needed
<bkerensa> :) we didnt even get global jam announced this year
<JoseeAntonioR> I can talk to jono about that if we get the idea consolidated, maybe a couple emails would work to see what can the solution be
<greg-g> simply: a communications person for the community.
<JoseeAntonioR> greg-g: can we make the idea, like, more clear and specific, giving examples of what does that mean
<JoseeAntonioR> ?
<pleia2> the Community Council has already offered several times to take on this role, but Canonical still doesn't talk to us much (Mark gives us heads up on some things sometimes, but nothing lately)
<pleia2> so we stick to strickly community stuff these days
<JoseeAntonioR> maybe we can try a weekly update system, like Jono writes down everything that happened during that  week that's important, and then communicates the community
<greg-g> JoseeAntonioR: I don't think adding anything to Jono's plate will work
<greg-g> I've talked about this with Jono a few times, in fact
<greg-g> apparently, many long time Ubuntu Members have voiced this same concern multiple times via various channels (judging from pleia2's comment).
<greg-g> s/judging/extrapolating/
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, not jono, but people from the different teams?
<JoseeAntonioR> the first thing we should note is that this is a difficult issue and will take time to resolve, but we should start now, or will never finish
<pleia2> it's been discussed a lot, the trouble is that Canonical is a company, they want unveilings and surprises and they have secrets business-wise
<pleia2> working with a community is hard
<greg-g> exactly
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, but they will say things at some point, right?
<greg-g> my main critique is that when this type of stuff is announced, the people doing it seem to forget about the community. That is and was the biggest thing I gave as feedback before
<greg-g> so, here's the thing: when they DO say things, they need to have 2 press releases. One for the stupid press, and one for the community that uses language we want to hear and addresses our concerns. They have NEVER done that, it has always been damage control
<greg-g> I've said this many times, but it is ignored.
<pleia2> when Mark has told the CC about things it's been nice, we can give feedback about how it can be handled and how the community reacts
<pleia2> er, how the community is likely to react :)
 * greg-g nods
<JoseeAntonioR> +1
 * greg-g shrugs
<pleia2> there has been some discussion about having private community lists, but then it gets tied up in who can be on the secret list, and then there are leaks (there was a leak on the CC once, apologies abounded)
<greg-g> I don't care much for that, really, that is just yet another old boys club
<JoseeAntonioR> maybe they can do one release, and the community can then announce to the press
<JoseeAntonioR> if there's something I can help with, count on me, I'd be super glad to
<greg-g> It is simple: their PR people don't know anything about the community. They need to, or at least work with Jono et al on the releases (where Jono or someone writes a joint release). It really is that simple. It shows they care about the community equally to the press.
<greg-g> It shows they care about the community as much as the press (to clarify my english)
<JoseeAntonioR> maybe the CC can write an email explaining all that?
 * greg-g shrugs
<greg-g> sure, I can write one...
<pleia2> greg-g: yeah, that probably is what needs to be done, just separate releases
<greg-g> btw, I don't know the details of this situation (I haven't followed it) so I'll float it by you all before I send anything
<pleia2> we have a lot of community members who defend Ubuntu to their LUGs and things, it's troublesome when we just have to shrug when people ask us
<greg-g> exactamundo
<JoseeAntonioR> I think the CC should have a discussion previous to this email
<JoseeAntonioR> so we can see what are the exact details of it
<greg-g> I'm not on the CC, and I have opinions.
<JoseeAntonioR> me too
<greg-g> The CC can get involved as they see fit, but I'm drafting an email now to send somewhere :)
<greg-g> maybe to the CC
<greg-g> ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> and they can discuss in their public meetings, where anyone can join and give their opinions
<greg-g> whatever, no need to jam this up in committee right now
<pleia2> it should be discussed everywhere by everyone, go greg-g :)
<greg-g> word
<pleia2> also, I'm going to see about doing an ubuntu hour/see pleia2 before she runs out of the country for a month thing the first week in october, you should come
<pleia2> probably do dinner
<philballew> pleia2, is leaving us here in America
<pleia2> America is sorted :)
<greg-g> pleia2: definitely, it has been too long
<pleia2> need to go fix other things
<greg-g> hah
<greg-g> pleia2: JoseeAntonioR http://paste.mitechie.com/show/805/
<JoseeAntonioR> looks great
<greg-g> did I represent the Amazon thing well? I mean, I haven't seen it yet, is there a blog post complaining about it I could read? :)
 * greg-g checks planet.u.c
<greg-g> oh, bkerensa ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, looks fine
<greg-g> ok, yeah
<greg-g> alright, to the CC?
<greg-g> I'll cc: jono
<greg-g> pleia2: ping, just in case you see something
 * greg-g waits
<pleia2> that's good
<pleia2> I'd actually do it the other way - send to Jono and Cc the CC
<greg-g> ah, fair point. and I agree
<pleia2> it's really To: Canonical (and the CC is well aware of these issues)
 * greg-g nods
<greg-g> right
<IdleOne> I don't think the community can fix the problem of Canonical not communicating with us. This is an issue that Canonical needs to fix and the Community can and should be a part of the solution, but there definitely needs to be a Canonical representative at the head of all this. IMHO
<JoseeAntonioR> that's where Jono comes in
<JoseeAntonioR> he's part of Canonical
 * greg-g nods
<greg-g> right, the community can't fix it, otherwise pleia2 and I would have already
<greg-g> ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<IdleOne> Which is why I suggested his team gets someone who only worries about getting info out to the community.
<JoseeAntonioR> IdleOne: that's hard, but possible. let's see what they say first
<JoseeAntonioR> once we get their point of view, we'll see what can be done
<greg-g> I like that, really. It can't be yet-another-thing-on-jono's-todo-list, but if someone was tasked with it, and had authority to go grab people from marketing and product development, that would be good
<greg-g> sent
<JoseeAntonioR> great, thanks so much, greg-g.
<JoseeAntonioR> let us know if there's something
<greg-g> definitely
<greg-g> I'll hold off blogging it as that'll fragment the conversation unneededly too soon
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, JoseeAntonioR agrees
<greg-g> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, I'm out for today, hope to hear from you guys!
<greg-g> yep, take care!
<cprofitt> hey greg-g
<greg-g> heya
<cprofitt> how have you been?
<greg-g> alright, taking on more work at work, and ramping up some projects, so busy during the days. But, keeping my evenings free for Rowan time :)
<greg-g> Rowan is amazing :)
<greg-g> Said his first word yesterday; Book.
<cprofitt> yes, kids are amazing... and should be our focus as fathers
<cprofitt> that is awesome -- first words are thrilling
<cprofitt> I am putting in a great deal of time with cub scouts with my son
<greg-g> cool! I was a scout (I mostly skipped webloes)
<greg-g> went to Life scout and stopped. "too cool" and all.
<cprofitt> he started as a Tiger cub -- I took on the role of Den Leader
<cprofitt> yeah... I discovered girls and then stopped progressing too
<cprofitt> I was a Life scout and had progressed a bit toward Eagle.
<greg-g> yep, ditto. Dang girls ;)
<cprofitt> I don't blame the girls... it was my fault for being attracted to them ;)
<bkerensa> evening cprofitt
<jokerdino> we got some users thinking about the upcoming privacy issues in 12.10 - http://askubuntu.com/q/191897/25798
<daker> hello
<pleia2> jono: thank you
<jono> pleia2, np
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue284#Amazon_search_results_in_the_Dash is what I ended up for UWN to be released tomorrow (suggestions welcome from anyone)
<SergioMeneses> pleia2, :O
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-09-16
<jose> sorry, wrong command
<dholbach> good morning
<benonsoftware> Afternoon dholbach
<dholbach> hi benonsoftware
<benonsoftware> How's things?
<popey> morning!
<nigelb> Hello popey, dholbach.
<dholbach> hi nigelb, hi popey
<jose> nigelb: hey, mind a quick PM?
<jose> dpm: mind a quick PM?
<dpm> jose, sure, go for it, no need to ask :)
<jose> thanks :)
<PabloRubianes> jose: Done, added
<jose> PabloRubianes: thanks! :)
<PabloRubianes> jose: no problem,and good luck!
<nigelb> jose: Hey, sure. Go ahead. Sorry, I was afk.
<jose> no worries
<smartboyhw> jose, ^ SergioMeneses will be a good choice:P
<SergioMeneses> morning
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, I will be a good choice ?? about what?
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, may I invite jose to talk about it himself...
<smartboyhw> Something related to you though
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, jeje ok :)
<smartboyhw> dholbach, private message?
<jose> SergioMeneses: what I said on facebook, that was it
<SergioMeneses> jose, ok! sorry about my late response but I was busy :)
<jose> no worries at all
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-09-17
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> gnight folks
<dholbach> dpm, nice mix
<dpm> thanks dholbach, I've had it pending for some months now to create a new one, so last night I decided that it'd be a good time to release it :)
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> yeah, I want to put together a new one myself
<dholbach> maybe this week - I have loads of new tunes I can't wait to put together
<dpm> cool :)
<jo-erlend> I've received an email from a representative of a Norwegian municipality. They wish to use the word Ubuntu in a project and is asking for permission to do so. They're asking me because I'm contact for the Norwegian loco, so I'll need to forward them to the right place in Canonical. Which address should I give them?
<dholbach> jo-erlend, http://www.canonical.com/intellectual-property-policy
<dholbach> this page has the guidelines and contact information too
<jose> hey dholbach, I sent you an email a couple days ago, would you mind checking it, please? :)
<dholbach> jose, yes, I got it - I was a bit busy with a few other things
<dholbach> dpm, not sure if you can see https://www.facebook.com/wolfgang.noise.5/posts/10201946033802643 but a friend of mine just reposted your mix :)
<dpm> dholbach, I can't see it, but nice, say thanks from me! :-)
<dholbach> jose, done
<dholbach> I was thinking of adding a note about bringing pisco to UDS, but didn't
<marcoceppi> mhall119: what channel should I ask python packaging questions in?
<mhall119> marcoceppi: #ubuntu-app-devel or #ubuntu-devel
<marcoceppi> mhall119: thanks, I'll try in ubuntu-devel
<dholbach> dpm, mhall119, jcastro, balloons: did jono say anything about calls today?
<mhall119> nope
<dpm> dholbach, I haven't heard anything new, but I think yesterday he said he'd keep the calls
<balloons> dholbach, not to my knowlegde, but he's at a conference. And it's his birthday :-)
<balloons> he didn't make my call yesterday afternoon
<dholbach> hum hum
<dholbach> thanks guys
<cjohnston> When I find him I'll make sure to tell him you all sat here and waited for him. ;-)
<dholbach> yeah and twiddled thumbs and did not get anything done :)
<cjohnston> :-)
<dholbach> I'm calling it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<mhall119> cjohnston: are you in NOLA too?
<cjohnston> yes
<marcoceppi> cjohnston: you're in nola for linuxconf?
<cjohnston> marcoceppi: si
<marcoceppi> cjohnston: we should get a drink
<cjohnston> orly
<cjohnston> yes!
<marcoceppi> yarly
<cjohnston> I'm here till Sat
<cjohnston> I have plans tonight.. tomorrow is the party
<marcoceppi> I'm enroute today, returning friday morning
<marcoceppi> cjohnston: ping me on irc later and we can figure something out
<cjohnston> marcoceppi: cool..
<mhall119> you guys should have a "Help mhall119 write an IS approved charm for a Django website" party
<mhall119> sounds like fun!
<jono> hey mhall119
<jono> mhall119, what is the current status of d.u.c?
<mhall119> jono: I've been fighting with juju all day, but I think I finally have the upper hand
<mhall119> jono: dholbach is going to finish the publishing changes you wanted tomorrow, and dpm have given me a branch to merge to update the front page and blog
<jono> mhall119, sounds great
<jono> mhall119, it sounds like the IS discussion is on-going too
<mhall119> jono: it's mostly in #juju now, I talked to IS yesterday to get info about their specific needs and a reference charm to use
<jono> awesome, thanks mhall119
<cjohnston> tsimpson: ping
 * daker runs and hides from cjohnston
<cjohnston> why daker ?
<daker> cjohnston: do i have any assigned bugs to me from you ?
<cjohnston> the dashboard bug
<daker> which one ?
<cjohnston> the artifacts
<cjohnston> daker: Bug #1219010
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1219010 in Ubuntu QA Dashboard "the smoke view of artifacts is starting to not scale well" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1219010
<daker> cjohnston: ya thanks
<daker> cjohnston: does it cause any problem if the names are truncated ?
<cjohnston> daker: yes
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-09-18
<dholbach> good morning
<daker> popey: PM ?
<popey> daker: hey, sure.
<jose> hey popey, mind a quick PM?
<popey> sure
<popey> any time
<bkerensa> cjohnston: your work may get forked :)
<cjohnston> bkerensa: ?
<bkerensa> cjohnston: your work on summit
<cjohnston> for?
<bkerensa> Mozilla Summit
<bkerensa> ;)
<cjohnston> why fork it?
<cjohnston> why not just devel upstream
<bkerensa> mhall119 encouraged us to use it
<cjohnston> right...
<cjohnston> but why fork it
<bkerensa> cjohnston: the devel would not be useful downstream
<cjohnston> what changes would be needed?
<bkerensa> cjohnston: I'm certain anything Ubuntu specific
<cjohnston> I'm not sure how much there is that's ubuntu specific
<bkerensa> also vidyo/bbg integration instead of G+
<cjohnston> it doesn't have G+ integration
<cjohnston> It's been used for two other conferences
<cjohnston> that aren't Ubuntu
<bkerensa> cjohnston: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21925/appdev-roundtable-tue/
<bkerensa> G+
<bkerensa> embedding
<cjohnston> Where?
<bkerensa> :s
<bkerensa> you dont see it
<popey> i think he means youtube
<cjohnston> nope
<cjohnston> it isn't youtube embedding either
<cjohnston> its a url field
<bkerensa> well that would be changed for instance
<cjohnston> To?
<bkerensa> Vidyo
<bkerensa> or BBG
<popey> surely that's just a url?
<cjohnston> its still just a url isn't it?
<popey> yeah, we paste them in when the conf starts
<bkerensa> cjohnston: this would not be a url
<mhall119> actually the broadcast URL field assumes it's a youtube link, but htat wouldn't be hard to change
<bkerensa> it would be embedding a bit of html5
<popey> would be nice for us to have the option to use something other than youtube
<mhall119> popey: agreed, maybe teh mozilla folks would be kind enough to send their improvements upstream so we can all benefit
<cjohnston> agreed
<bkerensa> it wouldnt be improvements more likely just customizations
<bkerensa> Persona support
<bkerensa> Vidyo for sessions
<bkerensa> moz etherpad integration
<cjohnston> etherpad is a url field
<popey> sounds useful
<bkerensa> probably bandcamp support for sessions
<cjohnston> broadcast url sounds like it needs a little work, but its still just a url field
<bkerensa> this summit were using SHW
<bkerensa> SHW and a scattered amount of tools
<mhall119> etherpad should just work, Linaro used a separate pad host too
<mhall119> yeah, broadcast URL would be the only one I think
<mhall119> maybe the webchat would need a tweak to use mozilla's irc network instead of freenode's
<mhall119> but all of those could be made as configurable variables, they don't require a fork
<cjohnston> +1
<bkerensa> mhall119: much of Mozilla's infrastructure is django
<mhall119> you should be able to replace Ubuntu SSO with Personas, might need to wrap link generation is a function if they're currently hard-coded to LP links
<bkerensa> so integrating it all would be likely
<mhall119> bkerensa: I'm still pretty sure you can do all of that without forking
<bkerensa> mhall119: forking in that we copy it and make our own repo and make our changes for our use
<mhall119> and I'd rather get MPs submitted to summit, instead of us having to pull our changes from your sites if we want ot use them
<mhall119> pull *your* changes that is
<mhall119> keeps asking me to enter it again/w 68
<mhall119> ignore
<cjohnston> bkerensa: isn't forking just going to cause more fragmentation?
<bkerensa> cjohnston: Seems trivial at best. Any changes we make are not going to be useful to Canonical or other confs that have used Summit
<bkerensa> we can just merge in stuff from summit upstream
<bkerensa> and keep our changes
<cjohnston> bkerensa: seems like there were three people, two of which being summit devs, were saying that everything you mentioned would be useful to upstream
<bkerensa> Well I will mention it when we make the repo
<bkerensa> cjohnston: its notably several years till our next summit
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> so things could be different then
<bkerensa> but ideally this could be used for our camps too
<mhall119> having a viable alternative to Google Hangouts has been something we've wanted since we started using them, so yes that is a change we would wnat upstreamed
<bkerensa> mhall119: These apps require substantial financial investment and infrastructure
<mhall119> if *only* we has a corporate sponsor and some easy deployment technology....
<bkerensa> mhall119: the deployment is as in racks of servers and broadcast equipment and physical officers
<bkerensa> officers*
<mhall119> you mean home users can't use it?
<bkerensa> mhall119: they can but infrastructure is still needed
<bkerensa> mhall119: http://www.vidyo.com/products/vidyogateway/
<bkerensa> they have hardware that powers the solution
<mhall119> is it open source?
<bkerensa> mhall119: no
<mhall119> well it won't check all the boxes, but might still fix some
<bkerensa> BBG is but Vidyo is not
<mhall119> can it be self-hosted, or only through their equipment?
<mhall119> curious why Moz isn't using WebRTC
<bkerensa> mhall119: because Vidyo does a lot more
<bkerensa> its corporate level comms
<bkerensa> they can do pretty scalable broadcasting between all of their officers
<bkerensa> offices*
<bkerensa> it also have telephony built in
<bkerensa> for those who cant do video/audio streaming
<bkerensa> mhall119: Mozilla does support WebRTC though
<mhall119> I know they do, which is why it was curious that they weren't going to use it
<jo-erlend_> damn. New drama created by royk. I have to fix it by excluding him. It's not something I want to do.
<bkerensa> jo-erlend_: royk?
<jo-erlend_> yes.
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-09-19
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dpm> morning all
<dholbach> hi dpm
<jcastro> jono: your germs have passed on from me to jill.
<jcastro> you've left a wake of sniffling destruction and brutalness in your wake
<jono> jcastro, excellent
 * jono rubs hands
<jono> :-)
<bkerensa> jono: do you know if David is working on translations at all during this tail end of the release cycle?
<jono> bkerensa, not really
<jono> bkerensa, but you can email him to get specifics
<bkerensa> jono: sure
<bkerensa> thanks
<jono> np
<cjohnston> marcoceppi: yo
<marcoceppi> cjohnston: 'ey
<cjohnston> I haven't seen you anywhere
<marcoceppi> cjohnston: I ran in to pitt and kirkland, I'm in the glusterfs community days now
<marcoceppi> I wasn't at the conference yesterday, just today
<cjohnston> gotcha
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-09-20
<dholbach> good morning
<daker> dholbach: can you take a look at ubuntu.com ?
<dholbach> daker, passed it on to the web team
<dholbach> thanks
<daker> ok
<IdleOne> looks beautiful
<dholbach> nobody can complain about a lack of choice there!
<IdleOne> true
<IdleOne> We blaming popey or jcastro for this?
<popey> \o/
<daker> IdleOne: you mean the website ?
<IdleOne> daker: yes :)
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great weekend everyone! see you on Monday!
<jcastro> <-- lunch
<jcastro> jono: when I get back I am free all afternoon call wise
<jono> jcastro, cool
<PabloRubianes> IdleOne: arround?
<jono> jcastro, want to go now?
<jcastro> jono: yeah, fire it up!
<jono> jcastro, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/3e675ae3cc431a36d880bd1644b9f05aeaad8644?hl=en
<IdleOne> PabloRubianes: will add you to the access list in a moment
<IdleOne> Done
<PabloRubianes> IdleOne: thanks, you are a mind reader :P
<IdleOne> Are you able to join the channel ?
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-09-15
 * popey hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs popey back
<popey> dholbach: is your vm 14.04 or 14.10? i386 or amd64?
<dholbach> popey, 14.10 i386
<popey> ta
<dholbach> all rightie... I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<popey> o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-09-16
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa_> dholbach: your city is beautiful :)
<dholbach> bkerensa_, nice - I'm glad you liked it... what did you end up doing?
<bkerensa_> dholbach: ahh mostly working from Betahaus as Prinzenstrabe and then visiting some places near Parisplatz... spent some time at Alexanderplatz
<bkerensa_> Had dinner at Max and Moritz and Zitrono
<bkerensa_> not a lot of time to do as much as I wanted so I might have to come back soon :)
<bkerensa_> plus next time want to spend more time in Amstersdam too
<dholbach> hah, nice - Max and Moritz is the only place I know in Berlin which has something that I'd call "German food" - a friend of mine, also from the US, had his "10 years in Germany" celebration there :)
<dholbach> brilliant
<bkerensa_> dholbach: yeah the sausage and kraut was very nice
<bkerensa_> in fact I do not even like kraut but this kraut was good
<dholbach> well, I'm glad you enjoyed it :)
<popey> dholbach: the doc says it's balloons and mhall119 doing this week, is that right or did something change last week?
<popey> (Q&A)
<dholbach> popey, I can't quite remember
<popey> i think you stood in for balloons.
<popey> anyway, who's doing this week was my main point ☻
<dholbach> popey, no idea - I'm happy either way
<popey> \o/
<popey> hehe, it's funny seeing screenshots of _my_ phone on news sites around the place http://www.themukt.com/2014/09/16/meizu-ubuntu-touch-device-coming-winter/
<dholbach> popey, mhall119, balloons, dpm: who's going to to do the Q&A today? :)
<mhall119> I am
<mhall119> do we have a guest?
<popey> dont think so
<balloons> yes, dholbach stood in for me one week, so I stood in last week for him. We can swap partners, or go back to the old pairings :-)
<dholbach> I need to run now to take care of a few things - I'm not sure I'll make it back in an hour :-/
<dholbach> from Mike saying "I am" earlier, I assumed I was off the hook - but I'm happy to take somebody else's spot next week
<dholbach> bbl
<dpm> mhall119, dholbach, I can jump into the hangout if necessary, I've not been in one since before my holidays
<balloons> dholbach, I assumed it was going back to usual this week. So I assumed I would be joining Mike ;-)
<popey> balloons: mhall119 expect to get questions about Meizu MX4 :)
<mhall119> popey: I skipped over the "questions about" and got real excited for a moment :(
<balloons> mhall119, can you take care of the setup?
<mhall119> balloons: sure
<balloons> ty!
<jose> mhall119: what the...
<mhall119> jose: yeah, surprise!
 * jose is gonna take a look
<mhall119> jose: nothing you can do I think
<jose> :(
<mhall119> jose: the message it gave me said it can last up to an hour :(
<jose> I'll have to call the super-cow
<popey> you guys are talking in code ☻
<silverlion> o/
<balloons> silverlion, howdy
<silverlion> balloons: hey there ;)
<silverlion> I had a little twitter conversation with dholbach the other day about the work of the community team ;)
<silverlion> so I thought I drop in here to get to know you folks
<elfy> hi silverlion
<silverlion> aloha elfy
<silverlion> I might be interested in helping you guys with the work that you are doing if there's a spot for me ;)
<elfy> I'd have no idea - there's only 5 in the community team
<silverlion> that's why I am waiting for a chance to get daniel ;)
<elfy> daniel is here during his day - sort of german time mostly
<silverlion> elfy: I know ;) I live in the same TZ
<silverlion> I hope to get him on Fri
<balloons> silverlion, did you sign up for the mailing list?
<balloons> lol, I see your mail, heh
<elfy> I was just about to say the same :)
<balloons> it was still unread in my box now, com'n!
<elfy> :)
<silverlion> balloons: community-team ML?
<silverlion> yes I did
<silverlion> just answered a mail there
 * elfy should post to the list at some point
<silverlion> hi mhall119
<mhall119> hi silverlion
<silverlion> mhall119: hey ... you're doing a great job on the community team. watching that q & a every week made me think of looking a little more detailed into your (aka the teams) work
<mhall119> silverlion: thanks! I'm glad those are helpful in giving everybody insight into what Canonical is doing
<silverlion> like I said before. they made me want to get to know you folks better ... to look behind the curtain if you want
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-09-17
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> morning
<elfy> morning dholbach popey
<popey> yo elfy
<dholbach> hi elfy
<popey> hows the new forest?
<elfy> a bit misty :)
<popey> yeah, grey here too
<elfy> sun's trying so it's going to be fine in an hour or so
<popey> OOh, it's Jono's birthday.
<elfy> spring chicken ...
<popey> well indeed, grandad
<elfy> LOL
<elfy> only age - no little elflets anywhere :)
<dholbach> brb
<mhall119> jose: where is the template code for ubuntuonair.com?
<silverlion> o/
<elfy> evening silverlion :)
<silverlion> am I allowed to idle here to get to know you folks?
<elfy> silverlion: of course you are :)
<elfy> I'm not in the Community Team - I am in the community - so are you :)
<silverlion> I want to get to know the spirit of ubuntu community
<silverlion> even planning to attend the next uds in RL when there is one
<elfy> silverlion: I would suspect that will be a long wait
<silverlion> :(
<silverlion> well in that case I might travel to the US anyway :D
<elfy> why?
<elfy> the Ubuntu community is not in North America ;)
<elfy> so - you're getting to know me at least, I'm in England
<silverlion> england is one of my goals too next year
<elfy> well if you're near me I'd love to meet you :)
<silverlion> I'll be visiting the area around Manchester
<elfy> miles away from me :)
<elfy> I should make more of an effort
<silverlion> ???
<elfy> popey is a stone's throw from me
<elfy> I'm lazy silverlion :)
<silverlion> gg
<elfy> I did a lot of hanging about in various places before I got involved
<silverlion> I am already involved in the Lubuntu Team doing the PR TL
<elfy> what's TL?
<elfy> and I know you're involved with lubuntu :)
<silverlion> TeamLeader
<elfy> aah
<elfy> I do Xubuntu's QA
<elfy> and some other stuff too :)
<silverlion> how do you know that I am with Lubuntu?
<elfy> I read things :)
<elfy> saw it mentioned somewhere - just wasn't sure what TL was :)
<silverlion> :D
<silverlion> oh ok :D
<silverlion> hmm weird... my mouse is frozen
<popey> hello silverlion
 * popey is off to manchester next week
<silverlion> hey popey I am talking about a trip in 2015
<silverlion> :D
<jose> mhall119: I got it from Launchpad, but I believe IS has it
<mhall119> jose: thanks I'll ask them
<silverlion> pleia2: I know that you are busy, but 1 min of your time would be enough ;)
<mhall119> silverlion: what do you need?
<silverlion> mhall119: a chat with pleia on a follow up that we had earlier
<silverlion> ;)
<pleia2> is mhall119 my secretary?
<pleia2> cool
<mhall119> pleia2: it seems I'm not a very good one, you should fire me
<pleia2> hehe
<popey> shut it down
<popey> oh, not that.
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-09-18
<nigelb> popey++
<silverlion> good morning from germany
<dpm> morning silverlion and all
<silverlion> dpm, oh somebody is awake :D
<silverlion> good morning
<silverlion> mornin' elfy ;)
<elfy> morning silverlion :)
<popey> *yawn*
<popey> morning
<silverlion> good morning popey
<elfy> hi
 * silverlion yawns too
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hi elfy
<silverlion> guten Morgen dholbach
<silverlion> ;)
<dholbach> hi silverlion
<silverlion> finally I got to meet you at least online :D
<dholbach> :-)
<silverlion> dholbach, do you have a min for a quick pm in german?
<dholbach> sorry, missed the ping
<jcastro> mhall119, hey, do I need to do anything to my N4 to switch to the RTM branch?
<popey> yes, re-flash
<jcastro> ugh, seriously?
<popey> it wont wipe it
<popey> you'll keep data
<popey> ubuntu-device-flash --channel=ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/devel
<jcastro> oh that seems easy enough
<mhall119> jcastro: are you currently on ubuntu-touch/utopic?
<jcastro> I think so
<mhall119> it should be mostly the same then
<balloons> the same, but better
<elfy> hi balloons
<balloons> o/ elfy
<jcastro> mhall119, I won't miss anything by staying on utopic right?
<mhall119> jcastro: you might be a day or two behind the rtm promotions, but otherwise no
<mhall119> according to sil2100 anywya
<jcastro> oh ok
<jcastro> no big deal
<jcastro> I find it odd that so many webapps update all the time
<jcastro> like youtube, etc.
<silverlion> good evening
<popey> hi silverlion
<silverlion> oh ^^ hey popey
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-09-19
<silverlion> good morning
<elfy> good morning silverlion :)
<silverlion> elfy, hey there. you seem to be here 24/7
<silverlion> :D
<elfy> :)
<elfy> nope - just from ~0600UTC till the evening :)
<silverlion> elfy, may I ask what you are doing for a living?
<elfy> I drive a van :)
<elfy> thus I might be logged in during the day - but I'll be quiet
<elfy> a relief for some :p
<silverlion> ok ^^
<dholbach> good morning
<silverlion> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi silverlion
<silverlion> dholbach, i am looking forward to work with you on that plattform you suggested via email ;)
<dholbach> yeah, I'll follow up on the discussion some more
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great weekend!
<silverlion> o/
<elfy> wb silverlion :)
<silverlion> thank you elfy
 * silverlion is starting to feel comfortable on the ML :D
<elfy> good
<silverlion> o/
<jono> mhall119, hey
<jono> I have a very selfish request
<jono> take a video showing off the RTM image
<jono> the world wants to see a walkthrough all the videos, the scopes, lenses and more :-)
<popey> anyone can install the rtm image
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-09-20
<mhall119> jono: I'll need to get a proper(-ish) video taking rig setup
<jono> popey, not people without phones
<jono> mhall119, cool
<mhall119> jono: speaking of videos, when are you going a Q&A again?
<mhall119> I don't know how long the internets can last without bacon
<popey> jono: emulator supports rtm ☻
<mhall119> popey: emulator is no fun and you know it :)
<popey> heheh
<jono> popey, that is bollocks
<jono> people want to see it working, on a phone
<jono> give the people what they want :-)
<popey> yes boss
<mhall119> lol
<popey> fwiw, I agree with you, we haven't put out videos for a while
<popey> we need an MKBHD on staff ☻
<mhall119> not sure we can afford that
<popey> well, i mean someone with a semi-decent camera setup and editing capabilities
<mhall119> does that person have a phone?
<mhall119> oh, I read that as "i know someone"
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-09-21
<silverlion> good evening
<pleia2> silverlion: hey
<silverlion> pleia2, that's coincidance
<silverlion> I just sent that tweet seconds ago
<silverlion> :D
<pleia2> I'm replying to your tweet ;)
<silverlion> pleia2, I got a couple of questions regarding that Ubuntu Book that you wrote
<pleia2> ask away
<silverlion> #1: If I understood that right, it's written every 2 years right?
<silverlion> #2: The Work is done on LaTex, right?
<pleia2> every 2 years is the plan, but with publishing you never quite know (in fact, they weren't sure the 8th edition would happen at all)
<pleia2> no, it's done in .doc
<pleia2> we use libreoffice to edit
<silverlion> ok, who do I have to talk to if I want to become Co-Author of the next edition?
<pleia2> I don't know, I'm friends with the author so he and I worked pretty casually together, he put me in touch with the editor and I submitted my published works (published articles, etc) for review
<pleia2> you might ask jose how get got involved
<pleia2> s/get/he
<silverlion> ok, who is jose?
<pleia2> one of the contributing authors
<pleia2> he's usually on IRC
<silverlion> right now he seems not to be online or he goes with a different nick
<pleia2> yeah, he ping timeouted aout a half hour ago
<pleia2> 09:54:52 -!- jose [~jose@ubuntu/member/jose] has quit [Ping timeout: 240 seconds]
<pleia2> he'll be back though :)
<silverlion> kk. I'll give him a ping if I see him
<silverlion> because I think with more authors the workload becomes a lot easier, am I wrong with that?
<pleia2> and we get paid less ;)
<silverlion> so you don't want help?
<pleia2> I don't really know how it's decided how many authors a book has, 4 is a lot, but there's always a chance some of them won't come back
<pleia2> it's not my decision
<silverlion> kk
<silverlion> thanks anyway
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-09-14
<mhall119> hggdh: it's not uncommon, and it doesn't have to be a negative thing, it all depends on what is shaken and how
<hggdh> mhall119: indeed. The only thing that bothers me on his behaviour is that he *always* has the first and last word.
<hggdh> he has already gon to debian-dev to complain about Ubuntu, and others
<mhall119> I'm sure they're thrilled
<belkinsa> Who are we reffering to?
<nigelb> czajkowski: an ansible sript! that *is* nerdy!
<nigelb> pleia2: so are you <3
<nigelb> belkinsa: the thread on ubuntu-community-team about lp team.
<belkinsa> I know, but which one?  Randal or the other?
<nigelb> Oh. the other guy.
<belkinsa> I figured it had to be him.
<hggdh> Alberto. He is extremely interested, but does not seem to accept he might not be always correct.
<pleia2> czajkowski: no, I even had to look up where it is (+2 hrs from here)
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Morning dholbach, did you have a good weekend?
<dholbach> yes, very much so - how was yours?
<czajkowski> nigelb: aye Jon is ansibling loving atm, and that was his co worker who replied with the script
<nigelb> dholbach: Pretty good!
<dholbach> :-)
<nigelb> czajkowski: It's the new awesomness :)
 * nigelb is also a huge fan
<czajkowski> nigelb: also what gave it away that it was ansible?
<czajkowski> that bit wasnt clear to me
<nigelb> czajkowski: I write and read ansible quite a lot. It looked exactly like one of my scripts!
<czajkowski> ah ok
<nigelb> I mean, the general structure
<czajkowski> :)
<popey> dholbach: hope you don't mind me mailing out about UOS, pleia2 needed it for UWN
<dholbach> not at all
<dholbach> thanks for taking care of it
<dholbach> I'll mail the -announce lists in a bit
<popey> it was forwarded by lyz I think
<dholbach> ok, I'll mail u-d-a too
<popey> czajkowski: http://hoffice.nu/en/what-is-hoffice/ looks cool
<czajkowski> popey: ohhhh :D
<czajkowski> popey: actually we have a co working day tomorrow if you fancy ?
<czajkowski> bah not tomrorow
<czajkowski> wednesday
<czajkowski> also wrong channel for this part of the conversation :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, how is the deployment coming along or should I ask a different question? :)
<dholbach> nevermind, just checked the ticket
<davidcalle> dholbach, it's coming, one day, maybe, probably ;) Looks like it's almost there (tm)
<dholbach> davidcalle, so the only known issue right now is that some JS can't be loaded?
<davidcalle> dholbach, afaict, yes. It should be a matter of setting a new variable.
 * dholbach crosses fingers then
<balloons> good morning!
<popey> hello balloons
<jose> ohai
<belkinsa> o/ akk
<belkinsa> all*
<popey> hangout time!
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day everyone - see you all tomorrow!
<balloons> one little email on a friday afternoon turned into pages of drama. As they say, a river begins with a single drop of water
<czajkowski> balloons: yes utter joy for peoples weekend :( ruined for many
<balloons> I was too busy to read emails this past weekend, so I suppose I was spared until this morning
<balloons> on the positive side, it's nice to see discussions happening on the list!
<czajkowski> balloons: hmm interesting postive view :)
<czajkowski> balloons: unfortunately to some it was demotivating and frustrating
<balloons> I'm a realist, but I can recognize positives. Lots of people contributed to the discussion, I'll take that as a good thing. Perhaps it helps
<czajkowski> :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-09-15
<dholbach> good morning
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<czajkowski> Aloha
<dholbach> popey, two seconds, just finishing an MP :)
<dholbach> popey, do you have a link to a hangout?
<popey> just added a video call to the meeting
<popey> didnt realise I didn't before
<dholbach> ah ok :)
<dholbach> thanks
<popey> hello davidcalle
 * popey wanders off to make some lunch
<davidcalle> popey, o/
<popey> https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/3l15sc/community_team_qa_today_with_kevin/
<popey> upboat!
<dpm> \o/
<dholbach> all right my friends - need to run - see you tomorrow!
<hggdh> who has edit rights to hbuntu-br.org?
<jose> hggdh: probably IS?
<popey> hggdh: some people in the community have a key which they can use to maintain their loco domains
<popey> (I have one for ubuntu-uk for example)
<hggdh> thanks, will try to see at the BR loco
<mhall119> 2
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-09-16
 * belkinsa smells a blog post about what happened on the mailing-list
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> good morning all
<czajkows1i> aloha
<dholbach> mhall119, developer.u.c on staging looks good - but I can't find the gadget snap list plugin
<mhall119> dholbach: let me check the code
<davidcalle> dholbach, latest trunk is on staging? :-O
<dholbach> davidcalle, I don't know
<mhall119> dholbach: where did the code for that live in the devportal branch?
<davidcalle> dholbach, just checked, it's not, it's normal that the gadget snaps list is not htere yet
<dholbach> oh ok
<dholbach> mhall119, ignore me
<davidcalle> mhall119, ^
<dholbach> sorry for the noise
<mhall119> ah, yeah, mojo-prod has r137 of the production branch, not latest trunk
<mhall119> the importer admin stuff looks like it's there now, after webops re-ran the update-common make target, davidcalle can you confirm?
<davidcalle> dholbach, mhall119, easy way to know if we have latest trunk : check for the existence of developer.staging.ubuntu.com/translations-dashboard/
<davidcalle> mhall119, oh oh. /me checks
<dholbach> :)
<davidcalle> mhall119, the "staging" site or another ip like yesterday?
<mhall119> staging is the domain you linked to above
<mhall119> http://162.213.33.94/en/ is an actual production environment, deployed with mojo
<mhall119> please check that new production environment
<mhall119> once we are happy with it, we will point the domain developer.ubuntu.com over to it
<davidcalle> mhall119, yep, I can confirm that  http://162.213.33.94/ has the tool that will explode in our face if we use it on a juju env at r137, all good :D
<mhall119> cool, so let's not use it :)
<davidcalle> mhall119, that... that means, we are actually going to have a new developer.ubuntu.com live like... today? \o/
<dholbach> I refuse to believe what you're saying
<mhall119> whoa now, don't go that far
<mhall119> davidcalle: "maybe by the end of this week" ;)
 * davidcalle recorks the champagne
<popey> davidcalle has revealed himself to be faux-french!
<popey> no self respecting frenchie puts the cork back in!
<davidcalle> popey, ***shh, let's keep pretending I'm not about to finish the bottle***
<popey> also, you can drop the fake accent now, it's fooling nobody :)
<davidcalle> popey, unfortunahtely zis iz my reel accent :)
<popey> :)
<mhall119> oh no, he ws secretly german all along!
 * popey actually had to say that outloud in a silly accent just to check
<mhall119> did you do it as a Bond villain too?
<popey> no, but i did get some garlic first
 * davidcalle stops twirling his mustache
<popey> TEAM MEETING!
<popey> :)
<mhall119> yay?
<mhall119> oh wow, we have lots of Ubuntu merch on SnapDeal now: http://ubuntu.snapdeal.com/
<dholbach> nice
<balloons> wow, that's nice
<dholbach> all right my friends - see you tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-09-17
<dpm> morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> dholbach: hey
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> this week has flown by, almost Friday!
<dholbach> yeah, it has :)
<czajkowski> popey: ever see that annoying red triagnle tell you you have updates, but when you click on it, there are none?
<popey> yes
<czajkowski> so not me going insane today then or yesterday
<popey> you on wily?
<czajkowski> no
<czajkowski> I'm on
<czajkowski> hmm this about this computer dialgogue won't pop out
<czajkowski> I'm on Trusty
<popey> wise
<czajkowski> heh
<jose> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> jose, pong
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day, will pack up and greet you tomorrow from Trier
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-09-18
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<czajkowski> aloha
<ejat> jcastro: u there?
<jose> ejat: need me to tell him something? he's around here
<ejat> thanks jose ...
<ejat> its about juju openstack-dashboard
<jose> #juju, Jorge is not an OpenStack charmer
<jose> OpenStack charmers know those inside out :)
<ejat> last time he was a charmer too :))
<jose> oh, yes, but there's an entire team dedicated to OpenStack now, called OpenStack Charmers
<dholbach> all right my friends - see you all next week - have a good one!
 * jose hugs dholbach 
<popey> o/
 * dholbach hugs you all too
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-09-20
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> https://plus.google.com/u/0/+LauraCzajkowski/posts/3jbCYWG8S43  Ubunut UK community social day out
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-09-19
<wxl> popey or someone: please accept https://launchpad.net/~duke.cardlert into wiki-editors
<ahoneybun> what is up with that email thread about the LP group?
<ahoneybun> it's still going on
<hggdh> ahoneybun: I am still trying to get Alberto to wirk *with* us
<hggdh> s/wirk/work/
<ahoneybun> not sure it's going to work tbh
<hggdh> neither am I, but I must try
<ahoneybun> he has always been starting silly fights
<hggdh> the lone wolf concept has no space in a community
<ahoneybun> of course
<ahoneybun> and no does not like titles it seems
<ahoneybun> which are important here as we all have roles
<hggdh> it is a pity. Mostly he create small tempests where none were needed
<ahoneybun> that's the only time I see messages from him
<hggdh> what you have is respect from your peers; the roles you play here comes from that: you are (mostly) trusted to defend the rights of (or act for) the  groups you received roles for
<hggdh> but these are not titles
<hggdh> you do not get to write "name, Title"...
<hggdh> (like hggdh, PhD
<ahoneybun> I see your point
<ahoneybun> but we do answer to certain people
<hggdh> who were also appointed to roles within the community
<hggdh> of course, except sabdfl ;-)
<ahoneybun> well he would if we had stackholders
<ahoneybun> we/Canonical
<tsimonq2> hggdh: but we *can* say "My name is Simon Quigley and I'm an Ubuntu Member" (I think) because then it's assumed that we're a part of Ubuntu
<tsimonq2> but it's not a formal title
<ahoneybun> but it's not really used like that
<hggdh> tsimonq2: THAT one is a title :-)
<tsimonq2> is it?
<tsimonq2> hm
 * ahoneybun walks out
<tsimonq2> hggdh: well that is a fact, I'm a member of Ubuntu
<hggdh> tsimonq2: this was given to you because the RMB (which are elect act for the community in screening new candidates for membership) decided you had enough qualifications to warrant this title
<tsimonq2> yes
<tsimonq2> correct
<tsimonq2> I see
<tsimonq2> hggdh: but I'm allowed to print that on business cards, am I not? ;)
<hggdh> tsimonq2: as far as I can remember, yes, together with the Ubuntu circle
<tsimonq2> I guess I'm saying something different here then what was discussed on the mailing list
<tsimonq2> I should finish homework and get to bed, o/
<mhall119> wxl: do you know ~duke.cardlert?
<mhall119> his LP profile is new, which usually results in a denial
 * ahoneybun runs now that bacon is on the case
<dholbach> hey hey
<dholbach> dpm, mhall119, popey: I have mvo as a gust for the q&a tomorrow
<dholbach> fits quite well with the playpen and sandpit announce for tomorrow :)
<dholbach> and with that: lunch time - see you later :)
<Mister_Q> morning o/
<dholbach> mhall119, I fell out of the CC IRC again
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> dpm_, mhall119, popey: hum... looks like I misread the Q&A schedule - I already told mvo that it'd be his turn as a guest tomorrow and I'd hang out with him - if anyone of you want to swap their turn with next week's let me know
<dholbach> I'll go and update the hangout and website already, so I can link to it from the playpen announce
<mhall119> dholbach: \o/
<mhall119> dholbach: you should still have an invite, just make sure you have identified with nickserv
<dholbach> -NickServ- You are already logged in as dholbach.
<dholbach> not sure what the holdup was this morning when I logged in
<dholbach> dpm_, popey, mhall119: who of you will copresent tomorrow?
<popey> dholbach: schedule says dpm_ and mhall119
<dpm_> dholbach, omw
<dpm_> dholbach, I'm following the schedule, but I'm sure mhall119 or I can swap if you're presenting with mvo
<dholbach> dpm_, sorry
<dpm_> dholbach, sorry, trying to fix the sound
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> I thought it was me :)
<dholbach> dpm_, mhall119: so who wants to swap?
<mhall119> was I scheduled for tomorrow?
<dholbach> mhall119, you and dpm, yes
<mhall119> dholbach: I'm happy to swap with you then
<dholbach> ok, so it's mvo, dpm and myself tomorrow?
<mhall119> yup
<mhall119> and you'll all be speaking English :)
<dholbach> dpm, apparently it's mvo, you and me tomorrow at the Q&A :)
<nigelb> dholbach: probably a delay in identifying?
<nigelb> do you identify on connect or post-connect?
<dholbach> it's all automatic
<dholbach> no idea what happened at which time
<dholbach> but yeah, it might have been a glitch somewhere
<nigelb> it could just be freenode's services being slow.
<wxl> mhall119: yes, ~duke.cardlert is a new lubuntu contributor.
<popey> wxl: added earlier
<wxl> popey: cool, thx. i was just replying to an earlier ping
<mhall119> thanks popey and wxl
<popey> ya
<dholbach> see you guys tomorrow!
<philipballew> Is there a way to get Ubuntu to tweet out about my meetup tomorrow?
<philipballew> or is that not really done?
<philipballew> https://www.meetup.com/Ubuntu-California/events/234085250/
<tsimonq2> I believe mhall119 is the person who does that, he might be about somewhere
<tsimonq2> but it's Monday so *shrug* :P
<mhall119> @PlanetUbuntu will tweet out about anything on the planet feed, that's the best way to go about it
<meetingology> mhall119: Error: "PlanetUbuntu" is not a valid command.
<mhall119> :-/
<popey> philipballew: 22:52 < mhall119> @PlanetUbuntu will tweet out about anything on the planet feed, that's the best way to go about it
<tsimonq2> good evening popey ;)
<philipballew> popey, thanks. that seems good enough.
<ahoneybun> philipballew: I would tweet about the event and tag the Ubuntu twitter account and #Ubuntu
<ahoneybun> it would be awesome to get a Ubuntu LoCo twitter account
<ahoneybun> to retweet LoCo stuff
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-09-20
<belkinsa> +1
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ^
<mhall119> ahoneybun: are you volunteering to manage that? ;0
<mhall119> :)
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> is there a main loco ML?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ever see a N4 not see a SIM card from on carrier but take another?
<ahoneybun> ie. TMobile and Cricket
<ahoneybun> mhall119: yes to your quesion
<ahoneybun> *question
<mhall119> ahoneybun: there's loco-contacts, that's about as "main loco ML" as it gets i think
<mhall119> ahoneybun: running Ubuntu or Android?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: well atm Ubuntu
<ahoneybun> Android does not see the tmobile one
<ahoneybun> have not tried the cricket on Android yet
<mhall119> could be the ofono database doesn't have the right data for Cricket
<ahoneybun> cricket works
<ahoneybun> tmobile does not get seen
<mhall119> oh, well then I have no idea, tmobile is supposed afaik
<ahoneybun> when the cricket is in there it just says Denied which make sense since the service is cut on it
<mhall119> supported
<ahoneybun> well my cousion bought this on tmobile the day it came out
<ahoneybun> had it for 3+ years with no issue
<mhall119> if you want to create a twitter handle for loco event announcements, go for it
<ahoneybun> guess it is a hardware issue
<mhall119> could it just be that the SIM has gone bad?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: do I just make a twitter account for it?
<mhall119> yup
<ahoneybun> it works in my OPO with no issues
<mhall119> huh
<ahoneybun> very odd
<ahoneybun> not software since it does the same thing with the tmobile on android and ubuntu
<ahoneybun> but not a hardware because it seems the cricket lol
 * ahoneybun thinks of a cool name
<ahoneybun> mhall119: when does the CC look at fund requests? Wednesday I think
<ahoneybun> https://twitter.com/UbuntuLoCo ?
<ahoneybun> yea I know it's weird
<mhall119> ahoneybun: the community team reviews them, not the CC
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<ahoneybun> mhall119: could you talk to some team about what to put on the cover of that twitter account?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: you can ask the loco council, or pull inspiration from loco.ubuntu.com
<ahoneybun> alright
<czajkowski> aloha
<ahoneybun> heyo czajkowski
<czajkowski> ahoneybun: hey there
<ahoneybun> sup
<ahoneybun> lol
<dholbach> hey hey
<Mister_Q> o/
<popey> dholbach: piece of news for the start of the Q&A https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes/OTA-13 - just released
<dholbach> yes yes yes :)
<tsimonq2> I submitted my question :P
<Mister_Q> svij, I finally managed to setup znc \o/
<svij> Mister_Q: great
<dholbach> dpm_, I'll post on @snapcraftio and @ubuntu about the q&a in 1h
<dpm_> thanks!
<dholbach> all rightie - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow! :-)
<mhall119> svij: travel to Essen has been booked :)
<svij> mhall119: yay :)
<svij> mhall119: now go and register ;)
<mhall119> oh, right :)
<svij> you're no. 68 :)
<ahoneybun> mhall119: confirmed the N4 works on AT&T for some reason
<ahoneybun> even sent a text from it with no issues
<ahoneybun> no darn idea why it does not work with a t-mobile one
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-09-21
<dholbach> good morning
<Mister_Q> o/
 * popey goes for a walk for lunch as it's sunny o/
<nigelb> don't shut it down! ;)
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-09-22
<dholbach> good morning
<ahoneybun> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> heyo
 * ahoneybun is 75% awake
<dholbach> 0% [xxxxxxxxx   ] 100%
<ahoneybun> XD how do you walk lol
<dholbach> not too bad - how about you?
<ahoneybun> enough to get a small breakfast and coffee, so not to bad
<popey> ⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣀⣀⣀⣀⣀ 75%
 * popey hugs unicode
<popey> hello ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> heyo popey
<tsimonq2> dholbach: UOS is two days this year? :O
<tsimonq2> s/year/cycle/
 * ahoneybun kinda wishes timezones where gone
<ahoneybun> *were
<dholbach> tsimonq2, yes - there was the concern that ubucon europe would be too close for travel
<popey> lets all move to UTC
<tsimonq2> ic dholbach
<dholbach> and we figured that with an overflow track we could get it all nice and tightly wrapped in 2 days
<ahoneybun> agreed
<dholbach> and we can add more sessions if needed
 * ahoneybun plans a Docs session maybe
<dholbach> go go go
<dholbach> apart from the community track there were a few slots still open the last time
<knome> how's the community involvement been since UDS->UOS?
<ahoneybun> depends on the time
<ahoneybun> mm I don't see anything up on summit yet
<knome> ^ the above was a sincere question, so if anybody has any thoughts about it...
<ahoneybun> knome: I've seen a few communites work together in it
<ahoneybun> Ubuntu Mate, Kubuntu
<knome> has running the sessions during UOS brought any extra benefits over just getting together at any time?
<svij> Mister_Q: dpm: call?
<svij> dpm: just saw your mail after ilonka told me that
 * svij hates gmail for hiding mails in deep labels …
<dpm> svij, sorry, a bit of a busy afternoon today
<dpm> Good thing Ilonka had seen it
<svij> dpm: no worries, can we do one next tuesday then? I'll need to make your days even busier. ;)
<dpm> svij, yes, that'd work, thanks
<svij> dpm: I think you have to move the calender entry
<dpm> svij, done
<wxl> just heard that Kilos, our evangelist in Africa, had a heart attack while visiting his long lost ex-wife and daughter in Australia. the medical bills are unaffordable and he runs the risk of not being able to return easily to Australia to see his family without some help. so go help a good cause: https://www.gofundme.com/ReunionRoadblock/
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-09-23
<ahoneybun> wxl: I just saw that too
<dholbach> hey hey
<svij> dpm: hey, unlike you told me yesterday, I don't see a calender entry for tuesdays call?
<dpm> good morning svij
<svij> good morning sir. :)
<dpm> :)
<dpm> let me check. It even sent a notification, perhaps I set it for the wrong date?
<dpm> I just copied the event to next week
<svij> no mail and no entry in my calender
<dpm> svij, any better now? I've done exactly the same as yesterday, but I've not sent the notification. Could you confirm it's worked?
<svij> dpm: still nothing
<dpm> argh, it does show up in my calendar, not sure what's going on
<svij> or you just send me the link to the hangout on tuesday and we stop wasting time with google right now ;)
<dpm> svij, it's the same one as on the other event -> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/ubucon-europe
<svij> ah right
<svij> then it shouldn't be a problem
<dpm> cool
<popey> 23:50 < wxl> just heard that Kilos, our evangelist in Africa, had a heart attack while visiting his long lost ex-wife and daughter in Australia. the medical bills are unaffordable and he runs the risk of  not being able to return easily to Australia to see his family without some help. so go help a good cause: https://www.gofundme.com/ReunionRoadblock/
<popey> (repasting because wxl pasted it late in the night when many won't have seen it)
<svij> wow 2,5k$ already
<popey> i passed it round internally at canonical too
<dholbach> hvae a good weekend everyone! see you on monday!
<jono> mhall119, yo
<wxl> whoa jono graces us with his presence
<jono> wxl, lol
<jono> I try :-)
<wxl> :)
<wxl> what's new in your neck of the woods?
<wxl> new books on the way?
<jono> wxl, just busy busy with consulting
<jono> no new books right now - don't have any time
<jono> you?
<wxl> oh work's been nuts. we just finished up a successful kickstarter for a new bike. that's been consuming most of my time.
<wxl> we MIGHT release beta2 today, too, so that's good :)
<wxl> going to try to make plans to get over to SeaGL. haven't been to a conference like all year i don't think.
<jono> wxl, nice!
<jono> what is the link to the kickstarter?
<wxl> jono: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/greengear/pakit-city-bike-lightest-folding-bike-ever-fits-in
<wxl> i'm also finally getting around to getting the linuxpadawan project rebooted. the switch to mediawiki from moin moin has not been easy
<wxl> i came really close to considering making a utility to make the switch but there are so many edge cases it's uncanny
<jono> wxl, cool
<ahoneybun> mhall119: can you tell the community fund people that wxl and I will share a room
<ahoneybun> so it will be getting 2 people to SeaGL
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I've left a note on the application about that
<wxl> mhall119: could you modify my application, too? the hotel price should be double because it's two days.
<mhall119> wxl: ahoneybun: are you both requesting funds for the hotel room?
<wxl> mhall119: should be just me, i believe
<mhall119> oh, then is ahoneybun's request amount just for the flight?
<wxl> afaik
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-09-24
<ahoneybun> mhall119: crap ok so mine was for the room and flight, that was before I knew I could share with wxl
<ahoneybun> I just wanted to apply ASAP
<mhall119> ahoneybun: wxl: can you guys work out who's requesting for what :-P
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-09-25
<wxl> mhall119: me for the hotel.
 * ahoneybun sees that Ubuntu CEO donated
<tsimonq2> s/Ubuntu/Canonical/
<tsimonq2> (if you're talking about Jane Silber)
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-09-18
<mhall119> ahoneybun: IIRC, Mark is one of the 7, so there are 6 elected positions
<ahoneybun> The tweet and email says 7
<ctkr> Have to say really impressed with the IRC community for Ubuntu...
<balloons> so google code in for 2017 has been announced again. Orgs haves until october 24th to submit an application
<balloons> Not sure if anyone is up for trying to spin a ubuntu application again or not
<_Anna_> What's the difference between Oracle's VirtualBox and its ubuntu version?
<wxl> _Anna_: for one thing, it lags behind in version
<wxl> s/it/ubuntu/
<_Anna_> sorry, english is not my native language. You mean the ububtu version is slower?
<wxl> yes
<_Anna_> What is good for?
<wxl> right now, they're on par, but only for artful. in other words, to be using the latest version of virtualbox from the repos, you need to be using the latest (not released/development) version of ubuntu
<wxl> it's good for................ people that are too lazy to use the oracle version? :)
<wxl> you can get the latest version of virtualbox to run on as old of an ubuntu version as precise
<_Anna_> There must be a reason why was made.
<wxl> _Anna_: at one time, there was a specific open source version of VirtualBox, which, naturally, Ubuntu distributed in exclusion to the proprietary version.
<wxl> _Anna_: one thing i will warn you about is that the one place to find really good support with virtualbox is on the IRC channel, but they pretty much won't give you the time of day unless you're using an Oracle version.
<_Anna_> I know that. They told me so.
<wxl> so that's a good reason to use the Oracle version.
<_Anna_> Is that the only reason? No more or less features?
<wxl> you'll have the latest features and fixes with Oracle. you will NOT have that promise with Ubuntu.
<_Anna_> Then why the ubuntu version still exists if offers zero?
<wxl> Some people like to get everything from the repos.
<wxl> certainly apt-getting your way to getting a package is a lot easier than finding some upstream repo
<wxl> it's a convenience feature rather than a functional one
<wxl> as a general rule, ubuntu (and debian, on which ubuntu is based) will ALWAYS be behind on versions.
<wxl> generally the way development works is that upstream makes a change, then debian packages it, then ubuntu repackages it
<wxl> that means there's a bit of a wait time from upstream release to having things available in the ubuntu repos
<wxl> for many things, that's not a big deal. but i woudln't say that about virtualbox. maybe if you're a VERY casual user of it.
<wxl> ubuntu is closer to upstream than debian because our stable is debian's development version
<_Anna_> The default package manager of ubuntu-mate, Software Boutique, offers the official version straight from oracle's site. I think there is no point in Software Center not doing the same.
<_Anna_> Or is there?
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-09-19
<demokrit> Hi everyone
<demokrit> bye
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-09-20
<popey> balloons: yeah, i am considering proposing we do GCI this year.
<balloons> popey, ack, keep in touch
<ahoneybun> Hey balloons
<balloons> hey ahoneybun, you make it through everything ok
<ahoneybun> Yep you?
<ahoneybun> balloons: ∆
<balloons> ahoneybun, yes, though I haven't been back to see it I think everything is fine now
<ahoneybun> I'm moving out of state balloons
<balloons> ahoneybun, ohh really? i didn;t know
<ahoneybun> Yep moving over to system76 balloons
<balloons> ahoneybun, ahh congrats. And a great state to move to as well
<ahoneybun> Thanks!
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-09-21
<sethj> hey did a special editors group for the wiki ever get created?
<sethj> I've got a guy who has emailed me several times about updating wiki pages he has maintained. I don't mind helping, but I figured since he's obviously a serious contributor maybe he could get his access back.
<tsimonq2> sethj: ~ubuntu-wiki-editors
<tsimonq2> sethj: popey or davidcalle have access
<tsimonq2> Well, admin powers, that is
<tsimonq2> popey, balloons: If we're doing GCI this year I'd like to help if I can :)
<sethj> aha, thanks tsimonq2
<sethj> I've emailed popey. Thanks!
<flexiondotorg> tsimonq2: Noted :-)
